# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Šampanjac je puknul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## sretna35

Drage moje   :Heart:   i predrage   :Heart:  djevojke, žene, majke, trudnice i one koje će to postati 

nemam riječi kojima bih vam se zahvalila i u dubini duše sam znala (iako vjerujte mi nikave testove nisam upotrebljavala) da ovolika količina ljubavi, podrške i vibrica ne može ostati bez rezultata

poseban pozdrav   :Bye:   malenom Supermanu jer za njega stiže djeva bajna

*moja prva pozitivna beta u životu iznosi 457*

ne znam što mi nebo sprema, ali s vjerom i optimizmom idem dan po dan
i beskrajno vas volim sve moje žene   :Zaljubljen:  

*i još nešto ne odustajte nikada pa ni tada*

----------


## jadro

457 x :D

----------


## alec

*sretna* - jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :D  :D !! čestitam ti draga i želim super dosadnu školsku trudnoću   :Kiss:  .

----------


## thaia28

*sretna35* beskrajno sam sretna zbog tebe  :D  :D  :D 

čestitam ti od srca i želim ti najuredniju i najškolskiju trudnoću!!!

i nekako sam cijelo vrijeme osjećala da će ti ovaj put uspjeti

----------


## taya

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bab

e ovo čekam cijeli dan !!!!

Č E S T I T A M !!!!!  :Preskace uze:  

i želim ti školsku trudnoću i puno, puno uživanja u svakom trenu !!!

 :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## prima

čitam odbrojavanje i vidim da baš vuče prema veeelikoj beti.
čestitam od srca   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

hvala Bogu sto te obradovao! radujem se tvojoj beturini i zelim ti beskrajno dosadnu i laganu trudnocu i bez i lagan porod  :D

----------


## mia

bravo! cestitam!  :D

----------


## taya

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Joss

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  Č E S T I T A M!!!!!!!!!!!!i nek bude sve 5 do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

ajme sretna predivnog li naslova, predivne li vijesti....
čestitam!!!!
ajde nam malo opiši kako je to bilo, što je dr rekao.......  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

SRETNA35 TRUDNA TRUDNA TRUDNA TRUDNA!!!    


 :D   :D     :Yes:  

A........    :Sing:  

Čestitam draga!!!!!

Grlim te!   :Kiss:

----------


## Maxime

draga sretna35, jednu casu sampanjca cemo ti dozvoliti ali nakon toga jos samo bezalkoholne napitke za tebe   :Grin:  Cestitam od srca, zelim ti prekrasnu i skolsku trudnocu   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

> ajde nam malo opiši kako je to bilo, što je dr rekao.......



X


 :Zaljubljen:  


Već dugo se nisam osjećala ovako predivno...

----------


## necija mama

čestitam i ovdje i da ti zavibram za školsku   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Sretna, pa tebi je i ako se ne varam za par dana rođkas kako si pisala.... ima li ljepšeg poklona za to?   :Sing:

----------


## pčelica2009

Jao super :D

----------


## tiki_a

Skrooooz sam se naježila, jeeeeeeee, sretna35, Č E S T I T A M  :D  :D  :D ... nadam se da ne sanjam .... BRAVO  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ia30

:D  :D  :D ČESTITAM!  :Heart:

----------


## paola

Čestitam :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dadica

sretna35 Č E S T I T A M !  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vikki

Čestitam!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

 :Sing:  

I želim ti osam mjeseci čiste uživancije!!!

 :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D !!!!!!! Želim ti mirnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću!!!!!!

----------


## MIJA 32

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D 
nazdravljam tvojoj beturini
želim ti dosadnu,školsku trudnoću
uživaj  :Kiss:

----------


## Val

> hvala Bogu sto te obradovao! radujem se tvojoj beturini i zelim ti beskrajno dosadnu i laganu trudnocu i bez i lagan porod  :D


prekrasna vijest!!  :Heart:  

a ovo je i  prekrasna čestitka pa ću se malo šlepati uz nju  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Sretna, jeeeeee  :D  :D  :D  Čestitam!!!!!!!

Želim ti mirnu trudnoću i veselu, zdravu i nemirnu bebicu   :Sing:   :Sing:

----------


## sretna35

je, jee, je rođendan mi je 15. 3. bit će tu još šampanjaca, a i torti, a i svega drugoga nadam se

*Dodirko* doktor je bio originalan kao i uvijek, zvao me posljednju od betalica i namjestio onaj suosjećajni izraz lica, izvukao bilježnicu i pitao me što ćemo sada; hoću li opet plakati

ja sam odlučno rekla da neću i pitala ga kada se vidimo 3. ili 8. dan ili ćemo stimulaciju slijdeeći ciklus

onda je on pitao: a što ste vi planirali?

onda sam ja rekla: "ja sam planirala biti trudna, a sada ćemo se dogovoriti što ćemo?"

onda mi je on pokazao papir, ja sam vrisnula i poljubila ga obraz (cure u čekaoni su to čule, tako mi barem kažu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

onda je on upisivao vrijednost bete u bilježnicu, a ja sam počela plakati (od radosti i ganuća)

onda je on rekao: "opet plačete", a ja sam rekla "pa, da, kad sam plači...ka"

onda sam se na glas zahvalila njemu; Bogu i nebu i zamolila da to bude "to"

onda mi je on čestitao i rekao da ponovim betu u četvrtak i otišla sam na hodnik gdje su me čekale ostale čekalice ß i okružile me i zagrlile

i onda nisam znala ni gdje sam ni šta sam ni kuda da idem i onda sam nazvala dragog (pri tom jedva pronašla mobitel u torbi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

onda sam još javila nekim najdražim ljudima sms-om i onda su počele stizati poruke i pozivi i tako i idemo dalje

 :Kiss:

----------


## draga

čitam i plačem...ma prekrasno..čestitam od srca...  :Heart:

----------


## sbonetic

*Sretna35 ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## lilium

:D   :Bouncing:   :D Cestitam!   :Heart: 
Sretno!!!

----------


## kjb

Sretna čestitaaaaam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## cizma

:D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:  uzivaj u trudnoci

----------


## nata

*sretna35 čestitam od*  :Heart:  

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Superman

Ma toooooo!!!!!!!! Tooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Yeeeeeeeesssssss!!!!!! Znali smo, znali smo!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D     :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:    :D  :D  :D 
Ma mora biti tako kad maleni Superman navija!!!!!!
Maleni Superman šalje puse našoj sretnoj djevojčici! Ostali konkurenti: sorry, ova curka je zauzeta!   :Wink:  
A Supermanova mama dijeli suze radosnice sa sretnom mamom   :Love:  Vjeruj mi, nisam se ni približno ovako osjećala kad sam ja ostala t.... 
Želimo vam svu sreću svijeta i prekrasnih još cca. 8 mjeseci trudnoće!

Presretni smo, presretni!!!!!!   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Ajmeeeeeee, draga moja, predivno, predivno, predivno!  :D  :D  :D 
Cestitam od srca i neka i dalje sve bude ovako nestvarno lijepo!  :Heart:   :Love:  Jedva cekam da te uzivo izljubim i cestitam! 
Znala sam da je ovaj postupak poseban... jucer smo bas uporna i ja zakljucile da je krajnje vrijeme da nam se pridruzis kao trudnica, buduci da se pratimo u svemu! 
Sretno do susreta s tvojom bebicom!  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Draga moja čestitam od srca  :D  :D  :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Klap:  
Evo tebe u naš klub trudnica, čekale smo te i dočekale. I nek neko sad kaže da podudarnosti nemaju veze (generacija, krvna grupa, godine braka, godine mpo borbi ....). 
*Stvarno sam sretna i želim ti urednu trudnoću, savršen porod i prekrasno dijete.*  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

evo suze i meni krenuše sretna35 čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D malenoj princezi /ili princu (sorry  :Grin:  superman još ništa nije sigurno) želim da se ugodno smjesti u mamici i da 9 mjeseci uživa u otkucajima njenog srca, a kasnije u toplim zagrljajima   :Heart:

----------


## MMK

_ČESTITAM_  :D  :D  :D

----------


## SNOOPY

Čestitam od srca!  :Heart:   :D

----------


## Sonja29

Ajme draga...rasplakala si me ali ovo su suze radosnice.Čestitam od   :Heart:   :D  :D

----------


## bony

i ja  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   od sreće   :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Sing:  
*čestitam*

----------


## elena

Čestitam  :D   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## iva77

:D  :D  :D  :D
 čestitam draga i meni teku   :Crying or Very sad:   radosnice 
i da znaš evo sam nazdravila u tvoje ime 
želim ti mirnu i nadasve školsku* T* da uživaš u svakom trenutku   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

*Čestitam*  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

Ludilo!!!!   :Bouncing:   :Klap:   :D !!!! Čestitam, predivna beta!!! Već dugo nekako osjećam kod tebe jednu promjenu i zračenje zadovoljstvom, nekako otkad si "popravila" nik, a mogu mislit kako tvoje lice izgleda danas   :Heart:  ! Sigurna sam da su sretni i svi oko tebe, poglavito TM, a i da je i dr. sretan. Samo dalje u tom tonu  :Smile: ! Jedva te čekam uživo poljubit' da sve odjekne!

----------


## Charlie

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...znala sam!!!  :D  :D  :D 
Prekrasno, prekrasno, prekrasno!
Draga *sretna35* čestitke od srca tebi i TM!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## molu

Iskrene cestitke iz srca :D  :D  :D 


Iako sam friska na ovom forumu, imam osjecaj kao da vas poznajem, jer dijelimo iste nade i iscekivanja i sve... i zato mi ovakvi lijepi poceci mame   :Crying or Very sad:   radosnice na oci

----------


## Vishnja

Sretna, čestitam ti od   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## maja8

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D   nemam riječi   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mimi3

sretna35, sada si opravdala nick! presretna sam radi tebe. čestitam,uživaj u trudnoći.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Draga *sretna35*, nemam riječi kojima bih opisala koliko sam sretna zbog tebe ma evo skačem ja za kompom a i moje maleno u trbuhu  :D  :D  :D !!! 

pa djeca će nam biti generacija, znala sam ja, i skromno mislim da su moje trduničke vibre doprinijele ovoj radosnoj vijesti!!!! i činjenica da sam ti zavibrala s moba direktno iz trudn.ambulante ,znala sam( a mislim i ti) da je to znak!!!

pa draga ti si TRUDNA, jesi li ti toga svjesna   :Preskace uze:  , mislim da još nisi!!!!! doći će ti za dan-dva!!! čisti dokaz da se upornost uvijek u životu isplati!!!

a Luči legenda živa, svaka mu čast kako je maestralno izveo objavljivanje sretne vijesti!!! kako ti se drži muž? jel van sebe?

obavezno se moramo bvidjeti na kavici u kvartu, ma tako sam sretna, do nebaaaaa,....joj....koja sreća!!!

Odsad nadalje sve će biti u najboljem redu, samo hrabro i pozitivno!!! i čuvaj svoju mrvicu!!!!

----------


## kata.klik

čestitam od srca još jednom :D  ... i još jednom si me rasplakala dok sam čitala tvoj post   :Joggler:   :Joggler:   :D   :Love:

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D čestitke od   :Heart:  , uživajte jer ste zaslužili   :Kiss:

----------


## reba

čestitke od   :Heart:    :D  :D  :D

----------


## zisu

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  uzivaj u predivnom ostatku trudnoće

----------


## fjora

jooooj, draga Sretna, baš mi je drago, baš divan dan i tako sretna vijest, radujem se s tobom, (imala sam osjećaj, baš jučer komentirala sa Upornom)   :Love:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## caroline

:Sing:   :D 
Čestitam od srca, draga!

Uzivajte u trudnoci!

----------


## Jill

eeee rasplaka me sretna 35   :Kiss:  

čestitam do neba   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

pridružujem se čestitkama i iskreno se veselim vašoj sreći :D  :D  :D   :Klap:  

nek rođendanska fešta bude najljepša do sada, i ja ću taj dan zaželjeti sve najbolje mojoj ljubavi i ispunjenje naše najveće želje, našeg bebača  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

drugi dio posta trebao je biti sitnim slovima  :Embarassed:

----------


## Brunda

Predivna vijest  :D 
Čestitam ti od srca i želim lijepu i mirnu trudnoću, lagan porod i veselu bebicu   :Heart:

----------


## darci

Bravo SRETNA  :D  :D  :D  :D 

samo ti želim najmirniju moguću trudnoću u kojoj ćeš uživati   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

ČESTITAM
ti si znači jedina poz.beta danas na VV??
Frendica mi je bila gore i rekla je da se itekako čulo u čekaonici bio je poseban događaj i rekla je betu ,ona te nezna ali mi je rekla čini mi se da je cura iz Španskog  :? .

----------


## darcy

Čestitam od srca, uživaj u svojem majčinstvu! Želim ti uspješnu trudnoću i prekrasno dijete u svakom pogledu (ili djecu).  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

Predivno, predivno! (puno ti bolje stoji ovaj nick!!!) :D  :D  :D

----------


## runi

ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## alkemicar

:D   :D   :D 
čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D 
sretna naša sretna!
sutra idem nešto drugo slaviti, ali ću ja nazdravljati za tebe dok se još smijem nekontrolirano opijati  
 :Love:

----------


## rotty

:D  :D  :D  BRAVOOOOOOOOO!!!!1 Divnoooooo, Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

*sretna35*, ti ne smijes sada piti, a ja cu u tvoje ime popiti tu casu sampanjca, da ti trudnoca bude vesela i zdrava - CESTITAM OD SRCA!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## mislava

čestitke do neba i natrag! :D

----------


## Tabby

I ja se pridružujem iskrenim čestitkama  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Majja

čestitke od   :Heart:   :D

----------


## rozalija

ajme sretna draga moja od sreće zbog tebe suze su krenule niz obraze. Čestitam od   :Heart:   tebi i TM, uživaj maksimalno u svojoj trudnoći. Želim ti naljepših 9 mjeseci.
jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, bravo, bravo  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za tvoju betu.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## WINNI

sretna    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
zelim ti najljepsu trudnocu...........

----------


## sretna35

drage moje, hvala vam puno i vaše mi čestitke poput vaših vibrica puno znače: osjećam da dijelimo iskrenu radost i u tome uživam beskrajno

tikice gutljaj šampanjca ću popiti pa kud puklo   :Laughing:  

znači fakat me se čulo u čekaonici, i da jesam iz Španskog i to ponosna na svoj kvart i na svoje su-kvartanke: lilium, mačkulinu i lili

hebemu žene zar ste i vi plači....e kao i ja????????

----------


## Mariel

:D  :D  čestitam

----------


## goodwitch

:D  čestitam!!!
i ja mislim da je promijena nick-a bila pun pogodak!
a tvoj odgovor dr.-u zašto opet plačeš mi je super!uživajte  i ti i tata jer i on nekih zasluga tu ima  :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

*Dodirko* vjeruj da za potrebe liste ne znam točno reći svoj prethodni broj postupaka znam da sam imala 4 stimulacije na Vuku, jednu u Mariboru, te nešto FET-ova i cca 5-6 prirodnjaka, preko 10 ET-ova sigurno, ovo bi mogao biti 12. ili 13. ma zar je to važno feeling je isti kao da je uspjelo od prve, ma šta isti, još i bolji

----------


## Pepita

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

BRAVO DRAGA BRAVO  :D  :D  :D 

Čestitam ti na predivnoj beti!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mala garava

Pa to je DIVNO čestitam ti draga od srca!!!

----------


## dani39

sretna 35,Č E S T I T A M od   :Heart:   :D  :D

----------


## Ella1

sretna35 evo ne poznam te ali citam ove redove i postove i idu mi suze radosnice....razumijem jako dobro taj osjecaj koji imas sada i zelim ti od sveg srca najljepsu perverzno zdravu trudnocu, zelim ti da ti se jedu jabuke i majoneza(zajedno), zelim ti da dobijes od 9 do 35 kila i da ti ni jedna ne smeta ni sekundu a prije svega ti zelim 40 tjedana smijeha onog pravog glasnog grcavog od kojeg ces si morati pridrzavat trbuscic da se ne upiskis u gace!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

Čestitke od   :Heart:  !!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dorica

*ČESTITAM !!!!*

Želim ti školsku trudnoću.....
Možda se zajedno sretnemo na porodu.... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rahela

čestitke od srca  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

*ZNALA SAM*  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

*Cestitam ti i zelim ti mirnu trudnocu*   :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

*cestitam od *  :Heart:  
 sad cemo pripremit jedna virutalni tulum pa slijedi  :Sing:  ,  :D   :Preskace uze:  ,  :Joggler:    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 


presretna sam zbog tebe ... *presretna*  :Klap:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Ordep

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  i  :Kiss:   :Love:  i za  :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## ninatz

Jedva sam dočekala da dođem sa posla i dobijem potvrdu onog što sam osjećala 
 :D  :D  :D ČESTITAM  :Sing:   :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Čestitam na prekrasnoj brojci i želim ti jakooooo lijepu i sretnu trudnoću   :Heart:

----------


## orline

> tikice gutljaj šampanjca ću popiti pa kud puklo


Samo napred, imas VEEELIKI razlog za to! :D  :D  :D 
Da nastavis biti tako pozitivna do kraja trudnoce  :Kiss:  
Divno zvucis, cak i preko kompa si me zarazila pozitivnim vibrama  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

:D  :D  :D Samo ću razvući osmjeh od uha do uha i reći: jesam ti rekla!!!
Djeca će nam biti generacija   :Grin:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

curke gucnula sam gutljaj šampanjca, a sad dolazi vrijeme za pajkiti (imamo li neki smajlić koji simbolizira spavanje) puno vam hvala na čestitkama, a sada vibramo za četvrtak i pravilno duplanje ß

 :Love:  vas

----------


## ici

:D  :D  :D  :D 
A sad odmaraj

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Čestitam! I prosim lepo - bezalkoholni šampanjac od sad pa nadalje!!!!   :Wink:

----------


## Vali

Juhuuu!  :D  Čestitam i neka bude savršeno do kraja!

----------


## mami68

SUUUPER,  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  klanajam se zbog  bete,   :Dancing Fever:    :D   :Dancing Fever:   :D   :Dancing Fever:   :D i veslim zbog tebe i TM  :Smile: . 

Čestitam od   :Heart:  ,     :Klap:   :Joggler:   :Klap:

----------


## mikka

:D 

sretna35, tako mi je drago zbog tebe, vas   :Love:  

cestitam od srca!

----------


## mala2

čestitam od srca! i pijem šampanjac!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## laky

> drage moje, hvala vam puno i vaše mi čestitke poput vaših vibrica puno znače: osjećam da dijelimo iskrenu radost i u tome uživam beskrajno
> 
> tikice gutljaj šampanjca ću popiti pa kud puklo   
> 
> znači fakat me se čulo u čekaonici, i da jesam iz Španskog i to ponosna na svoj kvart i na svoje su-kvartanke: lilium, mačkulinu i lili
> 
> hebemu žene zar ste i vi plači....e kao i ja????????


pa čuj kad se čulo u Hercegovini onda si fakat vrisnula.ali čula sam da si i na punkciji i ET bila full skulirana   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ella roo

I ovdje.... :D  :D

----------


## regina78

cestitam :D   :Heart:   :D 
nek ti sljedecih 8 mjeseci bude bezbrizno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi

Č E S T I T A M :D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

Ja ću sad još malo po Carolinesu u tvoje ime (neki smajlić koji simbolizira blaženu omamljenost - možda ovaj  8)) i onda nastavljamo, of kors, s vibricama za četvrtak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ono, totalno školsko, dosadno, dabili dosadno, kao fol, duplanje, ali kad javiš brojku, onda ćemo uvis skakati, se razme  :Heart:  !

----------


## missy

Da i ovdje čestitam!!  :Joggler:   :Joggler:   :Joggler:  


Da,i mi smo plači....ke   :Crying or Very sad:  ,al danas samo radosnice!!! :D   :Saint:   :D

----------


## Lambi

čestitam od srca  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## nadda

ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D   :D  :D

----------


## i dora

Bravooo!  :D Čestitam od   :Heart:  
Uživaj u trudnoći !

----------


## nina09

SUPER,SUPER,SUPER!!!
ČESTITKE OD  :Heart:   :D  :D  :D
uživaj u trudnoči   :Kiss:  [/b]

----------


## Blekonja

čestitam od srca  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   ovo je preprekrasna vijest, osobito nakon svih onih nabrojanih postupaka  ČEEEEEEEESTITAM!! I da ja sam totalna plači.....a i   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ali od sreće!!!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Draga, 
još jednom čestitam od   :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje i predivnu školsku trudnoću  :Kiss:

----------


## pippi

Čestitam od   :Heart:  ! 
I neka bude dalje sve školski, zato držim fige za drugu betu.

----------


## giga

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

ČESTITAM!!!

   :D   :Joggler:   :Klap:   :Bouncing:   :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  

Ma cijela priča je super! :D I nek' takva i ostane!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :Joggler:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Joggler:   :Joggler:

----------


## dubicanac1

cestitam od   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## nirvana

ČESTITAM!  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ZO

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
mrak  :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  
ajme kako sam sretna zbog tebe  :D 
neka sve bude u najboljem redu od sada, pa nadalje  :D

----------


## Lidali

:D  Konacnoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D 
Znam koji je to filing  nakon toliko postupaka i zato mi je jos vise drago zbog tebe, zbog vas... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
Bit ce to sve OK! MORA nakon toliko upornosti!

----------


## katarina

za prekrasnu trudnoću i stalni trudnički osmjeh  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Gost 1

Čestitam od srca

----------


## nina1

ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## enya22

Tak sam sretna zbog tebe, a mogu misliti kako si ti!   :Heart:  I vjerojatno jos mislis da sanjas...   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i lijepo duplanje bete
Moram jos jednom  :D u tvoju cast!

----------


## BHany

*Sretna* ČESTITAM!!! To su divne, divne vijesti!

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## pirica

:D   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Klap:  *ČESTITAM*
nisam jučer bila uz komp, ali si mi cijelo vrijeme bila u mislima  :Heart:

----------


## ole

CESTITAM I ~~~~~~~~~~za sutra za ljepu duplu, troduplu betu   :Heart:

----------


## mika.kika

čestitam od   :Heart:    :D  :D

----------


## Biene

Čestitam :D  :D  :D    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam  :D !

----------


## vesnare

:Preskace uze:  čestitam od srca  :D   :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## vikki

A sad za četvrtak i jednu lijepu četveroznamenkastu brojkicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
 :Klap:

----------


## Deja2

draga sretna35, čestitam od srca! :D  :D 

Za pravilno duplanje bete i jednu lijepu trudnoću sve vibre svijeta!  :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Čestitam od srca! Sretno!

----------


## Isabel

:D   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Klap:   :Bouncing:   :D  Bravo!

Beta je svjetska, Č E S T I T A M od   :Heart:  !

 :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

Čestitam!  :D  :D  :D  Prekrasno!

Neka bude sretno svih 40 tjedana!

----------


## EditaR

Cestitam od   :Heart:  i zelim ti sve najbolje u sljedecih 9 mjeseci.

  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Arkana10

Super!
Draga Sretna cestitam od   :Heart:  !!!!
Zelim ti sve naj, naj, urednu trudnocu i lagan porod, i naravno predivnu bebicu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

e, *laky* fakat vjerujem da se u čekaonici čulo, ali baš do Hercegovine, ma mora da se šališ   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

cure hvala na čestitkama koje stalno stižu, osjećaj je fakat predivan   :Heart:  

svima koje ga još nisu doživjele želim isto

----------


## likica_i

cestitam od srca  :Love:

----------


## srki

SRETNA CESTITAM TI OD   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pinky

sretna, nick ti je genijalan  :D 

 :D  :D  :D  :D  CESTITAM OD SRCA!!  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i pravilno duplanje   :Love:

----------


## navi

Čestitam ti iz sveg srca !!!!   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Čestitam!   :Heart:  
Konačno si dočekala da nosiš svoje maleno!

----------


## uporna

Draga za današnje duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas  :Smile: !

----------


## enya22

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## orline

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas

----------


## rikikiki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poduplanu brojčicu  :Love:

----------


## nina09

sretna35~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas  :Klap:

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje  :Wink:

----------


## nini

sretna35~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## andream

*sretna*, za lijepu brojčicu danas, javi nam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mami68

sretna35~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## maja8

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete u što nesumnjam  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeeeliku poduplanu ß danas

----------


## andiko

:D

----------


## kata.klik

:D  :D

----------


## Jelena

je l se to zna već nešto kad se skakuće?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepšu betu

----------


## uporna

Današnja *ß* je [size=18]*948*[/size]  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Ponosna trudnica će se javiti navečer.

----------


## vikki

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

 :Klap:  

 :Heart:

----------


## wewa

:D  :D za super-duper duplanje!

----------


## draga

Živjela savršeno dupla beta.!! :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

bravo!  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

:D ,super

----------


## Vivach

Ne može biti bolje!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo, bravo   :Klap:

----------


## Bab

Bravo za ß i našu Sretnu!!! :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Beta je san snova.   :Zaljubljen:  
Cestitam sretnoj(35)  :Wink:   trudnici!  
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## lilium

:D  :D  :D Odlicno!!!   :Heart:

----------


## nikka

bravo :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara

bravo  :Love:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## enya22

Super!  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

mrak  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

SUPEEEEER :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Lidali

:Sing:   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

:D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

:Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Superman

Ma, bravooooo!!!!!  :D  :D  :D Nismo niti sumnjali u našu najsretniju trudnicu!   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Jupi, jupi, jupi, takvu smo neku brojčicu očekivali  :D  :D  :D !!! Mislili smo danas na sretnu i ponosnu trudnicu   :Heart:  !

----------


## miki

čestitam od srca i da svi što prije dočekate trocifrene bete jer taj osječaj se ne može opisati riječima...
sretno svima!

----------


## mami68

supeeer,  :Smile:    :D  :D  :D

----------


## i dora

:D Bravooo !

----------


## taMarelica

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lili75

bravo draga za drugu betu!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D very happy

----------


## Sonja29

Bravo!  :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

drage moje eto mene uz komp.

evo kao što zante beta je malo više nego dupla (prva 457, a druga 948.1) i doktor je zadovoljan, a bogami i ja

ne možete zamisliti kako sam se glupo osjećala danas u zastoju tramvaja kad sam vidjela da nema šanse da do 13.30 stignem na VV, sto mi je puta palo na pamet da zovem doktora, ali mi je bilo bedasto budući sam bila na putu

i tako još jedan korak je iza mene, a još puno njih ispred

s vjerom u dobro idemo dan po dan

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## laky

super za duplanje    :Kiss:  mozda i popijemo kavu kad dođem jer budem u tvom kvartu često

----------


## sretna35

*laky* javi se obavezno
a i sve druge zainteresirane za kavu
Rodin kružok Špansko je vrlo aktivan

----------


## Lili75

onda zovite i mene i ja sam susjeda iz Španskog
*Laky*, da se i mi napokon upoznamo

----------


## laky

dogovoreno

----------


## orline

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Cestitamo od   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

super za super duplanje  :D 
neka bude sve kako treba biti do kraja, t.j. do samog pocetka  :Wink:

----------


## WINNI

:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dani39

super za duplanje
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

Bravo!  :D

----------


## nata

Koja lijepa brojčica!  :D

----------


## iva_luca

Opa draga, koja je to savršena brojčica.... Sad laganini do malog žmiavca!  :Heart:

----------


## Cvita

sretna35, cestitam ! ! !  :D

----------


## nina09

sretna :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## H2O

Čestitam i ovdije na poz. beti i na njenom super duplanju
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Uživaj draga,napokon je došao red i na tebe   :Kiss:

----------


## kata.klik

:D  :D  da malo i ja poskočim za malog   :Saint:  ...pusa, uživaj i opusti se.

----------


## nokia

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

cestitam jos jednom   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Charlie

:D  :D  :D

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## kata1

ČESTITAM!   :D  :D  :D

----------


## bebomanka

Nije me bilo par dana na forumu pa malo kasnim...

 :D *Draga Sretna,CESTITAM ti od sveg   !Samo tako dalje!!!!* :D 
Bilo je vec vrijeme....  :Love:   :Kiss:   :D

----------


## sretna35

*bebomanka* thanks baš sam si mislila da li sam bila gruba u nekom postu kad mi se ne javljaš sad mi je srce na mjestu

cure danas se vidi GV promjera 5,7 mm i žuto tijelo 17 mm...   :Zaljubljen:  

sad čekamo   :Cekam:   žmigavca

----------


## uporna

> *bebomanka* thanks baš sam si mislila da li sam bila gruba u nekom postu kad mi se ne javljaš sad mi je srce na mjestu
> 
> cure danas se vidi GV promjera 5,7 mm i žuto tijelo 17 mm...   
> 
> sad čekamo    žmigavca


Super a žmigavac će za koji dan ne brini   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## maja8

sretna 35   :Zaljubljen:   :D

----------


## enya22

Predivno!  :D   :Love:   :Heart:  
Jos se sjecam koje je to uzbudenje i nevjerica... Uskoro ces vidjeti i malo srceko kako treperi!

----------


## katica

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

> *bebomanka* thanks baš sam si mislila da li sam bila gruba u nekom postu kad mi se ne javljaš sad mi je srce na mjestu
> 
> cure danas se vidi GV promjera 5,7 mm i žuto tijelo 17 mm...   
> 
> sad čekamo    žmigavca


O, pa bravo, nisam mislila da će biti još aktivnosti do idućeg tjedna   :Kiss: .  Vibramo za žmigavca ~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Lambi

za tjedan dana vidjet ćeš   :Heart:   sigurno,prekrasan osjećaj    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ella roo

:D  :D  :D  :D , sad će i   :Heart:  
Hvatam prašinu.

----------


## MIJA 32

super beta :D

----------


## Arkana10

super   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

bravo za GV   
za par dana malo  :Heart: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Heart:  
i čini mi se da će danas opet puknuti šampanjac.
Sretan rođendan   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Sing:

----------


## Gabi

*Sretna35* sretan ti rođendan. A poklon? Poklon si već dobila  :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Klap:  Lijepo se provedite.

----------


## maja8

sretna 35 sretan ti rođendan i mislim da nijedan rođendan nisi dobila ovako lijep poklon kao ovaj :D   :Joggler:   :Joggler:

----------


## nina777

Draga Sretna35, 
kao prvo čestitam ti na trudnoći i na pravilnom duplanju bete, a i dalje vibram za malo   :Heart:  

Ujedno ti želim sve najbolje za rođendan a "paketić" s poklonom stigao ti je u najboljem trenutku   :Sing:   :Joggler:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Super za GV!  :D  :D  :D 
I sretan rođendan i vodje!!!   :Joggler:  

 :Heart:

----------


## amyx

Evo i tu želim sretan rođendan  :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:  . poklon si dobila pa šaljem samo   :Kiss:

----------


## cv-vanja

Sretan rodjendan i jos sretniji,najljepsi period u zivotu!!!!  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## cv-vanja

Sretan rodjendan i jos sretniji,najljepsi period u zivotu!!!!  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Sretan rođendan  :D !!!

----------


## Blekonja

Sretan ročkas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Sing:

----------


## sretna35

cure puno vam hvala

mrtva umorna odoh u kjevetić

pusa svima

dođite na Zg kavicu ja plaćam 

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## mimi3

i ovdje sretan rođendan s malim kašnjenjem.   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

sretan rođendan :D  :D  :D 
isto s malim zakašnjenjem  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

*sretna* sretan ti rođendan, najsretniji do sada   :Love:

----------


## Kikica1

Cestitke na beti, na duploj beti i puno vibrica za malog zmigavca! Zelim ti ugodnu i mirnu trudnocu i vjeruj, dok se okrenes vec proleti tih 40 tjedana i drzis malu mirisnu strucu u rukama!   :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

Draga moja..  :Love:  
*SRETAN RODJENDAN KOJI TI DONOSI NEZABORAVAN POKLON!*  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
Opet kasnim sa cestitkom i nemoj mi zamjeriti..prekratki su mi dani uz mojeg malog frajera koji zahtjeva moju konstantnu paznju i blizinu..  :Smile:  
Kako samo mozes i pomisliti da si mi se nesto zamjerila?! :shock: Jos mi je,pri pisanju zadnjeg posta, puko server i poludila sam jer sam mislila da mi post nije prosao a ja se vise nisam mogla ulogirati i opet je proslo nekoliko dana dok nisam otvorila forum....a savijest me peklaaaaaaaaa..  :Love:  
Tu sam i biti cu tu kad god mi to moje zlato dozvoli..  :Grin:  a u mislima sam UVIJEK SA VAMA!   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malog zmigavca i vas najsretniji trenutak do poroda!   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ČESTITAM SRETNA i nadam se da ćete ubrzo čuti srčeko  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Ma draga sretan roćkas!    :Kiss:  

Vidimo se.

----------


## mačkulina

Čestitam na super beti, čestitam na trudnoći..eto vidiš isplatilo se..  :Smile:   :Smile:  

sada uživaj u klubu trudnica   :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

Ako se dobro sječam i dobro računam bebica treba stići za tatin rođendan.   :Heart:

----------


## kata.klik

a ja potpisujem dodirko....isto sam si nekaj računala...pa mi se cini da bi tatica mogao dobiti poklonćić za rođendan  :D  :D 

kako si? kad ideš na kontrolu ponovo...ja sam na VV u petak iza 11, valjda bu nam doktor rekao jel curica ili decko[/quote]

----------


## sretna35

*Dodirko* bome dobro računaš, ako bude po terminu bebica stiže taman nekoliko dana prije tatinog rođendana, a da stvar bude bolje prvi dan zadnjeg ciklusa je tetin rođendan, a prema računalu na Harnijevim stranicama srce bi trebalo prokucati baš oko maminog rođendana 15. 3. (meni se čini nešto rano, ali imam ispis pa ću vam pokazati)

dakle, tko je to mogao tako dobro namjestiti osim dragog Boga i dobrog Lučija?

i još Dodirko kad već tako dobro računaš - računaj da si slijedeća

novi pregled i nove vijesti 25. 3.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Gabi

> dakle, tko je to mogao tako dobro namjestiti osim dragog Boga i dobrog Lučija?
> 
> i još Dodirko kad već tako dobro računaš - računaj da si slijedeća

----------


## Gabi

*Sretna35* ovo je stvarno prava slučajnost   :Kiss:  . Lijepo si ovo napisala za našu dragu *Dodirko*.

----------


## Ginger

:D  :D 
predivno!!!!!
čestitam i želim ti školsku trudnoću!

----------


## dani39

Ovo je stvarno nevjerojatno kako se datumi podudaraju i kako je to lijepo ispalo,svaka čast. 

Za našeg *Dodirka* potpisujem sretnu35

----------


## mvrcelj

cestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

sretna35 jel ste bili slušati srčeko?    :Heart:  [/b]

----------


## sretna35

*teta beta 33 609*

*srčeko   pulsira*

*idemo dalje*

----------


## alec

*sretna* - super za srčeko  :D  :D !

----------


## kiara

super za betu i srčeko :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

> *srčeko   pulsira*


Jupijuhuhu!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

super super super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

:D  :D  :D za srčeko.
~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tko nastavi.

----------


## Bebel

tko = tako (smušena čekalica bete)

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ajoj ja stvarno kasno palim   :Embarassed:  
Pa ovo nisam niti vidila  :shock: 
Malo sam na forumu, a i ono malo šta stignem je sa nikakvom koncentracijom.
Čestitam ti od sveg srca i  :D  jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii za maleno srce   :D  :Heart:  
Neka ti je mirna, zdrava i školska trudnoća
 :Love:  



> Dodirko kad već tako dobro računaš - računaj da si slijedeća


A za ovu matematiku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svom snagom   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

čestitam od sveg srca  :Smile: 

baš lijepa vijest? da li uzimaš heparin..ti i ja imamo istu mutaciju??

----------


## Dodirko

E draga Teta Beta.....  Stvarno si raskošna!

A za malog srčeka   :Heart:    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Čestitam!!    :Zaljubljen: 

Volim kad je Sretna sretna!   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## lilium

:D Odlicno!   :Heart:   Samo naprijed!!!

----------


## maja8

:D  :D

----------


## Gabi

:D  za   :Heart:  
 :Klap:   :D   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

mačkulina ne uzimam heparin, za mutaciju 5G/5G nepotrebno i po Radončiću i po Duiću. Radončić mi je čak poslao neke linkove Medicinskog fakulteta u Rijeci. Uzimam velike doze folne, B12 i aspirin 100.

U zadnjim nalazima su se čak iskorigirali trombociti, APTV, LAC i svi ostali rizični faktori, i dalje ćemo sve kontrolirati.

----------


## mačkulina

aha... čini mi se da si mi jednom napisala da si 4G/4G ili sam ja to pomiješala..

ma super.. dobro je da ne moraš biti na tome  :Smile: 

vidiš koje mi brige imamo o ko tog. Baš mi je drago za tvoju trudnoću, ne poznajemo se uopće ali eto drago mi je za tebe fakat od srca.. primjer si da sve dođe u životu na svoje...

super   :Love:

----------


## lilium

sreta35, super za nalaze! Samo ti to kontroliraj. 
Ne znam iz kojeg razloga dosta nas je bilo u uvjerenju da imas po koji 4G u PAI-1 polimorfizmu. Bolje da je ovako.   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

Ma super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

da i tu poskočim za tebe sretna  :D 
a koliko je to "velika doza folne"?

----------


## nikka

i ja ću ovdje poskočiti :D

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, koja sreća  :D   :Heart:  !!! Sjećam se koja je meni sreća bila kad smo vidili malo srce, mislim da sam tada vijest o trudnoći bila uzela nekako više zaozbiljno  :Smile: !

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35  :D   :Heart:  Nek' i dalje bude sve dobro~~~~~

----------


## amyx

:D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

velika doza folne kiseline znači 3 X 800 mg (uključen je i B 12), uzimam  2 CAL-ove kapsluke (folna + B 12) + 1 Pregnital također 800 mg folne

sutra ću s doktorom prodiskutirati o količinama

----------


## uporna

Juhuhuuuuu  :D  za   :Heart:   (mada sam ja znala da će to biti ok)
A ß je krasnaaaaa.

I ja bila u uvjerenju da je 4g/4g   :Rolling Eyes:   (baš te mi silom guramo u takav nalaz  :Kiss:  )

Folne dosta uzimaš, ja sam na 1x800 od KAL-a. Vidi ti sa doktorom jer nije bed za folnu višak se ne gomila ali nisam sigurna za B12 da ne bi bilo previše.

Pusica  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

:Klap:  za betu, zakon!  :D  :D  :D 

Super za srčeko   :Saint:  

 :Heart:

----------


## nina777

:D  za   :Heart:  

sretna35 draga, 
sjetim se koliko si vjerovala u svog dr.L i ekipu na VV i to je moralo upaliti. 
Neka ti i dalje sve bude u najboljem redu... zaslužila si   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

hvala   :Kiss:  ja to tak malo sporadično uzimam. morat ću pojačat malo.

----------


## mia

:D   :Dancing Fever:  

Jel' nam mozes napisati sto si sve koristila i kako si se ponasala u ovom dobitnom postupku?
Da li sada radis ili si doma?
Ovakve informacije uvijek dobro dodju za postupke koje su pred nama :Smile:

----------


## nini

Super za  :Heart:  ! :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

Super, super za   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D .
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za sretnu mamicu.

----------


## kata1

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> velika doza folne kiseline znači 3 X 800 mg (uključen je i B 12), uzimam  2 CAL-ove kapsluke (folna + B 12) + 1 Pregnital također 800 mg folne
> 
> sutra ću s doktorom prodiskutirati o količinama


Uh,
ja trenutno pijem samo Pregnital (jer ima više vitamina od Folicplus) i on ima 300µg, a pije se jedna kapsula dnevno. 
Da li mi je to dovoljno?
Folicplus ima 133µg (piju se 3 dnevno), a prije sam pila i Twinlab koji ima 800mcg čiste folne.
Mislim, već 2 godine pijem folnu pa se nadam da ima i zaliha   :Grin:

----------


## Arkana10

super za srceko   :Heart:  
neka bude sve kako treba biti!!!

----------


## iva_luca

Bravo za malog žmigavca  :D 
A ona matematika o kojoj govori sunčeko... ma i meni se zdopada!   :Embarassed:  
 :Kiss:  tebi i mazi bušu

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

:D     :Heart:  :D   :Heart:  :D

----------


## Lambi

za malo   :Heart:   tvoje mrve  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kata.klik

:D  :D za  :Heart:  , meni je to bio jedan od najemotivnijih UZV-a na kojima sam bila, kad sam vidjelai čula kako pulsira ajme suza...

još jedna   :Kiss:  za tebe i još   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za   :Saint:

----------


## sretna35

Provjereno s doktorom: s B12 kao i sa svim vitaminima koji su topivi u vodi za razliku onih koji su topivi u mastima ne može doći do hipervitaminoze, stoga mi je doktor rekao neka samo pijem koliko sam navikla jer je i to očito doprinijelo kvaliteti stanica i embrija u posljednja dva prirodnjaka.

jelena, ja imam zdravstvene indikacije za velike količine folne: a to su povišena razina homocisteina (koju sam snizila folnom) te prisutnost MTFRC 677CT za kje je terpaija folna kiselina + B 12, tako da nema potrebe da na svoju ruku dižeš količinu folne koju uzima

što se tiče mog ponašanja nkona ET-a ovaj put bilo je vrlo prirodno tj nakon pretežno odmaranja koje je trajalo 3 dana vratila sam se u redovan život, mislim da sam o tome već pisala: bila na pogrebu, na 2 rođendana, na koncertu Čolića i to na stajaćem mjestu, itd... dakle bila sam vrlo aktivna i radila sve ono što me veseli

Što se tiče prehrane nisam baš konzumirala šećer, slatkiše te suhomesnatu robu, prehrana mi je bila bazirana na mliječnim proizvodima niske masnoće, kuhanom povrću, ribi, bijelom mesu, i *da svaki dan smo jeli ananas* (akcijska prodaja u Konzumu po 10, a jednom čak i po 5 kuna), dva sam puta sprašila muža po šumsko voće (istina da mu nije sezona, ali u Konzumu ima fino Ledo smrznuto šumsko voće) i to tamanila te nakon transfer apopila dvije litre cijeđenog soka od cikle i naravno, 2 kapsule CAL-ove folne s B12 te Pregnital. Inače, uopće ne pušim, a kavu sam smanjila na minimum 2-3 gutljajčića samo za miris.

----------


## MIJA 32

super za malo snažno  :Heart:  
sad se opusti i uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Ma, bravo  :Smile: ! Uživam i ja u tvojoj sreći   :Heart:  !

----------


## Jelena

sretna   :Heart:  tvoja trudnoća je pravo nadahnuće

već mi je lilium na pp objasnila priču o vitaminima, nije ti htjela opterećivati tvoj topic   :Love:  

kud nema opet čolićev koncert, odmah bi išla po kartu   :Laughing:  
al idem odmah zvat M da kupi ananas. na to sam već zaboravila.

----------


## rvukovi2

ajde brzo kupujte karte za U2, a tebi sretna želim zaista jednu mirnu i školsku trudnoću.
jako me veseli što ti je uspjelo  :Love:

----------


## ZO

zbog tebe sam posebno sretna   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## amyx

Karata za U2 nema   :Razz:   no nisam ni planirala ici ali zato idem na Depeche Mode. Oni su mi ipak malo bolji nego U2, ustvari puno bolji. nije Čolić ali možda upali   :Grin:

----------


## L2M

Čestitam!  :D 
Baš komentiram sa MM kako je super da ima tako puno novih trudnica ovaj mjesec.  :Preskace uze:

----------


## sretna35

sutra je veliki dan...još jedna kontrola 10 + 4, a koliko sam vidjela na netu trebali bi biti veliki cca 3 - 3,5 cm, teški 5 gr, trebali bi imati ruke i noge i glavu i prste na rukama i nogama

malo štrikam...o Bože da barem sve bude tako

----------


## ivica_k

naravno da će baš tako i biti  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

sretna bit će sve u redu,ne brini  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35 normalno je da štrikaš, a na nama je da pomognemo čarobnim ~~~~~~~~da nam sutra javiš najljepše vijesti.

----------


## sbonetic

*sretna35* sretno sutra!

----------


## andream

Sretna, i ja sam s tobom u mislima. Sutra sam na UZV 10+5 i "štrikam" kao i ti. Javnem se sutra nakon UZV...

----------


## Arkana10

da sutra bude sve u redu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ali ne zamaraj se ako nije sve po tablicama.   :Wink:

----------


## nina777

sretna 35, da sve bude u najboljem redu, pa da u to ime popijemo sutra  :D

----------


## Dodirko

*sretna35*  Sve će biti na broju.    :Heart:  

3 -3,5 cm    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

Evo ~~~~~~ ali za tebe da ne brineš, s bebicom će sve biti za 5  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

sretna, veselim se sličicama sutra na kavici   :Kiss:  
baš me zanima hoće li imati "jake listove na tatu"   :Laughing:

----------


## nini

*sretna35*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnje lijepe vijesti

----------


## vikki

Sretno! Uopće ne sumnjam u dobre vijesti!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:

----------


## Bab

*Sretna35*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše vijesti i naravno slikice.

----------


## ina33

Sretno, sretna ~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Smile: !

----------


## Audrey

Svim pletiljama držim fige i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## andream

Audrey,   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

Draga moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji pregled i sigurna sam da će biti sve savršeno   :Love:  




> baš me zanima hoće li imati "jake listove na tatu"


Vidim ja neki se zafrkavaju na naš račun 

 :Razz:

----------


## nikka

*Sretna*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude kako treba  :Love:

----------


## lilium

Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

> Draga moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji pregled i sigurna sam da će biti sve savršeno   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


  :Love:  
Sretna, za prekrasne male prstiće na lijepim rukicama i nogicama... i sve ostalo po redu!

----------


## rozalija

sretna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra za lijepe vijesti.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## nina09

sretna35~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sutra sve kak treba biti  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss:  sve će biti super!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

cure, divne ste baš vam hvala, vi ćete prve znati rezultate

uporna napisa: Vidim ja neki se zafrkavaju na naš račun 


*uporna*  :Kiss:  , ma šta te briga draga, bitno da su listovi lijepi

----------


## i dora

*sretna*,sretno! Uživaj u pogledu na svog   :Saint:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:   za 3-3.5 cm. Jedva čekam izvještaj.
I od andream, naravno

----------


## Dodirko

Sretno!

----------


## enya22

*sretna35* sretno i javi nam sto prije lijepe vijesti!   :Heart:

----------


## maja8

sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

ma biti će sve super   :Smile:

----------


## Superman

Čekamo lijepe vijesti o našoj najdražoj sretnoj bebici!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

:Cekam:    Voljela bi da se javiš....

 :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

> Voljela bi da se javiš....


x

----------


## uporna

Evo kasnim sa vijestima:
*sretna35* je zadržana u bolnici radi visokog tlaka i jako je žalosna zbog toga (propustila kavicu a i za vikend ima seminar) jer se ona super osjeća. 
Bebica je super velika 4 cm i ima ručice i nogice.
Sve vas pozdravlja.

p.s. Nadam se da me nećete skalpirati kaj sinoć nisam javila ali sam jučer imala izuzetno naporan dan (malo uređivanja po vrtu, pa u posjetu jednoj rodilji, pa kod naše sretne u posjetu i na kraju kavica. Doma sam došla u 21 h i doslovce pala u krevet od umora)  :Razz:

----------


## ZO

sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
iš,iš tlak   :Evil or Very Mad:  
bebici i sretnoj velika   :Kiss:  , mislimo na njih   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Bravo za bebicu!!!!

A mama.... ma tko ti je samo digo tlak???  

Drži se draga.    :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

sretna, bravo za bebicu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje tako lijepo napreduje, a da se tebi regulira tlak.

----------


## ina33

Sretna ~~~~ da čim prije izađeš iz bolnice i da se tlak unormalli   :Heart:  !

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## andream

sretna, bravo i ovdje za bebicu.
ja inače imam niski tlak, baš bi mi dobro došlo da ga netko povisi...

----------


## iva_luca

Sretna  :Kiss:  , brzo nam se vrati u normalu!!!!




> sretna, bravo i ovdje za bebicu.
> ja inače imam niski tlak, baš bi mi dobro došlo da ga netko povisi...


Ej draga, ne izazivaj vraga, i ja sam niskotlakaš pa sam pred kraj trudnoće završila u bolnici zbog visokog tlaka!!!!!

----------


## maja8

sratna  :D  bravo za bebača , a tebi želim da se tlak što prije stabilizira i da što prije budeš kod kuće   :Love:

----------


## Denny

*Sretna*  :D  :D  :D za bebicu, a tlaka ćemo se već nekako riješiti.   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

:D za bebicu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto prije ukrotite tlak!
 :Heart:

----------


## katarina

> sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   
> iš,iš tlak   
> bebici i sretnoj velika   , mislimo na njih


potpisujem   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

bitno da si pod nadzorom.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tlak
 a čestitam za bebicine rukice i nogice i što je sve OK   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> Sretna  , brzo nam se vrati u normalu!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


pa i ja sam niskotlakaš ono žestok... pa jel moguće da niskotlakaš dobije visok tlak?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Deja2

super za bebicu :D , držim fige da brzo odeš doma   :Love:

----------


## enya22

:D   :Heart:  za bebicu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tlak unormali

----------


## Sonja29

Sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođeš doma i da se tlak vrati u normalu
 :D za bebicu  :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

Sretna,   :Heart:   super za bebicu, i vibre da se tlak sto prije vrati u normalu *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*




> pa i ja sam niskotlakaš ono žestok... pa jel moguće da niskotlakaš dobije visok tlak?  :?  :?  :?


Da, na zalost sve je moguce.
I ja isto uobicajeno vrlo nizak tlak. U prosloj trudnoci pred kraj varirajuci do gornje granice. Nadam se da ce me ovaj put to mimoici.

----------


## sretna35

drage moje!

evo zahvaljujući našoj dobroj vikki eto mene opet na netu
tlak je više nego dobar 130/70
ja se i nadalje osjećam izvrsno
danas redom:EKG, krvne pretrage, oftamolog itd.. jako se dobro brinu za mene
uglavnom kažu nekoliko dana dok završimo pretrage i odredimo terapiju pa ćemo ja i moja mrva od 40 mm s rukamai nogama doma  :D  :D yesss!

puno vas volim i hvala što mislite na mene

----------


## rikikiki

:Kiss:   :Love:  
Super da je sve dobro!

----------


## nikka

Sretna, glavno da ste ti i bebica dobro~~~~~~~~~za što brži povratak kući  :Kiss:  
U kojoj bolnici ležiš? Vidim da si zadovoljna uslugom  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Sretna, bravo za tebe i bebu, bit će to sve OK. A Vikki nam je vrijednica zaslužila veliku pusu koliko brine za sve nas...   :Kiss:

----------


## taMarelica

drz te se ! mislimo na tebe   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Mislimo na vas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od   :Heart:  za dobre rezultate.
Pošalji jedan   :Bye:  bebici od forumašica

----------


## ZO

kako mi je drago da si se javila   :Love:   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se više ne ponovi ništa slično   :Kiss:  , od sada samo čista uživancija
vikki   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35   :Heart:  i bebica   :Zaljubljen:  ~~~~~~~

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:   Savršenstvo u 40 mm.

 :D

----------


## nina777

Sretna super za bebicu :D 

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

Bravo!  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sto brzi povratak kuci i uredan nastavak trudnoce!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## bambus99

super,  :D  za sretan nastavak trudnoće

----------


## nini

Super :D  :D  :D  za mamu i bebicu!!!Neka se nastavi sve po školski

----------


## Charlie

~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije zdrave i vesele dođete doma!

----------


## sretna35

čuvati će me ovdje dok se budu sigurni da je tlak stabiliziran tako su mi rekli na viziti, sada je u granicama normale, ali onaj donji malo šeće a i to će pokušati staviti pod kontrolu

ja se kontinuirano osjećam dobro i čvrsto vjerujem da je i moja mrva super

malo sam isfustrirana jer svi doktori savjetuju amnio, a ja je ne želim raditi, kažu da mi kombinirani neće ništa pomoći jer će mi zbog godina sigurno pokazati neki stupanj vjerojatnosti i da će preporuka specijaliste biti amnio

cure šta vi mislite o tome

andream hoćeš li ti amnio koliko sam shvatila slijedći tjedan ideš na kombinirani

----------


## ina33

> čuvati će me ovdje dok se budu sigurni da je tlak stabiliziran tako su mi rekli na viziti, sada je u granicama normale, ali onaj donji malo šeće a i to će pokušati staviti pod kontrolu
> 
> ja se kontinuirano osjećam dobro i čvrsto vjerujem da je i moja mrva super
> 
> malo sam isfustrirana jer svi doktori savjetuju amnio, a ja je ne želim raditi, kažu da mi kombinirani neće ništa pomoći jer će mi zbog godina sigurno pokazati neki stupanj vjerojatnosti i da će preporuka specijaliste biti amnio
> 
> cure šta vi mislite o tome
> 
> andream hoćeš li ti amnio koliko sam shvatila slijedći tjedan ideš na kombinirani


Super, sretna, ma držim palčeve da čim prije odeš doma. A propos amnio, slobodno me nazovi na mob - ja sam na kraju radila, a ono što sam shvatila iz cijele priče je da u RH ne postoji ujednačen protokol ko na nju treba ili ne (vani se svima koji to žele radi neki oblik prenatalnog koji uključuje kombinirani i još dosta toga, amnio samo na temelju indikacije, a nisu jedino godine indikacija za to). Postoji ti rascjep između dr-ova po bolnicama koji nisu specijalisti za MPO i socijalaca, u stilu - amnio se "mora" napravit i mlađih dr-ova koji se bave MPO-om (samo po indikacijama, rađe ne), a okolina često zna s nerazumijevanjem dočekat odluku either way (okolina - bilo doktorska - zašto ne idete?, bilo od fellow-trudnica - ja ne bi išla). Ključ u tome ste vi - čemu vi kao par naginjete. Ja sam radila cijeli paket - kombinirani, double, amnio, razgovarala s ing. Tišlarić (mislim da se tako zove) koja vrti kombinirane na Rebru, a još je jedan problemčić taj da je komb. nedavno kod nas, ako sam dobro shvatila da ima neki problem u baždarenju. Give me a call, ja sam ti u to onako laički duboko bila ušla kad se meni događalo, s time da ti moram reći da ja osobno nemam predrasude prema amniou - čisto da kužiš kako na tu temu razmišljam pa ako ti je relevantno - nemoj zvat, naravno - nikad si ne uzimam za pravo nekoga ni na što nagovarat, ali ti možda pomognem u načinu razmišljanja što bi za vas bilo the best - barem ću ti reći što su meni razni dr-ovi govorili na tu temu, a vidjela ih u svom stilu - dosta.

----------


## ina33

Pardon, razgovarala sam s osobom u Vinogr. koja vrti kombinirane. Oni su ti načelno statistički točni 95%, tj. barem nemaju tako visok udio lažno pozitivnih kao double i triple (60-70% stat. točnost). Kod mene je bilo dobar kombinirani, loš double, radila amnio.

----------


## vikki

Iako još nisam u toj situaciji, razmišljala sam o amniocentezi, no sama pojma nemam što bih u toj situaciji. S obzirom da sam u zadnjoj trudnoći imala trisomiju 4. kromosoma, dr. Begović je rekao da bih svakako trebala na amnio u slučaju nove trudnoće. 
Osobno, bit će mi vrlo teško odlučiti, 8 godina čekaš da uopće dođeš do trudnoće, tj. 20. tjedna (što je meni znanstvena fantastika iz dosadašnjeg iskustva i perspektive) i onda amniocentezom riskiraš gubitak možebiti uredne trudnoće i zdravog djeteta.
S druge strane, isto tako bi mi bilo teško nakon toliko borbe i čekanja imato bolesno dijete.
Grda dilema  :/ 
Imaš još vremena razmisliti, no ti i TM ćete odlučiti o tome (kako god okreneš, nešto se riskira, nažalost).

 :Heart:

----------


## andream

Sretna, evo ovako: dosta sam s mojim MPO dr A o tome razgovarala, i oboje smo se složili da će biti u startu rizik kod mene povećan, prvo zbog godina (38), drugo zbog početne blizanačke trudnoće koja je završila vanishing twin sindromom (u konačnici kod mene je i dalje prisutna ta druga GV koja se ne miče za sada). Prvo sam rekla da ne bi najradije išla niti na kombinirani niti na amnio, upravo zbog gore navedenih povećanih rizika zbog kojih ću se vrlo vjerojatno uzrujavati. Dr mi je ostavio "otvoreno polje" i rekao da je odluka uistinu na meni, nije mi apsolutno ništa sugerirao. Onda sam se nekako ipak našla "na pola" puta i rekla da idem na kombinirani ali možda neću zatražiti uvid u rezultate... Iako mi je sada teško zamisliti kako će to izgledati - on će imati kod sebe rezultate, a ja sumnjam da ću mutavo samo doći i otići. Tako da će izgledan scenarij biti da nakon kombiniranog na koji idem 4. svibnja, prodiskutiram s njim o rezultatima, ali vrlo je vjerojatno da će na tome i ostati.
Teška je odluka, istina je... 
Javi što si ti odlučila... u svakom slučaju mislim da je za početak kombinirani pouzdaniji i prihvatljiviji od ovih kasnijih krvnih testova.

----------


## Deja2

Sretna, super da si ti i babač dobro!  :Heart:  

Što se tiče amnio, nekako je moje mišljenje slično vikkinom, no bez obzira na sva mišljenja oko tebe zapravo si ti  i tm u konačnici ti koji će morati donijeti odluku.
Rizik je danas stvarno minimalan, ali onome kome se desi prekid za njega je 100%  :Sad:

----------


## laky

sretna super ta tlak i da ste vi super.
a amino...iskreno mene su u Petrovoj ne nagovarali ali sugerirali ali nisam nista radila ,niti jedan test jer bi bez obzira na rezultat isto postupila tako da nije bilo svrhe.

----------


## iva_luca

Draga, ja sam napravila kombinirani probir - rezultat je bio iznad očekivanja i nakon njega nisam napravila niti jedan drugi test. Ali, da je slučajno bilo indikacija, razmišljala sam da idem na biopsiju karionskih resica iz jednostavnog razloga što se radi puno prije amnio... 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Lidali

> Draga, ja sam napravila kombinirani probir - rezultat je bio iznad očekivanja i nakon njega nisam napravila niti jedan drugi test. Ali, da je slučajno bilo indikacija, razmišljala sam da idem na biopsiju karionskih resica iz jednostavnog razloga što se radi puno prije amnio...


Ovako sam i ja u trudnoci sa Tinom - razlika samo sto sam imala u vidu amniocentezu da mi je nalaz bio loš.

Sada sam radila kombinirani u drugom labu i godine ga gadno rusile (iskazali su mi rezultat ubrojivsi i rizik za godine sto ranije nije bio slucaj) tak da sam se odmah odlucila za amnio iako je na UZV sve 5. Sve proslo bez problema prije skoro  4 tjedna na SD i sad jos uvijek cekam nalaz.

 :Love:   Jasno da odluka nije laka, osobito kad se sve to desava u trudnoci za koju ste se teskom mukom izborili  :Heart:

----------


## Zeljka33

ja sam radila triple test...i to me nije poslao MPO doktor , već moj soc.gin dok je ovaj bio na GO pitao želim li to napraviti ...i razultati su bili super...pisalo mi je da su kao kod 19godišnjakinje  :Laughing:   (a ja god 35)...i nakon toga više nisam išla na daljnje pretrage...
koliko sam skužila, samo ako ti testovi pokažu mogućnost neke anomalije, onda se šalje na amnio....s tim da na kraju može biti sve ok, jer testovi (double, triple) samo pokazuju vjerojatnost a ne i stvarno stanje

----------


## Arkana10

Drago mi je da ste dobro   :Love:  
Sto se tice amnio i sl.pretraga ja sam se pitala sta cu nakon dobivenih nalaza. kada sam odlucila da znam sta cu, odlucila sam i da ne idem na pretrage.

----------


## uporna

Za mene znaš da sam odradila samo kombinirani probir, a amnio sam odbila.
 :Love:

----------


## sretna35

samo davam javim sinoćnja i današnja merenja kažu tlak 120/80 (dakle kao iz knjige)

i ostali nalazi koji su gotovi su u redu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mačkulina

> cure šta vi mislite o tome


Prije odluke trebaš sama sebi postaviti pitanje.. što ću napraviti ako nalaz bude odista loš??

Ako ti je odluka:

1) zadržati ću bebu bezobzira na nalaz - onda ne idi na RACZ, nemoj ići ni na jednu jedinu pretragu(ni na kombinirani ni na duble, triple)  jer je besmisleno u tom slučaju.. vjeruj svom tijelu da je sve OK, vjeruj svojoj bebici da je sve OK, UZV da je sve OK, svojem ginekologu da je sve OK i to je nalijepša i najmirnija trudnoća u tom slučaju.

2) neću zadržati bebicu - tada napravi RACZ

Meni je tu dilemu prvi put u prvoj trudnoći riješio dr. Duić upravo mi rekavši ovo što sam ja tebi..
Dvoumila sam se što napraviti kao i ti što se dvoumiš sada i tako me je dr. Duić pitao? 
Moj je odgovor bio.. pobacila bih bebicu da ima trisomiju.. tada je rekao.. vi jeste za RACZ i idemo na zahvat.

Samo, ja sam imala komplikaciju poslije RACZ.. ako ju ipak odlučiš raditi radiš radi RACZ radije tamo gdje ćeš moći leći, gdje će te moći hospitalizirati, gdje ćeš biti dva tri dana pod liječničkim nadzorom.

Jer komplikacije su u promilima.. ali ja sam bila taj 0.05%

Odluka je samo i isključivo tvoja.... i partnerova.... 

što god da odlučila.. Sretno.

 :Love:

----------


## laky

zaboravila sma napisati tj napomenuti da je tlak i mene na početku opasno zezao i do 170/110 i onda kad je prosao 12,13 tjedan sve ok.
sad mjerim dnevno ili u dva dana jednom doma i uglavnom najvisi je 130/80 ali osjetim kad je 130

----------


## nikka

> samo davam javim sinoćnja i današnja merenja kažu tlak 120/80 (dakle kao iz knjige)
> 
> i ostali nalazi koji su gotovi su u redu  :D  :D  :D


 :D  super i neka samo tako ostane

----------


## rozalija

> sretna35 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo davam javim sinoćnja i današnja merenja kažu tlak 120/80 (dakle kao iz knjige)
> 
> i ostali nalazi koji su gotovi su u redu  :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
>  :D  super i neka samo tako ostane


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## lilium

super za tlak i nalaze   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

:D  :D za nalaze i opće stanje.
 :Kiss:  mami i mrvici

----------


## bambus99

:D   :Laughing:   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:

----------


## sretna35

i nadalje smo super tlak stabilan 

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## iva_luca

:Joggler:   :Teletubbies:   :Sing:

----------


## ZO

:D  :D

----------


## ina33

Jupi  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

Super za dobar oporavak, sretna... nadam se da ćeš već ovaj tjedan iz bolnice.
A ja i dalje niski tlak, jučer baš mjerila doma...

----------


## bambus99

:Kiss:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Budite i dalje dobri kako treba   :Love:

----------


## lberc

:Heart:

----------


## nini

:D Pobijedila si ti i gore stvari,nisam ni sumljala da nećeš tlak  :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

:D  :D

----------


## zisu

super, jeee  :D  :D i ~~~~~~ za sta skoriji povratak kuci

----------


## Lili75

*srećo*, sretan povratak doma što prije!!!!

----------


## Superman

*sretna35* i bebica, veselimo se s vama! :D   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

prema mjerenju holtera tlak je dobar 97% mjerenja, samo 3% iznad prosjeka i to vrlo sitno, prosječno mjerenje 106/66 dakle super, a ovim ručnim mjerenjem ovisi tko mi ga mjeri 

danas opet idealan 120/80  :D  :D , ali na viziti kažu da me žele pratiti još neko vrijeme i biti sigurni da je dugoročno stabilan u interesu moje trudnoće (kihnula sam znači živa istina)
malo žalim zbog prekrasnih dana na slobodi, ali dok sam čekala trudnoću rekla sam da ću ako treba visjeti glavom prema dolje pa tako ako treba izdržati neko vrijeme  i u bolnici ...misha mu... izdržat ćemo

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D super da je sve o.k., a boravak u bolnici , ma naravno da ćeš izdržati, a ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti vrijeme što brže prođe i da se brzo vratite kući  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Super za dobre vijesti!

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lambi

:D  :D

----------


## andream

*Sretna*, sretno dalje i da se samo dalje nastavi dosadna, ali ono potpuno dosadna školska trudnoća. A kako vidim sad već pomalo i postaje takva   :Smile:  (i ja vibram sama sebi za svoju da nastavi biti tako dosadna...).

----------


## ina33

Sretna, za super tlak i čim brže bolji zrak (tj. izlazak na pravi zrak) ~~~~~ :D !

----------


## enya22

*sretna35* ~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje bude uredan tlak i da te sto prije puste kuci  :Heart:

----------


## fjora

super da je tlak ok  :D

----------


## mia

:D  :D

----------


## iva_luca

:D   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

:D

----------


## i dora

:D za uredan tlak i ~~~~~~~~~ da se što prije vratiš kući!  :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:Heart:

----------


## sretna35

vijesti s današnje vizite: pa čemu mi ovu gospođu držimo na našoj hrani

nalaz OGTT-a u tijeku, ako bude uredan, a uvijek do sada je bio uredan idemo domeka yessss  :D  :D  :D 

svima koji me se sjetite i mislite na mene   :Love:

----------


## Bab

Sretna35 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nalaz bude dobar i da Vas vrijeme posluži tak da zbilja možete uživati u (ponosnoj) trudničkoj šetnji.
I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bolnicu vidite još samo na porodu  :D 
I za domaću hranu  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

> vijesti s današnje vizite: pa čemu mi ovu gospođu držimo na našoj hrani


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Ajde kući ženo!

----------


## Superman

:D super vijesti! *sretna35* i bebica,   :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

:D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ste vec na putu domeka!  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

sutra idemo domeka, kad sam već ovdje da obavim UZV  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

sretna, vjerujem da jedva čekaš ići domeka ~~~~~~~
jesi odlučila ići na kombinirani? ja idem u ponedjeljak.

----------


## vikki

:D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## kiara

super!!! :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

uživaj doma :D 
mazi bušu  :Heart:

----------


## stellita

*sretna* sada lijepo bez nerviranja...lagana glazba za meditaciju, šrtnjica, sunčeko!!!!
pusa buši!!  :Kiss:

----------


## nini

:D  :D  :D  za lijepe vijesti!!!!

----------


## sretna35

vijesti s UZV-a: CRL 51.6, NT 0,7mm sve za 5, posteljica za 5
da ne bi sve bilo idealno imamo i maleni miomčić, doktor kaže da je bezopasan i da mu ništa nećemo raditi, slijedeća kontrola za 3-4 tjedna

andream planiram raditi kombinirani dr. Duić mi je danas ispisao protokol za kombinirani: ja bih isto išla slijedeći tjedan, ali ne znam da li se trebam naručiti ili samo dođem u labos

----------


## andream

Sretna, prije labosa trebaš obaviti UZV. Ali mislim da su sad kod njih nekakvi godišnjaci u Vinogradskoj, meni će UZV obaviti na VV-u dr A, pa tek onda idem na vađenje krvi.

----------


## andream

> da li se trebam naručiti ili samo dođem u labos


a za labos se ne trebaš naručivati niti ti treba uputnica, dođeš s papirima direktno do 9,30.

----------


## zisu

superrr  :D  :D  uzivaj sad i nek dalje sve bude skolski

----------


## Deja2

:D

----------


## ina33

Super  :D !!!

----------


## enya22

:D   :Love:  
~~~~~ za super nalaz kombiniranog!

----------


## iva_luca

:Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

sretna uživaj doma i mazi bušu  :Love:

----------


## uporna

Super za nalaz UZV i bebolinca i sretna sam kaj si domeka (ako se već niste odskitali na izlet).  :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

super za nalaz sa uzv-a! ako je doc rekao da je mali miomcic neproblematican, onda pokusaj malo uzivati! Vrjeme tako brzo prolazi.  :Love:

----------


## kiara

super za nalaz!!! uživajte doma  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok  :Saint:

----------


## MIJA 32

> super za nalaz sa uzv-a! ako je doc rekao da je mali miomcic neproblematican, onda pokusaj malo uzivati! Vrjeme tako brzo prolazi.


samo ću potpisati i malo  :D od sreće

----------


## Jelena

sretna  :D

----------


## sretna35

drage moje danas su stigli nalazi kombiniranog probira

T21 (biokemijski rizik +NT)- *rizik manji od graničnog*

biokemijski test - *rizik manji od graničnog*

T18 (biokemijski rizik +NT) - *rizik manji od graničnog*

meni zvuči dobro  :D  :D  :D , a vama?

----------


## vikki

Super vijesti!!!  :D  :D  :D 

 :Sing:  

 :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Sretna35, od srca ti čestitamo!  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> drage moje danas su stigli nalazi kombiniranog probira
> 
> T21 (biokemijski rizik +NT)- *rizik manji od graničnog*
> 
> biokemijski test - *rizik manji od graničnog*
> 
> T18 (biokemijski rizik +NT) - *rizik manji od graničnog*
> 
> meni zvuči dobro  :D  :D  :D , a vama?


Zvuči za poskočit  :D !

----------


## enya22

Bravo!  :D  :D

----------


## ZO

bravo  :D  :D

----------


## nikka

sretna,  :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## sbonetic

Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## orline

Bravo, super vijesti :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

Ja ću   :D  :D  za dobre vijesti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću  :Heart:

----------


## kata.klik

:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Arkana10

Super!
Uzivaj u trudnoci :D

----------


## Dodirko

Vidi... vidi. Ja nisam čestitala.


 :D    :Heart:    Za super nalaze!  

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

> Ja ću   :D  :D  za dobre vijesti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Nalazi su ti savršeni kao i moji.
jedino nisi napisala rizik za godine  :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

što da pišem za godine?

sve znate da mi je 38 i lijepo iz tablice možete pročitati, veća je nego za one od 18 i 28, ali šta mogu kad sam ja morla ponavljati gradivo dugih 12 godina (upravo danas nam je 12 godišnjica braka)

šišam im ja njihovu statistiku

----------


## amyx

čestitke za godišnjicu braka   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:

----------


## ZO

čestitam godišnjicu braka   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## uporna

> šišam im ja njihovu statistiku


  :Laughing:  

Ma mi smo još mlade  :Razz:  

Čestitam vam godišnjicu braka.  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

Čestitam godišnjicu braka!!!! :D   :Joggler:  
super za nalaz :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
mazi bušu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

> šišam im ja njihovu statistiku


Moram si umantrat ovo  8).

----------


## sretna35

danas smo obavili redovnu kontrolu 14+4

*već smo zrasli na 10.2 cm*  :Zaljubljen:  na gornjoj granici za dob

ostale mjere su također dobre

piše još: plodne vode prosječno, uterus za A (kaj to znači ja sam si protumačila za 5), mekan, bezbolan

posteljica straga  :/ ne znam što to znači, ali mi to ne zvuči baš najbolje? (ako netko ima ideju molim neka mi javi)

tlak je super kilaža ista (na dijeti sam) slijedeća redovna kontrola za 3 tjedna

----------


## andream

Sretna, predivno za bebača. Meni sve zvuči super, a to za posteljicu definitivno mi se čini prerano za comment. Uživajte   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

super! Opet si vidjela svoje maleno!  Kako izgleda??

A za ostale detalje stvarno neznam....

Mislim da bi ti rekli da nešto nije OK.

 :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Bravo Sretna!   :Heart:

----------


## zisu

Superrrr za lijepe vijesti, samo nek bebica lijepo napreduje!

Sta se tice posteljice mislim da ti je to dobro, jer smo mi jucer imali kontrolu i isto 1.posteljica je otraga, a 2.vise bocno i pitala sam sta znaci i rekla je da je sve to super bitno da nije na uscu, iako i da je ne bi bio problem jer ima jos vremena za dignuti. Jedino da onima kojima je posteljica naprijed mozda malo slabije osjete bebine udarce a i nekad zna zasmetat na UTZ.
Tako da mislim da je to sve za 5.  :Heart:

----------


## bambus99

bravo sretna  :D   :Laughing:   :Heart:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:

----------


## Superman

Ma bravo *sretna* i *bebica*!  :D  :D  :D 

Ne brini, posteljica je OK, bila stražnja ili prednja, bitno da nije preko ušća....   :Love:

----------


## andrejaaa

> već smo zrasli na 10.2 cm


  :Zaljubljen:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje bude sve dobro

----------


## maja8

sretna  :D  :D  :D  :D  za bebicu   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

:D  :D za tebe i bebicu!
Bolje je da je posteljica otraga, kako kaze zisu, jace ces osjetiti bebicu! I moja posteljica je straga, pa svog malog misa super osjetim! Inace, meni sve zvuci super! Neka tako bude i dalje!  :Heart:  Ovo za uterus u A valjda znaci da nemas zavaljenu maternicu... (inace bi pisalo R).

----------


## ina33

Super  :D !!! Posteljica straga je OK, rjeđe je sprijeda - meni je bila i manje sam osjetila Anu, a sve je OK osim da je posteljica dole na ušću maternice.

----------


## Ginger

:D

----------


## Pinky

bravo mama! brao bebice!

 :D  :D  :D 

 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Super!!!  :D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## lilium

bravo!
 :D   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

:Heart:   :D

----------


## uporna

Ma bravo za bebicu, a kao što i cure već kažu posteljica straga je normalno kao i sprijeda, važno je da se ne supsti na ušće.
Inače i ja imam odostraga posteljicu i to je još jedna naša podudarnost (ti, enya i ja) još jedino da vidimo da li i ti nosiš sineka ili curku.  :Love:

----------


## ZO

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

:D   :Heart:

----------


## kiara

:D   :Heart:  bravo!!! samo tako dalje!!!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

:D   :Preskace uze:  

A ovo uterus za A - ne znam. Meni je dr. napisao: uterus - vel. za amenoreju, što sam ja protumačila kao da je veličina u skladu s trajanjem trudnoće. Možda je to to. :? Ako tko zna bolje, ispravite me.

----------


## nina777

Super, superrr samo tako i dalje  :D  :D  :D 

Sretna i bebica   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*PAM* i meni piše uterus odgovara za amenoreju (dakle to je isto) i još je dodano da je za A (ali vjerujem da bi mi rekli da je nešto loše)

----------


## sretna35

Evo nas i danas s UZV-a *redovna kontrola 17+4*

bebać mi je uredne dinamike i morfologije, nisu nam mjerili duljinu već opseg glavice 144, opseg trbuha 118 te još neke stvarčice što moram provjeriti šta baš konkretno znači (dobro je više smo pametni nego debeli   :Laughing:  )

ja velim doktoru da ga osjećam, a on veli da ne može da je prerano, a kad ja doktoru opišem da je to poput laganog lepeta krilima ptičice ili leptirića po maternici, onda on kaže da može

za spol nisam pitala, a ništa mi nije rekao (poslije me šogorica špotala da sam morala pitati, jer da ne govore sami, al nema veze nek' je samo majci živo i zdravo  :D )

----------


## fritulica1

:D

----------


## ina33

:D ! Mislim da možeš već osjetiti bebu, ja sam isto osjetila u 18. tjednu, i to za vrijeme jednog sastanka, baš tako - kao malu ribicu, predivan osjećaj   :Heart:  !

----------


## Jelena

:D

----------


## fjora

čestitam na super nalazima i godišnjici braka  :D  :D

----------


## Ginger

bravooooo  :D  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

Baš lijepo da napredujete i naravno da je važno da je živo i zdravo a za spol ćeš pitati drugi puta 8)   :Love:

----------


## kik@

:D   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Slažem se sa inom33 da možeš osjetiti bebača! Ja sam moju Lucu također osjetila u 17 tjednu (ako se dobro sjećam   :Grin:  morala bih provjeriti). Postoje neke teorije koje govore da majke koje žele T puno prije osjete pokrete bebe nego je to uobičajeno!   :Love:  Draga uživaj! Meni je trudnoća bila jedno čarobno razdoblje u životu......

----------


## sretna35

> čestitam na super nalazima i godišnjici braka  :D  :D


ostala sam malo zbunjena  :? godišnjica mi je bila ravno prije mjesec dana 10. 5., ali za dobre želje nikad nije kasno hvala

----------


## andream

predivno sretna   :Heart: 
ja još ništ ne osjećam, a pomišljam da je to zbog povelikog trbuha pa da beba "pliva"   :Laughing:

----------


## fjora

> fjora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čestitam na super nalazima i godišnjici braka  :D  :D
> 
> 
> ostala sam malo zbunjena  :? godišnjica mi je bila ravno prije mjesec dana 10. 5., ali za dobre želje nikad nije kasno hvala


ja čitala od pretprošle stranice pa naišla i na to, a kako nisam čestitala nikad nije kasno   :Laughing:

----------


## wewa

super za nalaze i maminu ribicu   :Kiss:  

fjoru nam je napala mamnezija, jedva cekam da i ja upotrijebim takav izgovor   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

:Zaljubljen:  
Bravo za mamu i bebu
 :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

Bravo!  :D  :D   :Heart:  
Neka je beba ziva i zdrava, malo ce pricekati shopping u bojama!   :Grin:  
I ja sam svog malenog osjetila sa 17+1, tad me poceo lupkati i nije prestao do dana danasnjeg!  :Smile:  Leptirice sam vec ranije pocela osjecati.

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## Alyssa

:D za nalaze!  :Heart:  
Prijavljujem jos jednog malca koji se mami javio s nepunih 18 tjedana!

----------


## ivica_k

leptirić  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina777

Bravo za mamu, bebu i odlične nalaze   :Wink:  

Da iz leptirića krene u pravo lupkanje živahnog malca   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
za mamu i malu bebicu.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D bravo za bebicu i mamicu  :Love:  
ja sam ti negdje krajem 16 početkom 17 tj osjetila kao da balončići pucketaju joj kad se samo sjetim bila sam i zbunjena ali mi je doktor potvrdio da je to naša mala bebica, a sad sada su to pravi boksački udarci, izbacivanja guze, stopala i koljena, a ponekad se cijelim tijelom prebaci na jednu stranu i to mi je tako smiješno i predivno  :Heart:  

uživaj/te u svakom trenu trudnoće jer si/ste to zaslužila/li  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

:Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo za bebicu i za mamicu  :Klap:  I ja sam našu mrvicu osjetila u 17. tjednu, uživaj u leptirićima   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Kako je lijepo čitati da bebica  :Zaljubljen:   dobro napreduje i da je sretna   :Heart:  mama dobro  :D

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## kiara

super!!! :D  :D

----------


## bebomanka

:D   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

superiska  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nikka

:D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## lilium

:D   :Heart:

----------


## kik@

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## maya3

sretna još jednom čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

dobar dan svima   :Bye:  

javljam vam se s današnjeg redovnog pregleda 21+4, i vrlo sam zadovoljan jer mamica ima dobar tlak, ja sam narastao na čak 442,5 gr, a sve mjere su mi za 5, dinamika i morfologija također

u ponedjeljak sam snimao i srčeko   :Heart:   na Srebrnjaku i ono je za 5 sve funkcionira kako treba, mama je oduševljeno gledala kako srčekom kola venska i arterijska krv u pravilnom ritmu i kako se otvaraju i zatvaraju moje klijetka i valvule

i da još nešto na kraju iako nije manje važno: imam velikog pišu i 2 jajčeka i začudo mama je opet sretna  :D ja naime znam da je ona u dubini duše željela djevojčicu

pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

baš super...
tako i treba sve biti...  :D 

a cura/dečko.... ma svejedno samo da je živo i zdravo ja to uvijek kažem...

biti će cura drugi put   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

draga sretna35, ti zaista imaš razloga biti sretna!  :Heart:

----------


## nina09

sretna35  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  za pišonju :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sonja29

sretna   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Bravo  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

čestitam na momčiću  :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

Ma vidi ti njega! Več se ima sa čime pohvaliti!

Super!    :Heart:  

Nadam se da se vidimo skoro!

----------


## enya22

Super vijesti! :D  :D Cestitam na deckicu, vidjet ces tako su slatki!  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## nokia

super za pišonju :D

----------


## sbonetic

dečkić  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:D za malog dečkića  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> i da još nešto na kraju iako nije manje važno: imam velikog pišu i 2 jajčeka i začudo mama je opet sretna  :D ja naime znam da je ona u dubini duše željela djevojčicu


Draga, čestitam na dečkići (fulala sam, rekla sam sa će biti cura  :Embarassed:  )

 :Heart:  samo neka se tako nastavi   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam ti i ovdje da ne misle ljudi da sam te zaboravila, iako sam to odradila usmeno  :Grin:  .
Ma važno je da je živ i zdrav, a cura će biti drugi puta.
Uostalom curica bi sigurno pokvarila naša čudna preklapanja zar ne enya22?

Ako netko ne zna o čemu pričam - ukratko - sretna 35, enya22 i moja malenkost imamo jako puno podudarnosti:
1. 12 godina u braku
2. '71. godište
3. A+ krvna grupa
4. rođene 15. u mjesecu
5. sve tri na VV-u bile
6. sve tri imamo sineke

Sorry na OT.  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

> Ako netko ne zna o čemu pričam - ukratko - sretna 35, enya22 i moja malenkost imamo jako puno podudarnosti:
> 1. 12 godina u braku
> 2. '71. godište
> 3. A+ krvna grupa
> 4. rođene 15. u mjesecu
> 5. sve tri na VV-u bile
> 6. sve tri imamo sineke
> 
> Sorry na OT.


možda je OT, ali je sigurno vrijeme da suborke saznaje *tajnu tria fantastikus*   :Laughing:

----------


## i dora

*sretna*,čestitam na sinčiću!  :Love:  Mi još uvijek samo nagađamo tko to skakuće u bušici!

----------


## Pepita

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako netko ne zna o čemu pričam - ukratko - sretna 35, enya22 i moja malenkost imamo jako puno podudarnosti:
> 1. 12 godina u braku
> 2. '71. godište
> 3. A+ krvna grupa
> 4. rođene 15. u mjesecu
> 5. sve tri na VV-u bile
> ...


  :Laughing:  da trio fantastikus, baš sam se nasmijala   :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35, kako te je sredio dečko   :Laughing:  . Čestitam na dobrim nalazima i moram priznati da se divim ekipi trio fantastikus, bravo cure   :Naklon:  . Samo tako naprijed za enyom....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jelena

sretna  :D 
vaša tri srčeka bi mi mogla biti ekipa za moj sport kad malo porastu   :Wink:

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D super na dobrim nalazima, ali i na još jednom dečkiću  :Heart:

----------


## weather

Upravo sam pročitala tvoju priču, rasplakala si me u ovo ljetno jutro, 
ali i dala veliki poticaj za daljnju borbu, HVALA!   :Kiss:  

Želim ti svu sreću u nastavku trudnoće!   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

nisam mogla biti kraća sada razmišljam i o romanu jer toliko toga  još nije napisano

sretno i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Draga,
hvala ti na priči. U ovim sumornim danima kad sam u 5tj. ostala bez jedne, a u 10tj. bez druge mrvice pokušavam u tvojoj priči pronaći snage za ići dalje.
 :Kiss:  te

P.S.-"ne odustajem dok je jajeta u meni"  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## dani39

:Klap:   :Love:

----------


## Superman

Hm.... ništa od snaje....   :Wink: ...ah ništa, naručujemo snaju onda u sljedećoj trudnoći, Superman je prvi u redu, molim lijepo!   :Grin:  
Šaljemo puse malenom sretnom prijatelju i njegovoj najsretnijoj mami!   :Love:

----------


## lilium

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Ovo o romanu ti je dobra idea.... Skupiti nekoliko priča frendica sa sretnim završetkom....

Evo ja ću vam raditi prijelom   :Wink:

----------


## vikki

> Ovo o romanu ti je dobra idea.... Skupiti nekoliko priča frendica sa sretnim završetkom....
> 
> Evo ja ću vam raditi prijelom


A ja lekturu i korekturu   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

:Heart:   Pusa malom pišulincu i njegovoj mamici!

----------


## sretna35

hi svi   :Bye:  

*evo izvještaja s današanje redovne 26+5/7 kontrole*: mamici je tlak super pa ja veselo i bez brige bućkam u svom omotaču i vrlo sam aktivan i napredan bebać: imam oko 1100 gr, a i ručice i nožice i trbuščić, ama baš sve je maličice veće za oko tjedan dana; pa nije ni čudo kad mi je tata Ličan dvometraš i stokilaš, a i mamica je tu negdje (samo s kilogramima, visinom ne   :Laughing:  )

nema veze oni su meni najbolji na svijetu jer su me vodili na more  :D  :D , tamo gdje je super toplo more i vreli pjesak i igrali smo se i plivali i svašta   :Love:  , a bili smo i u Lici, tamo ima svježeg zraka i dobre klope kao što je pršut, sir i janjetina i eko-povrće koje baka uzgaja u vrtu   :Razz:  

i tako do slijedeće redovne kontrole pozdravlja vas vaš Vedran Lupko  8)

----------


## ina33

Vedranu Lupku od Sretne i NJM-a veliko   :Heart:  do sljedećeg izvještaja  :Smile: !

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Denny

:D   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

:D   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

*Vedrane*  :Zaljubljen:  

*sretnoj* mami   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Alyssa

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

:D  :D 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Deja2

Baš mi je bilo preslatko pročitati Vedranov izvještaj! :D

----------


## Lili75

*Vedrane Lupko*   :D 
 :D  :D

----------


## andrejaaa

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Biene

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## kata.klik

:D   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:  za mog malog netjaka.....

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## fjora

oooo, mališan dobio ime  :D  :D , gdje ste bili na moru?

----------


## mačkulina

drago mi je da je sve dobro  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

evo mene opet s problemom opterećenja glukozom OGTT 

1. mjerenje 5. tt 0' 4,5 ;120' 5,9 - uredan 

2. mjerenje 12. tt 0' 5,2; 120' 6.8 - uredan 

3. mjerenje 28. tt 0' 5,2; 120' 10,00 - ne valja (službeni nalaz je sutra, ali mi je sestra u DZ mjerila onim običnim ručnim aparatićem kakve dijabetičari imaju kod kuće pa me je informirala o nalazu, a i sama sam vidjela i uplašila se) 

pitala sam je da li se hitno trebam javit liječniku, ona kaže, da situacija nije alarmantna da pričekam sve nalaze i posavjetujem se s liječnikom 

ja sam se već sama stavila na strogu dijetu iako sam na -2 kg u odnosu na početak trudnoće, a razmišljam možda mi je naškodila akcijska cijena grožđa u Konzumu od 7,5 kn ili vikend roštilj i kolači, ili onaj kućni aparatić nije baš pouzdan kao moćne mašine, jer sam prvi nalaz radila u drugom DZ, a drugi u Merkuru

koje napasti još sam se sjetila da smo za vikend uzeli veliku lubenicu 6 kg slatku kao šećer koju smo muž i ja (nešto više ipak ja) smazali u slast tijekom vikenda   :Laughing:  

kad sam sve to ispričala doktorici odmah je ispisala još jednu uputnicu za OGTT koji idem obaviti sutra pa vas molim vibrajte jer tako ne bih željela opet negdje u bolnicu  :/ pa baš nam je super išlo otkako smo srušili tlak na lijepe vrijednosti

dorice hvala na dijeti s VV-a i broju telefona

----------


## ina33

Sretna, možda ti i fjora može pomoći s dijetom, bila je na njoj preventivno, jedino je sad ona na GO-u i ne svraća baš na forum...

----------


## wewa

vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrram ali znam da ce biti sve za 5!   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

I podjeli lubenicu.    :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
dosta se moze izregulirati prehranom.

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dorica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vibram za tebe ali ja mislim da će sve biti ok jer je i meni zbog sokova taj dan pokazalo visok šećer a sad mi je jedva 4

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## andream

*sretna*, vibram za tebe svom snagom iako vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. 
Kad bi barem meni mogla posuditi koji gram šećera, kod mene je obrnuto, zato ja tamanim i lubenice i grožde i nektarine unedogled.

----------


## iva_luca

Opala! Tamanili smo voće pa su nam narasli brežuljci šećera   :Embarassed:  

PP -am ti dijetu koju sam ja primjenjivala preventivno nakon avanture s grožđem i smokvama  prošle jeseni  :Mljac:   :Mljac:

----------


## sretna35

cure   :Kiss:  zakon ste

obavila sam telefonsko savjetovanje s ljubaznom sestrom s VV-a (izgleda su tamo svi ljubazni bez obzira na kojem odjelu rade) i odmah se osjećam bolje kaže i ona da se puno može izregulirati prehranom i vjeruje da će sve biti OK  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prehrana učini svoje.
 :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, pusa za Vedrana   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35, vjerujem da je to samo privremeni problemčić zbog gurmanskih užitaka, ali i ~~~~~~~da nalaz bude uredan. Kod tebe -2 kg  :shock: , moram pod hitno biti trudnica kako bi smršavila.

----------


## mikka

sretna, secer ti se moze kvalitetno rijesiti prehranom po montignacu.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, sretno!  :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

nadam se da ces resiti sve  :Love:

----------


## i dora

*sretna*,sretno!  :Love:  
Vjerujem da će sve biti dobro!  :Kiss:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra. I samo ću dodati da sam negdje čitala da velika većina trudnica kojima je prvi nalaz OGTT-a bio pozitivan, nakon ponovljene pretrage dobije uredne nalaze. Nadam se da će tako biti i kod tebe.   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Ma nalaz će sigurno biti dobar. Voće i uživanje u njemu je učinilo svoje   :Wink:

----------


## vikki

*sretna* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

cure bez vaših vibrica više ne idem nikuda 

dakle, današnji nalaz

0' 4,9

120' 4,7

hip hip hurra  :D  :D  :D 

nakon samo tri dana bez grožđa, lubenice i smokava, a kako ih volim ja   :Razz:

----------


## Jelena

Bravo! Čekaj iduću sezonu pa se baci na voće, ako ne budeš ponovno trudna 
 :Grin:

----------


## ina33

:D !!!

----------


## lilium

:D

----------


## enya22

:D   :Love:

----------


## dorica

pa to je super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vikki

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Kadauna

Hej sretna ..... pa odlicno, samo se kloni tih lubenica, smokava i slicno

----------


## Gabi

:D

----------


## darci

bravo sretna i čestitam ovdje i teti   :Heart: 

moram zapamtiti da ne jedem grožđe i lubenice prije OGTT-a da se ne desi kao tebi

----------


## ZO

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

bas  su ti slatki izvjestaji.   :Heart:  

Vedrana pozdravlja njegov kompic Davidenko  8)

----------


## sretna35

Profil šećera mi je super: dijeta i dalje i kontrola za 3 -4 tjedna  :D  :D  :D .

Pusa prijatelju Davidenku, Borni i Mihaelu - mi smo vršnjaci oi svim drugim brojnim prijateljima i prijateljicama od Vedrana Lupka.

----------


## lilium

:D bravo!

----------


## Kadauna

:D  :D  :D ma odlicno za rezultate, sretna--   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Super!!! :D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## enya22

*sretna35* bravo za dobar nalaz!  :D  :D 
Pozdrav Vedranu od Mihaela!  :Heart:

----------


## Superman

Pusa Vedranu Lupku od Supermana i mame!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Odlično! :D  :D  Pusa mami i Vedranu u buši  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## tiki_a

Vedran Lupko   :Zaljubljen:  , mama bravo  :D

----------


## sretna35

drage moje tete i pokoji striček...
moram vam se pohvaliti da smo se mama i ja danas slikali za *Mame&Bebe* jer će vjerovatno objaviti našu priču o tome kako sam ja nastao i koliko su me dugo mama i tata čekali u slijedećem broju za listopad
...malčice sam imao tremu...međutim, nije bilo potrebno, tete su bile tako drage i ljubazne i slikali su nas u našem parku kod naše kuće  :D obećali su nam poslati fotografije, a možda i neki poklon paketić za mene...joj da barem...

vaš Vedran Lupko

----------


## Bebel

:D 
...a mama će tetama sa foruma poslati fotke   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

> ...a mama će tetama sa foruma poslati fotke


 :D   :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

Sretna i Vedrane i tata HVALA i   :Kiss:  


svakako slikice

----------


## mačkulina

neka neka.... baš lijepo..... malecki je već manekan i zvijezda u maminoj toploj bušici  :Smile:  i ispod maminog srčeka  :Smile: 
neka cijeli svijet zna koliko su ga njegova mama i tata čekali i koliko je željeno i voljeno dijete :Smile: 

lijepo.. baš ću kupiti taj broj časopisa  :Smile:

----------


## martina123

Bravo, bravo za Mameibebe!  :D 

I da..naravno da ocekujemo fotke!   :Grin:

----------


## Superman

:Kiss:  Vedranu i njegovoj sretnoj mami!

----------


## dorica

:D 
 :Klap:   :Klap:  

sretna i vedran lupko  :Love:

----------


## Alyssa

:D  bravo!   :Kiss:   maloj zvijezdi Vedranu!

----------


## Blekonja

ajmeeeee baš slatko jupi nisam još ni jedan broj kupila, ali ću ovaj sigurno   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

nema šanse da propustim mame i bebe, jedva čekam !!

pusa Vedranu od Leone!!!

----------


## sretna35

evo mene opet drago društvo izvještaj s redovne kontrole 31tt

vjerovali ili ne od zadnje kontrole sam natukao kilicu tako da smo laganini već prebacili 2 kg, okrenut sam glavicom dolje pa mamici nudim guzu na maženje, a ona mislila da se rukujem s njom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

nalazi su nam super: tlak, šećer, krvna slika i CRP (nemamo nikakvih upala), doktor kaže da je mami cervix zatvoren dug za članak prsta ja ne znam kaj je to  :/ 

ponovni susret s docom za 4 tjedna tamo u bolnici, a s ovim u DZ već u srijedu 17. 9., ali on i tako samo kaže da nam je sve super

i tako dan za danom sve sam bliži susretu s vama

Vaš Vedran Lupko   :Bye:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Jelena

super!

----------


## Superman

:D Puse Vedranu Lupku od Supermana i njegove mame!  :Love:

----------


## rotty

:Love:  divno

----------


## Dodirko

Savršeno!   :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

Pozdrav Vedranu   :Kiss:

----------


## kik@

:Heart:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

Bravo   :Klap:

----------


## Bebel

> i tako dan za danom sve sam bliži susretu s vama
> 
> Vaš Vedran Lupko


S veseljem čekamo taj dan   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lilium

:D   :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

Bravo za naprednog dečka!  :Love:

----------


## maja8

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   za naprednog malca  i za skori susret sa mamicom

----------


## andream

Vedranu   :Kiss:   a veseloj i sretnoj mamici  :D

----------


## Lambi

:D  :D  za mamicu i Vedrana   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Vedrane srećico,
kad te možemo vidjeti u Mame&Bebe.
Ljubi mamu   :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

> Vedrane srećico,
> kad te možemo vidjeti u Mame&Bebe.
> Ljubi mamu


Vedran neće ljubit mamicu, ja je gurkam :D , lupkam  :D , bockam  :D  i škakljuckam  :D iznutra, a najmilije mi je to raditi kasno navečer kad ona legne spavati ha-ha   :Laughing:  , pa ipak sam ja jedan škorpiončić u dolasku, čini mi se da to ona ipak voli sva se raznježi, a ko fol me špota i ljuti se na mene jer joj ne dam spavati. A vidjeti me možete vrlo brzo, odmah početkom listopada u slijedećem broju Mama&Beba. Samo čini mi se nećete me dobro vijdeti od maminog trbuha  :/ .

 :Love:  svima koji me se sjete

----------


## ksena28

jedva čekamo tog malog škakljivca  :D  :D  :D   :Love:

----------


## Deja2

Baš je fora pročitati Vedranove vijesti! :D

----------


## Biene

Vedran, mama i tata  :Klap:

----------


## Bebel

> Vedran neće ljubit mamicu, ja je gurkam :D , lupkam  :D , bockam  :D  i škakljuckam  :D iznutra, a najmilije mi je to raditi kasno navečer kad ona legne spavati ha-ha


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Superman

PUSA Vedranu!   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

> drage moje tete i pokoji striček...
> moram vam se pohvaliti da smo se mama i ja danas slikali za *Mame&Bebe* jer će vjerovatno objaviti našu priču o tome kako sam ja nastao i koliko su me dugo mama i tata čekali u slijedećem broju za listopad
> ...malčice sam imao tremu...međutim, nije bilo potrebno, tete su bile tako drage i ljubazne i slikali su nas u našem parku kod naše kuće  :D obećali su nam poslati fotografije, a možda i neki poklon paketić za mene...joj da barem...
> 
> vaš Vedran Lupko


Mame i Bebe kupljene.. i u dahu pročitana tvoja priča  :Smile:  

Ma ne da si nepopravljiva romantičarka, već si hrabra žena.. koja tako zrači na onoj slici :Zaljubljen:  .. baš prava lijepa trudnica sanjivog pogleda  :Smile: ...

i da...žuto ti tako lijepo stoji.....   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Hm, sviđa mi se ovaj dječak Lupko, moram ga upoznati malo pažljivije (samo da mi mama dopusti...). Njegova i moja mama su frendice s kave pa će to stvar učiniti lakšom!
Pusa   :Kiss:   od Luce i mama

----------


## mikka

citala sam vas i ja u m&b, ustvari sam kupila casopis zbog vas, a kasnije skuzila da sam dobila i dvd 'mlijecna staza' u kojem smo mi  :Laughing:  

prica je super, a ti si prelijepa, tako blistas da se i preko papira vidi  :Love:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

sutra kupujem m&b, jedva čekam  :D

----------


## sretna35

cure hvala vam puno na komentarima i podršci   :Love:  

inače M&B su skoro rasprodane, ja brijem da je tomu razlog poseban prilog o MPO-u i naše priče, komentari stižu s raznih strana, moje prijateljice plaču, ja sam bila malo nesretna    :Sad:   jer je došlo do pogreške pa je objavljena prva radna verzija priče, i da, rečeno mi je da će biti objavljena  jedna mala fotografija kad ja ono u žutom blještim preko čitave stranice   :Embarassed: , međutim, reakcije su za sada vrlo pozitivne, a najsretnija ću biti ako moja priča bude poticaj za upornost nekome tko razmišlja o odustajanju pa sam prestala razbijati glavu

inače moj Vedran je već jako velik, ušli smo u 35. tjedan   :Zaljubljen:  , ja izgubila još 1 kg, a profil šećera je više nego dobar, pače, izvrstan tako da ga više ne moram kontrolirati  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tonili

sretna   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## dorica

*sretna*  ma rekla sam ti ispala si fantastično

 :Kiss:  Vedranu

----------


## Bebel

I ja sam ugrabila svoj prvi primjerak M&B :D 
Vedranova mama izgleda sjajno  :Kiss:

----------


## darci

ne biti nesretna  - super si ispala i tekst je super   :Heart:  

isto kao i uporna i naša treća forumašica (klara?? nisam sigurna?)

----------


## kata.klik

šogi izgledaš mi mrak, još nisam stigla pročitati priču ali budem...

----------


## vesnare

prekrasno si sve sročila. 
Kupila i pročitala čim je izišlo na kioske  :Love:

----------


## mia

jako lijepa i poticajna prica. hvala na motivaciji za nastaviti dalje   :Love:  

i svaka cas na hrabrosti....kada bi ja tako otvoreno napisala sto misle i kako reagiraju moji na poslu, ne znam kako bi se vise vratila u firmu....

----------


## Cannisa

Kupila i ja danas M&B...pročitala vašu priču u dahu.što reći osim prekrasno napisano, na slikama si prekrasno ispala.

----------


## ina33

Odličan mi je članak u MiB, predivno su sve naše cure i bebe ispale, ma, ti si mi u žutoj odori i preko cijele strane jednostavno... predivna   :Zaljubljen: ! H...mu misha, i mene je na kraju tvoja priča dokrajčila i izmamila mi je suze koje ne znam gdje su se bile isto skrile  :Smile: ! Ova priča u MiB mi je bolja od one skraćene verzije koju si mi bila slala. Čitajući tvoju priču, točno sam se sjetila one atmosfere na VV-u... dr-a... hodnika, parova... I zato nitko od nas ne može šutke prijeći preko novog zakona, zbog "sestara i braće po oružuju" i zbog budućih generacija.

----------


## Denny

Popodne trčim po mame i bebe. Jutros obišla cijeli kvart, i nigdje ih nema!  :? Ne sumnjam da si ispala predivno, jedva čekam da vidim!  :D   :Heart:  
*Vedranu* pusice!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

obzirom da je veliki interes za Vedrana i njegovu mamu, ali i ostale mamice iz ovog izdanja Mama i Beba, stavljam link na skeniranu verziju : 

http://gradjani-protiv-mpo-zakona.go...wvamX1_Rf_hmvL

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Jednostavno prekrasno napisano.  :Kiss:   mami i Vedranu.


Pronašla sam se u onim "tužbalicama korisnika"  :Wink:

----------


## jadro

nemama novine, ali hvala Kaduni na linku

sretna, Vedran   :Kiss:  

uporna, Borna   :Kiss:  

Tereza   :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

sretna35 pa sad tek znam tko si    :Love:   poznajemo se već dugo iz kvarta "POLET" i srele smo se jednom na VV i prije jedno tjedan ili možda mjesec dana u kvartu. Bila si s druge strane ulice i doviknula si mi "uspjela sam!!!", a ja sam čitav ostatak dana zbog toga bila neizmjerno sretna...

jako mi je drago zbog tebe i nadam se da ću te često vidjeti u šetnji s Vedranom   :Kiss:  

btw ispala si prekrasno

uporna i vi ste supač   :Heart:

----------


## lillifee

za sve vas hrabre zene   :Kiss:  i   :Love:

----------


## maja8

sretna 35,uporna,Tereza   :Love:   članak je super

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   vašoj dječici

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

:Heart:

----------


## ksena28

hvala ti što nam daješ snage svojoj pričom   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

:Zaljubljen:  
Morala sam i ja do kioska..... dakle, curke drage, sve tri ste mi prva liga! Tako lijepe, tako mirne i svjesne svog uspjeha. 
Danas sam u parku čitala i skrivala se od prolaznika jer mi je knedla cijelo vrijeme bila u grlu, bez obzira što znam i tvoju i Sanjinu priču!

----------


## nokia

svaka cast curke  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

Dobro je...uspjela sam se rasplakat čak tri puta...

----------


## sretna35

Drage moje tete,

evo mene Vedrana Lupka s redovne kontrole 34+6/7 iliti 35 -1 možemo se pohvaliti da smo od prethodne kontrole uhvatili daljnjih 600 gr te smo sada oko 3100 gr, sve mjere su odgovarajuće za termin, odnosno malkice smo na gornjoj granici, a vi već znate kako su moj roditelji veliki ljudi pa se tomu nije za čuditi, CTG mi je uredan, reaktivan, moje   :Heart:  bubnja 140 otkucaja u minuti, mamici je tlak super, cervix je omekšan, ali i dalje zatvoren, članak uloživ sve u svemu sve nam je super  :D  :D  :D idemo doktoru opet za dva tjedna, a to samo zato jer smo pri kraju.... slijedi upoznavanje...jedva čekam... da vidim što mi je to mamica sve nakupovala...ona dobije neki čudan poremećaj kad vidi lijepe stvari za malene dječake i odmah to kupi iako joj se čini da možda nije potrebno i da je možda malčice i preskupo

sutra me mamica vodi na RMK pa ću učiti kako to druge male bebe cicaju..ako je netko tamo vidimo se i tako do slijedeće kontrole srdačno vaš Vedran Lupko

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## stellita

draga *sretna 35* upravo sam pročitala tvoju priču u M&B...ajaj curko ma koji je to veliki i dugi put do vedrana ..uh.uh uh
svaka čast ženo! baš si me rasplakala (kao i druge 2 priče) danas...ali na kraju opet pozitivan imam f*eeling
*

----------


## rozalija

sretna tvoja priča u mame i bebe je prekrasna a tek ti u onoj žutoj tunikici, prekrasna si, vjeruj mi baš takvu sam te zamišljala ko jednu prekrasnu i preslatku osobu i po tvom licu i osmijehu jednu dobru dušu.
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   tebi i malom Vedranu Lupku.

----------


## Arkana10

super, bravo :D

----------


## andream

Pusa Vedranu Lupku od još jedne bebice i njene mame   :Kiss:

----------


## kata.klik

šogi ne troši puno para na robicu, Domi je jednu vrećicu robice već rashodovo za svog bracu Vedrana  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Nikako ne mogu naći riječi kojim bih opisala kako se osječam poslije vaših priča, posebno tvoje. 
Budite uvijek sretni, i svim curama sa ovog PDF-a, i naravno svim koji čekaju tamo negdje, da što prije dočekaju svoje sreće!

----------


## sretna35

drage moje od   :Heart:  vam hvala na vašim dobrim željama i komentarima i svima onima koji su  poslali pp-ove i koji ste me zvali i slali sms-ove, uistinu ste me ganule i zaustvaile moju brigu zbog nesporazuma oko priče   :Love:

----------


## uporna

:Kiss:   Vedranu Lupku

Borni se jako sviđa poklon, a i tati zaspi u sekundi  :Laughing:

----------


## stellita

*uporna* pa ti si rodila tjedan dana prije mene.....  :Grin:  
super...jedva čekam vidjeti Bornu na nekoj kavici

----------


## andiko

sretna35 - stvarno teška i duga priča. Baš mi je drago da je tako sretno završila....tj. tek sad pravo počinje   :Love:  

Uporna - kako ti crna kosa bolje stoji....majčinstvo te skroz proljepšalo...sva mi sjajiš   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## amel

Prekrasna priča u MiB. Taman sam ih mislila prestati kupovati jer smo ja i moja curka malo prerasle tematiku ali kad sam vidjela na naslovnici temu o MPO jednostavno sam ih morala kupiti.
Pronašla sam se totalno u priči jer sam i ja jedna od onih "sretnica" koja zna sve privatne stvari o doktoru kao i ona koju su drugi  poprijeko gledali jer ju je dr prozivao čim ju je vidio u čekaoni-rado bih da nisam imala takav tretman!
Uglavnom želim ti svu sreću svijeta i strpi se još kojih 4 tjedna pa ćeš zauvijek uživati sa svojom najvećom srećicom  :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

Konačno sam pročitala tvoju priču u M&B, uf...rasplakala si me ...a na poslu sam...
          ali prekrasno si napisala i opisala put do Vedrana, onaj dio gdje si sa svojim doktorom postala predobra, na žalost, znam iz osobnog iskustva.

Slika u žutoj haljini, uz stablo je prekrasna! Ali znam da i uz Vedrana u naručju nećeš izgledati ništa manje lijepo! Sretno do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## Superman

*sretnoj* mami i Vedranu PUSE od prijatelja Supermana i njegove mame!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

sretna kada je termin???

----------


## sretna35

evo mene vašeg Vedrana Lupka   :Bye:  s najnovijim vijestima s redovne kontrole: neki kažu da smo danas 36+6/7 trudni, a neki i jednostavnije 37-1, mamica ima uredan tlak, proteini u urinu su također OK, CTG mi je uredan reaktivan, danas sam bio u budnom stanju i jako aktivan pa mi je i srčeko više poskakivalo nego zadnji put kad sam spavao, mamica trudova nema tako da ću ja još neko vrijeme uživati u bušici   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:  iako znam da me mamica s nestrpljenjem očekuje i želi vidjeti

ovaj put mi nisu procjenjivali težinu, a možda i bolje jer sam toliko velik da si mamica pomisli Bože pa tko će to roditi   :Embarassed:  , ma rodit će me ona znam ja to, ne pitajte kako pa bebe se danas rađaju s malom maturom najmanje  :Razz:  

još sam jako sretan :D   :Bouncing:   :Sing:    danas jer idem upoznati još jednog našeg zajedničkog prijatelja Mihaela

do slijedećeg pisanja
srdačno Vaš
Vedran Lupko   :Bye:

----------


## MMK

Za Vedrana i mamu   :Heart:   i   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:D !!!

----------


## marti_sk

jos samo malo i Vedran je tu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica_69

sretna, ti bi trebala pisati blog   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

> sretna, ti bi trebala pisati blog




potpisujem Tikucu_69 i šaljem 1000 pusica mami i Vedranu  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

Vedranu i mamici big kiss   :Kiss:  držite se još malo!!!!!!!

----------


## darci

bravo, znala sam da je još prerano za ostanak u bolnici.

još malo ste 2u1   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

:D

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andrejaaa

:D  :D ,još malo,još malo  :D

----------


## Kadauna

mami i Vedranu   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo za mamu  :Heart:  , bravo za Vedrana Lupka  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

drage moje hvala vam od   :Heart:  

mene puklo neko ludilo i snajala sam da sam rodila Vedrana prekrasnog i zdravog dječaka i ljubila ga, ljubila i ljubila i kad sam se probudila tako mi nedostaje u rukama, ja sam spremna i čekam ga...nek' on odluči kada mu je najbolje doći

još da nema tih strahova, sjećam se naših laky i Arkane prije poroda...samo još malo strpljenja i dobrih vibracija... a nije lako...kad bih mogla prespavat kako... :?

----------


## Dodirko

Ej draga moja.... još malo ćeš biti trudna... pokušaj uživti u tim trenucima.

Znam da je iz moje perspekitve to lako reći ali....  Uživaj u meškoljenju tvog Vedrića.

----------


## kik@

Draga nema straha ,kada krene samo si ponavljoj jos malo i zagrliti cu svoje dijete,meni je to pomoglo...
A porod je nesto najljepse i najdivnije sto ces dozivjeti  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

Cure moje budući je Vedran zadrijemao ovaj izvještaj piše mamica:

kaže primarijus: *mamica je ko curica - vurica - tlak je dobar, urin b. o., još uvijek potpuno zatvorena, dečko zdravi, veseli i debeli, CTG uredan, a trudova nema

možda i Vedran bude vurica pa dođe točno na termin 14. 11*.

----------


## andrejaaa

:D ,lijepo je čitati ovako dobre vijesti

----------


## Jelena

bravo sretna   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Kadauna

:Love:  i   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

mami i Vedranu  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## maja8

sretna  :D  :D  :D  :D  još malo pa ćeš grliti svoga malog sinčića  :D  :D

----------


## iva_luca

Čuj draga, Vedarnu je lijepo, mekano, toplo.... zašto bi, zaboga, htio ići van?  8) 
A ti draga uživaj još koji dan ili tjedan, nedostajat će ti trbuh.   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> Cure moje budući je Vedran zadrijemao ovaj izvještaj piše mamica:
> 
> kaže primarijus: *mamica je ko curica - vurica - tlak je dobar, urin b. o., još uvijek potpuno zatvorena, dečko zdravi, veseli i debeli, CTG uredan, a trudova nema
> 
> možda i Vedran bude vurica pa dođe točno na termin 14. 11*.



ajme u ovom moru današnjih gluposti, ovo mi je prekrasno čitati
želim ti najlijepši (i najlaganiji) mogući susret s Vedranom....  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za mamicu.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## kata.klik

super  :D  :D ali to mali lupko želi posjetiti svog bracu smješka dok je još u jednom komadu s mamom  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

:D   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

ma sve po školski...  :Smile: 
tako treba biti  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Supač :D  :D

----------


## Superman

Ajme.....još malo.....veselimo se s vama!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## laky

još malo   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

:D   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

joj jedva čekam novog kvartovskog dečka  :D 

nadam se da ću vas sresti u šetnji prije proljeća   :Kiss:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što lakši i ljepši susret s Vedranom!   :Love:

----------


## tonili

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Za ljubav na prvi pogled!

----------


## bublica3

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

> Cure moje budući je Vedran zadrijemao ovaj izvještaj piše mamica:
> 
> kaže primarijus: *mamica je ko curica - vurica - tlak je dobar, urin b. o., još uvijek potpuno zatvorena, dečko zdravi, veseli i debeli, CTG uredan, a trudova nema
> 
> možda i Vedran bude vurica pa dođe točno na termin 14. 11*.


Cool! :D

----------


## MIJA 32

Vedran će doći kad on odluči da je vrijeme
takve su ti bebe,najbolje znaju što je dobro za njih  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## darcy

Ne bi ni ja iz mamice da mi je toliko lijepo kod nje!  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

dragi moji stričeki i tete evo mene Vedrana Lupka s kontrole *38+6/7* oliti *39-1*

bome je mamica polagano počela popuštati pod mojim pritiskom tako da je cervix tijesno prohodan za prst, ostalo je nepromijenjeno, znači mogu mirno odlučiti kada je najbolji trenutak za upoznavanje s okolinom, još nisam ziher iako mi mamica priča da je vani sasvim OK, da mi je kupila puno lijepih stvari i da me s radošću čekaju bake i djed, ujo, ujna i teta i tetak i bratići i moji dragi mali prijatelji moji vršnjaci: David, Borna, Mihael, Nikola, Morana, Jakov i Damjan, Lovro i Luca čije su mame i tate također puno suza prolili dok ih nisu dobili

Svaka čast svima njima, ali meni je nutra tako lijepo i toplo   :Zaljubljen:  i imam još vremena...

I da mamicu sada s vremena na vrijeme ćopi nekakav šiz pa se onda pita hoće li sve dobro biti. Hoće kako neće..hoće... kako neće...samo još malo strpljenja i evo mene Vedrana Lupka s vama družino draga   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Superman

Vedranova mama, molim lijepo, listi malih prijatelja koji čekaju Vedrana treba pridodati i Supermana!
Veselimo se s vama!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Vedrane Lupko, ajde požuri da je što manja razlika među nama i da se u proljeće i ljeto lijepo igramo skupa. Tvoja prijateljica M.   :Saint:

----------


## sretna35

> Vedranova mama, molim lijepo, listi malih prijatelja koji čekaju Vedrana treba pridodati i Supermana!
> Veselimo se s vama!


Joj maleni Superman sorry ja sam se nekako orjentiral za zagrebačku županiju ti si bio moj najžešći navijač iz vremena kada sam bio predembrij i ti si baš super kompa i šaljem ti veliki poljubac   :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

*Vedrane Lupko*, istina, s nestrpljenjem te ocekujemo! Ali, znamo da bebe same odlucuju kad ce doci...   :Heart:   :Love:  
Tebi i mami *sretnoj35* sretno upoznavanje!   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Evo vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (da ne dobijem ječmenac).  :Razz:   :Love:  
Vedrane Borna čeka novog frenda.  :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

ceeeekamo vas  :Wink: ))))))))))))))))))))))  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss:   :Heart:   još samo malo   :Love:

----------


## laky

brzo ćes i ti mijenjati avatar   :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Još malo...   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Mislim na tebe....  :Heart:   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

> super  :D  :D ali to mali lupko želi posjetiti svog bracu smješka dok je još u jednom komadu s mamom


evo i to smo zbavili i upoznali prekrasnog bracu Domija koji se smije i guguče sve u 16, a ujo i ujna su nas zatrpali brdom prekrasne robice   :Zaljubljen:   koju je Domi prerastao

zbavili smo i uređivanje kod frizera iako smo se već unazad 4 tjedna kad se mamica zadnji put farbala pozdravili s frizerkom koja nam je poželjela svako dobro, nadam se da nećemo dočekati još jedno farbanje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## barbi26

ajde sretna moja draga, da konačno i tvoje čudo vidimo!

premda moram ti priznati prekrasna si mi ovako 2u1!  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi

Sretna   :Kiss:  ... mislimo na vas   :Heart:

----------


## kik@

Mi svako malo provirimo vidjet jel ste jos 2u1 
 :Love:

----------


## andream

*Sretna*, sad mi virkamo da vidimo što se događa kod vas...
Ja svojeg frizera nisam ni dočekala, imala sam dogovor u utorak, a u ponedjeljak sam završila u bolnici...

----------


## kata.klik

> kata.klik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> super  :D  :D ali to mali lupko želi posjetiti svog bracu smješka dok je još u jednom komadu s mamom 
> 
> 
> evo i to smo zbavili i upoznali prekrasnog bracu Domija koji se smije i guguče sve u 16, a ujo i ujna su nas zatrpali brdom prekrasne robice    koju je Domi prerastao
> 
> zbavili smo i uređivanje kod frizera iako smo se već unazad 4 tjedna kad se mamica zadnji put farbala pozdravili s frizerkom koja nam je poželjela svako dobro, nadam se da nećemo dočekati još jedno farbanje


baš nam je bilo drago kaj ste došli...a mi i dalje pakiramo robicu uredno...bit će još paketića  :Smile:  
a kaj se frizera tiče, ja svoju vidjela nakon tri mjeseca...i ogulila me...skoro pa do kraja...jedino kaj nema više farbanja pa sam sad lagano šarena...

----------


## nevena

Sretna, sretno !

----------


## Jelena

Napeto  na ovom topicu  :Kiss:  

Sretno

----------


## sretna35

Evo nas dvoje tj. troje stigosmo s kontrole s Merkura: Vedran Lupko je bio jedina budna bebab na CTG-u pa je doktor bio jako zadovoljan, herčika mu bubnja ko' vurica, moj tlak i dalje super, krvna slika potpuno OK i EKG također dobar


sada sam otvorena 1,5-2 cm, polako odlazi i sluzni čep, trudova još nema, ali situacija je vrlo napeta: slijedeća kontrola u nedjelju ujutro u rađaonici pa onda opet ako ne bude ništa ni u nedjelju onda  u utorak rano ujutro

baš me veseli da mi daju ovoliko vremena i prostora da se situacija sama od sebe pomalo razvija  :D  :D  :D 

joj cure jedva čekam da ga vidim   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za susret  :Heart:

----------


## Jeja2

sretna 35~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ o sretna li si!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## kata.klik

joj šogi sretno....moglo bi to skoro, vrlo skoro...pusa od domija

----------


## Miki76

Joooj Sretna35, bliži se bliži najljepši trenutak!
Želim ti što bezbolniji porod i što ljepši susret s Vedranom Lupkom!

----------


## kik@

Sretna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za susret

----------


## andream

*Sretna*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najskoriji susret s Vedranom, svi jedva čekamo da ga vidimo  :D

----------


## ivica_k

> *Sretna*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najskoriji susret s Vedranom, svi jedva čekamo da ga vidimo  :D


sretna, i ja sam nestrpljiva vidjeti malog Lupka, mogu misliti kako je tebi  :Grin:

----------


## uporna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ draga tu smo uz tebe.   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

*Sretna  *

----------


## tonili

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
I mi jedva čekamo....

----------


## iva_luca

> ....sada sam otvorena 1,5-2 cm, polako odlazi i sluzni čep, trudova još nema, ali situacija je vrlo napeta: slijedeća kontrola u nedjelju ujutro u rađaonici pa onda opet ako ne bude ništa ni u nedjelju onda  u utorak rano ujutro
> 
> baš me veseli da mi daju ovoliko vremena i prostora da se situacija sama od sebe pomalo razvija  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> joj cure jedva čekam da ga vidim


  :Love:  Bliži se i vaš trenutak  
Radujem se lijepom razvoju situacije i nadam se da će tako ostati do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

> joj cure jedva čekam da ga vidim


sretna, znam osjećaj... krasno!   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

*sretna*   :Love:   :Zaljubljen:  
još malo pa će biti u tvom zagrljaju

----------


## mačkulina

i vidjeti ćeš ga, onako malenog, smežuranog, bespomoćnog, savršenog... staviti će ti ga na prsa..a ti ćeš se rasplakati i zahvaliti mu što te je odabrao za svoju mamu....  :Heart:  

još samo malo.. i tipkamo se na temi 0-1  :D 

sjećam se sebe noć prije carskog... tako mi je teško bilo nju pustiti od sebe, tako mi je teško bilo se odvojiti od trbuha... taj trbuh i ona u meni je bilo ipak 9 mjeseci.. svaki dan nanovo ona je bila srce mojg srca, i meni je rastanak jako teško pao.
Jedva sam čekala da ju vidim a bilo mi je žeo što se trudnoća završava...

zaista.. čudesan splet emocija 
 :/ 

sve će biti dobro   :Love:

----------


## nokia

hej draga, ma i mi jedva cekamo Vedrana
pusa   :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

jos malo, samo malo ...

mislimo na tebe   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Cannisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## weather

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori susret sa Lupkom   :Heart:  

Kad god pišeš o Vedranu Lupku sjetim se Bambija i onog simpatičnog zeca Lupka   :Smile:

----------


## barbi26

sretna, SRETNO! uživaj u svakom trenutku!

----------


## MIJA 32

> joj cure jedva čekam da ga vidim


jooj bit će to....ma vidjet ćeš i sama  :Heart:  

sretno  :Love:

----------


## Mimek

nadam se da će ti sutra ujutro doletjeti roda    :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

:Kiss:   Biti će vaš i samo vaš! Vaše središte Svemira!

----------


## BHany

sretno sretna   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35  :Heart:  +tm  :Heart:  +Vedran  :Zaljubljen:  ~~~~~~

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najlepsi susret   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## rozalija

sretna milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naljepši susret sa malim Vedranom lupkom.   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MMK

Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve protekne u najboljem mogućem redu   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

*sretna35* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  da Vedran stigne na moj rockas!

----------


## fjora

sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nokia

sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za školski porod
javi nam se sto prije  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

Čekamo novosti! :D 

I želimo vam da što prije uživate u svom malom blagu!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> *sretna35* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   da Vedran stigne na moj rockas!


draga sretan ti rođendan danas, nek ti bude vesel dan

ja se lagano spremam na pregled, sluzni čep sinoć i jutros lagano curka, ali plodna voda stoji, ne znam hoće li biti danas, ali uskoro hoće, sigurno.......hvala svima....  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

sretna35~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za Vedrana i mamu   :Heart:

----------


## Superman

Stalno virkam da vidim jel se Vedran odlučio za akciju....nek sve bude za 5!   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## frka

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

 :Heart:

----------


## pak

~~~~~~~~~ za najljepsi susret   :Heart:

----------


## kika83

*Sretna35* sretno   :Heart:

----------


## nela.

Sretna~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret u životu

----------


## enya22

*sretna35* i Vedran ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Heart:  
Sretno upoznavanje!   :Kiss: 
I hvala na cestitkama!

----------


## Biene

Sretna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Joooj, ja svako toliko virim da vidim ima li nekih napetih novosti....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

nestrpljivo iščekujem,   :Kiss:   Lupkiću i mami

----------


## sretna35

cure ništa novo, sve je i dalje potpuno OK, danas su mi gledali i plodnu vodu i to nije nešto najugodnije što sam doživjela u životu, ali glavno da je voda OK, stalno imam lagane menstrualne grčeve i mislim da je pitanje dana kada će krenuti, Vedri je glavom uronio vrlo nisko dolje pa se čudom čudi i lupka rukicama, ja se istežem, rastežem, skakućem pentram po stepenicama, no još uvijek jednako otvorena...

hvala vam svima što mislite na nas dvoje, nekako je lakše čekati s vama zajedno   :Love:  

ma mislim da nas tatek svojom energijom zeka, on bi, naime, želio da ima isti rođendan sa sinekom pa vibra za 24. 11. (još kad je čuo i da se dva tjedna prenesena djeca rode u terminu)   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## andream

Sretna, zbog tebe svako malo virkam na forum, kad li će samo prestati to slatko iščekivanje...   :Razz:

----------


## iva_luca

Vedrane mali, tebi se stvarno ne žuri. A zašto i bi? Vani je gripa i vlažno, ima pomalo i magle.... jedino što te svi nestrpljivo očekujemo!
A mama ti je pripremila slatke za papanje, tople ruke za grljenje i puno mekih poljubaca!   :Kiss:   :Love:  
Pa sad, ti odluči kad ćeš nam se pridružiti   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Čekamo s tobom   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretna i Vedrane i tata, veselimo se u naprijed i šaljemo vibrice za što ljepši susret  ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D bit će to sve super!  :Heart:  

A TM potpuno razumijem!   :Grin:  Tako i ja vibram da rodim na svoj imendan  :Grin:  Čisto onako da mi je lakše za pamtiti  :Laughing:

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## Kadauna

evo Sretna, da vam i ja pošaljem  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## H2O

Vidim da je Vedranu  jako fino u maminoj buši.Baš slatko iščekivanje.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za prvi pogled i dodir mame i bebe

Ja sam četiri puta išla na plodnu vodu,znam kako ti je.Ja sam se stalno bojala da ne ozljede malenu.Al znaju oni svoj posao,važno je da  je plodna voda ok.
 :Kiss:

----------


## taMarelica

> Sretna, zbog tebe svako malo virkam na forum, kad li će samo prestati to slatko iščekivanje...


da parafraziram andream:  samo zbog tebe virkam na forum jer mi moj mali ne dopusta drugo ... 

 cekamo vas   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

> Sretna, zbog tebe svako malo virkam na forum, kad li će samo prestati to slatko iščekivanje...


potpisujem u potpunosti

 :Grin:

----------


## kik@

:Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

Vedran će kad odluči
a čini mi se da još nije odlučio  :Smile:  
pridružujem se čekalicama Vedrana

----------


## lilium

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

:Heart:  za mamu i Lupka   :Love:  
Mi strpljivo čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski porod.

----------


## andrejaaa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Draga moja,

očito Vedran uživa u tvojoj buši a kako i ne bi!!! on najbolje zna kad je njegov trenutak, a doček će mu biti veličanstven !!!

velika ti pusa ,sretno i drž se !!!

javi novosti čim prije   :Kiss:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

~~~~~~~~~ za školski porod!   :Love:

----------


## Gabi

Došla sam škicnuti imali li kakvih novosti   :Kiss:  .
 :Heart:

----------


## Alyssa

:Kiss:  za mamu i Lupka   :Heart:  ! Saljem vam vibrice ~~~~~~ i cekam novosti!

----------


## taya

a čekamo i mi novosti   :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

jesi li podučila TM kako će nam javiti novosti  :? 

sretno sutra   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Baš smo nestrpljivi   :Razz:  
Čekamo našeg Vedrana  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Pridružujem se čekalicama... ali ne požurujem..... Uživaj još malo ovako trudna....    :Kiss:

----------


## nokia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ajmo

----------


## Gabi25

sretna još maloooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*drage moje tete i pokoji striček,*

je je, moj je tata dobio instrukcije kako će dati obavijesti na forumu, ali to još neće biti potrebno, naime, eto mene i maice s pregleda kući, danas smo 40+3

sve je za 5 ili b. o. tlak, plodna voda, CTG, mamica još uvijek 1,5 cm otvorena  :/ , dolje je sve mekano i porod bi mogao krenuti svaki čas kaže doc, ali isto tako kaže da mamicu neće inducirati do 41+3, kad ja budem toliko star; nećete vjerovati onda, baš onda je tatin rođendan   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  , a on svim srcem želi da slavimo rođendan zajedno i tako sam ja u procjepu između maminog dođi sine dođi, mamica te čeka spremili smo sve za tebe do tatinog sine hajde da slavimo rođendan zajedno...

u svakom slučaju do izvještaja sa slijedeće kontrole, a to je za 2 dana ostajte u dobru, mašem vam   :Bye:  , a ko ja ipak odlučim krenuti opet ne brinite, mamica je spremna, a tatica je dobio upute za forumsku komunikaciju

srdačno vaš Vedran Lupko

----------


## andream

Vedrane Lupko, baš si pravi tvrdoglavko, ali neka, sreća će biti tim veća jer te toliko svi željno iščekujemo. 
Moja Morana ti šalje puno pusica  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Vedrane, ~~~~~  :Heart:  !

Andream, i tvoja curica ima baš posebno ime!

----------


## MIJA 32

za Vedrana :D

----------


## Dodirko

Vedrane samo ti uživaj i dođi kada budeš spreman za avanturu punu boja okusa i mirisa. Život je lijep!

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## Deja2

:Love:

----------


## Superman

Vedrane, puse ti šalje prijatelj Superman!   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

:Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## kata.klik

a teta bi rekla da je sigurna da će mali Lupko danas doći svojoj mami  :Smile:

----------


## nokia

idemo Veki   :Heart:

----------


## pino

:Heart:

----------


## darcy

Sretna, želim ti što lakši porod i da sve prođe u najboljem stanju. Iščekivanje je slatko, i sama znaš da se nakon dužeg čekanja više raduješ svojem djetetu. Uživaj u svom Vedranu i hvala ti što s nama dijeliš svoje najljepše iskustvo!  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

E, vas dvoje k'o pravi školarci. Uživajte do javljanja sretnog_tm~~~~~~~

----------


## kik@

Ja maloprije greskom otvorila prvu stranicu kad ono vidim hrpa smajlica skakuce pa reko wow kako je  sretna brzo rodila a nije me bilo samo sat vremena da virnem  :Laughing:  

*Sretna*-evo malo za brzi i bezbolan porod*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Lidali

:Heart:  Mami i Vedranu pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što ljepši porod  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za najljepsi susret   :Heart:

----------


## Suncem.m.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
Tata će stvarno dobiti najljepši rođendanski poklon na svijetu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

> a teta bi rekla da je sigurna da će mali Lupko danas doći svojoj mami


koja teta, kad ste je upoznalai, ako si mislila na sebe ili na Mandić obje ste ujnice   :Heart:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

za najljepši susret  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Vedranu,mami i tati...  :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## modesty4

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## kata.klik

ok, ok ujnica...al ne sluša me ovaj nećak nešto cccc....

al neka on sam odluči kad će van pusa i čuvaj te se....

----------


## rikikiki

Još si 2 u 1????  :Grin:  
Vedrane, Vedrane .... požuri malo .... neki su nestrpljivi!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za Vedrana

----------


## BHany

svaki put dođem vidjeti jesam li zakasnila na prozivku za vedranovo rođenje   :Wink:  

ali što smo i mi navalili ... samo ti vedrane uživaj i dođi kad se tebi svidi, može i na tatin roćkas, no ne moraš baš tempirati, s tatom ćeš ionako slaviti roćkas zajedno dok god ga ne budeš krenuo slaviti s frendovima i curama   :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

samo sam došla vidjeti da li je tatin poklon stigao...

bit će čestitanja tati... malo ćemo ti tu ovak ljubiti TM   :Kiss:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Blekonja

i ja sam došla ćirnuti samo, ali vidim još je Vedran kod mame brzo će on, brzo...  :Kiss:  

za skori predivni susret sa svojom bebicom   :Love:

----------


## barbi26

Možda danas?

----------


## mare41

Da li vam je čudno što se sretna još nije javila? Možda ju je Lupkić omeo? :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

prošla još jedna kontrola, bez pomaka, jednako sam otvorena i jednako nemam trudova, Vedri je dobro CTG - uredan, plodna voda uredna - mliječna

čekamo i dalje  :Cekam:   , hvala što ste s nama (dnevno 3-4 puta idem po stepenicama na 3. kat, te šaetam minimalno 3 sata, ne pomaže)

živce u kantice pa na pecanje (nedostaje mi smajlić koji bi simbolizirao ženu na rubu nervnog sloma)

----------


## andream

Sretna, mi ćemo "zaboraviti" već na tebe kako je krenulo, pa ćeš nas tamo negdje krajem ovog mjeseca samo iznenaditi   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

> Sretna, mi ćemo "zaboraviti" već na tebe kako je krenulo, pa ćeš nas tamo negdje krajem ovog mjeseca samo iznenaditi


joj nemojte me zaboraviti, onda ću s ruba živačnog sloma kliznuti u pravi živčani slom

----------


## andy

sretna35,joooooššš malo i mi smo s tobom nestrpljive  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

sama kažeš da je Vedranu dobro
čovjek već sada zna kaj hoće
počnite se navikavati na novog "šefa"  :Laughing:

----------


## Superman

> joj nemojte me zaboraviti, onda ću s ruba živačnog sloma kliznuti u pravi živčani slom


samo ti, draga, čuvaj živčeke, trebat će za kasnije...   :Love:

----------


## MMK

> prošla još jedna kontrola, bez pomaka, jednako sam otvorena i jednako nemam trudova, Vedri je dobro CTG - uredan, plodna voda uredna - mliječna
> 
> čekamo i dalje   , hvala što ste s nama (dnevno 3-4 puta idem po stepenicama na 3. kat, te šaetam minimalno 3 sata, ne pomaže)
> 
> živce u kantice pa na pecanje (nedostaje mi smajlić koji bi simbolizirao ženu na rubu nervnog sloma)


I ja isto virkam da vidim dokle ste   :Love:  

Nekad sam čula da masaža od iznad pete do ispod koljena ( unutrašnje strane- leđne) može da pomogne.

----------


## tiki_a

Lupkaču se sviđa lupkanje pa zeza mamu, a mi nestrpljivo  :Cekam:  da upoznamo Vedrana Lupka. sretna35   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

sretna.. znam da je iščekivanje samo trena :Smile: 
želim ti lagan porod i da ne završiš na drip-u.. da se lijepo otvoriš 8 prstiju i da rodiš  prirodno u par sati  :Smile: 

da li si razgovarala o epiduralnoj? kakav je tvoj stav oko toga?

----------


## Dodirko

Ljudovi... pustite Vedrana da uživa..... Ima vremena....    :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

Dragi Vedrane, ti samo lijepo lupkaj a mi odosmo u Dalmaciju. Ako se odlučiš doći dok smo u skitnji, javi nam se da možemo proslaviti skakanjem u more  :D  :D  :D 
Mamici jedna   :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

sretna neka maleni Lupko još uživa kod mamice, pa tamo mu je sigurno preeedivno  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> Dragi Vedrane, ti samo lijepo lupkaj a mi odosmo u Dalmaciju. Ako se odlučiš doći dok smo u skitnji, javi nam se da možemo proslaviti skakanjem u more  :D  :D  :D 
> Mamici jedna


bome kako je vrijeme divno: sunčano i toplo   :Zaljubljen:  i mamica je došla u napast da jednodnevnim izletom na more (dulje ne može jer smo svaki drugi dan na kontroli   :Grin:  ) skrati čekanje, a skokovima u more možda postigne efekt otvaranja ili pucanja vodenjaka (onda bi fakat nešto morali poduzeti)

*MMK* ovo s masažom mi se jako dopada   :Zaljubljen:  probat ćemo i to mislim da nikako ne može škoditi

----------


## darci

Vedran će doći kad će njemu odgovarati, a nadam se da će ti, kad krene, sve biti brzo kao i meni.

uživaj još malo u svom Lupku u trbuhu  :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

Ma daj opusti se!  :Love:  Kakvo te skakanje u more krajem 11.mjeseca spopalo?  :Laughing:  
Doći će dečko kad on bude htio! Džabe ti sve drugo :D 

Samo se ti nama redovno javljaj! Jer čim vidim da se nisi javila par sati, velim-evo, događa se nešta  :Embarassed:   :Kiss:

----------


## H2O

Ma kakvo jednodnevno putovanje,da se mi brinemo....ne ne ne...
Ja svako malo povirim na forum da vidim je li Vedran stigao,a on još uživa u svojoj mamici.Dječače mali, koliko te ove  tete na forumu spominju sigurno ti se stalno štuca.

 :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

:Laughing:   Ja bum krepala možda bi te TM i poveo na jednodnevni izlet na more ali eto mi ti nedamo.  :Grin:  
Živčeke fakat čuvaj jer ti je to bezvezno gubljenje energije, a energije će ti trebati za malog šefa.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

zna čovjek di je najljepše - kod svoje mamice   :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

ajd ti prestani "siliti" Vedrana 
tolko si ga čekala,pa se strpi još malo  :Grin:  
Vedrane samo si ti uzmi vremena koliko trebaš  :Heart:

----------


## dorica

i mali Nikola ćeka Vedrana da ima društvo za igru 
 :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

> ajd ti prestani "siliti" Vedrana 
> tolko si ga čekala,pa se strpi još malo  
> Vedrane samo si ti uzmi vremena koliko trebaš


zanemari gore napisano
ne želim ječmenac  :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

> MIJA 32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajd ti prestani "siliti" Vedrana 
> tolko si ga čekala,pa se strpi još malo  
> Vedrane samo si ti uzmi vremena koliko trebaš 
> 
> 
> zanemari gore napisano
> ne želim ječmenac


ma ne silim ja dijete; već bih radije rodila pod prirodnim trudovima, nego od dripa skakala po krevetu, a ako ne iskrcam do 41+3 zna se šta slijedi - indukcija, mislim da su i za bebaće puno prihvatljiviji pravi prirodni trudovi

i ne brigaj u mojoj okolini još nitko nije dobio ječmenac, toliko sam sretna i zadovoljna što sam trudna konačno da svima sve opraštam   :Love:

----------


## taMarelica

ajme Sretna, pa  meni je moje iscekivanje poroda (citaj carskog) bilo totalno dosadno u usporedbi s tvojim cekanjem poroda ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Sretna, budi dalje sretna   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

> MIJA 32 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MIJA 32 prvotno napisa
> ...


ma znam sve to  :Love:  
znam da vam želiš najljepši mogući susret
nekako vjerujem da će Vedran sve to izbjeći i krenuti taman na vrijeme  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

danas kontrola i nema pomaka, ali tlak je idealan, kao i otkucaji Vedrijevog srčeka, voda OK tako da sam još jednom sa stvarima otišla kući, kontrola opet u ponedjeljak, ako Vedri ne krene ranije

današnja dežurna doktorica pita kad je bio transfer, ja velim 23. a onda ona kaže onda to nikako nije 41 tjedan, ali valjda i meni računaju od posljednje menstruacije

još sam obavila jednu posjetu u Merkuru, svratila do cura na VV i eto me još uvijek 1 u 2

za to vrijeme tatica obavio pregled autosjedalice i još nerođenom Vedranu priskrbio prvu diplomu i prkrasnu majicu za darak

sve vas ljubimo   :Kiss:   nas dvoje 2 u 1 + naš tatenko

----------


## Superman

Samo vi uživajte još malo 2u1!
A propos tjedana trudnoće, meni su računali datum punkcije kao dan ovulacije, minus 14 dana, i to smo uzeli kao 1. dc....

Puse mami i Vedranu!   :Love:

----------


## kata.klik

samo vi uživajte još malo 2 u 1...

a meni je termin po zadnjoj mengi bio 27, a po punkciji 25...i Domi se rodio 25....

----------


## mikka

eee, sad kad je sjedalica spremna i namjestena, sad Vedran vise i nema sta cekati  :Smile:   :Love: 

(prepoznala sam ti muza na pregledu kad je spomenuo da bebac samo sto nije stigao. a ja u mom autu imam onaj broj mama i beba di je vasa prica  :Heart:  )

----------


## Denny

Vedran je odlučio pričekati mamin rođendan i pokloniti joj najljepši poklon u životu.   :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia

> Vedran je odlučio pričekati mamin rođendan i pokloniti joj najljepši poklon u životu.  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ne mamim, tatin rodjendan!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stigne bas na taj dan
(bas smo postali voajeri zbog ovog foruma)

----------


## sretna35

evo još jedna je kontrola iza nas i evo još jednom nas poslali doma, sve je i nadalje very OK, Vedran je danas toliko skakao  :D   :Bouncing:   :D   :Bouncing:  i lupkao da ga je CTG jedva pratio...,  a bome je i moj trbuh poskakivao kao lud

imamo mali napredak: cervix se još malo skratio i dosta smekšao, ja se otvorila još za 0.5 cm, javljaju se inicijalni trudovi

i još nešto najvažnije tnx to naša iva_luca   :Heart:   koja mi je poslala kalendar IVF trudnoća prema danu oplodnje i transfera *moj termin za porod je 22. - 27. 11.* dakle sve je u najboljem redu

u srijedu nova kontrola i ostajem u bolnici bez obzira na jačinu trudova ukoliko porod ne krene ranije

velika, najveća pusa svim našim navijačima   :Heart:

----------


## MMK

:Kiss:   tebi i Vedranu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tati ispune želje vezane za datum.

----------


## sbonetic

još malo pa je mrvica u tvom naručju!  :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Sve je super, sve je za 5!!!!!    :D   :D  :D  :D 

Vedran, stiže tati za rođendan!    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laky

Vedranu i teni veliki   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Vedranu i tebi veliki

----------


## molu

Sretna za tebe Vedrana i tatu i najlijepši susret  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

ćirim 8)

----------


## marti_sk

ja sam bas nestrpljiva   :Cekam:

----------


## Mimek

naravno da je sve u najboljem redu   :Kiss:  

samo sretno dočekaj svog lupka... kad ga primiš daj mu pusu od teta i stričeka čekalica   :Heart:

----------


## andy

Jupiii,sreći nema kraja.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

*Sretna*, pa ti ćeš ovog tjedna nunati svog Lupkića... a i vrijeme je bilo   :Grin:    :D

----------


## Superman

Ajme.....kad šampanjac pukne.....  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mare41

pusa velika lupkiću, sve tete čekaju i cupkaju  :Kiss:

----------


## Deja2

:Love:

----------


## Biene

:Love:

----------


## vikki

:Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

:Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Love:

----------


## kik@

:Love:

----------


## nokia

iiiii...24.ti!  sretan rođendan tm :D , a hoce li biti i Vedranov?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enya22

:Cekam:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Heart: 
*sretna35* sretan rockas TM-u!

----------


## Ninči

Sretan rođendan! :D 

Samo, Sretna nam se nešta ne javlja! Da nije malac ipak pretekao tatu za jedan dan?  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Ajme napetosti!!!
Je li stigao najslađi paketić?  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Sretan tođendan *TATA!* 
Poklon stiže...   :Zaljubljen:  
 :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## mačkulina

:D

----------


## mačkulina

:D

----------


## Dodirko

Sretan rođendan TATA!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Vedrane i Sretna35    :Heart:

----------


## kik@

SRETAN RODENDAN TATA  :Sing:  

A najljepsi pokloncic stize 
Sretna  :Love:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Tata, sretan rođendan  :D 
A za maleni mirisni poklon milijun vibrica 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Cekam:

----------


## MIJA 32

samo gledam jel Vedran odlučio  :Grin:

----------


## vikki

> samo gledam jel Vedran odlučio


I ja   :Grin:

----------


## amyx

A Sretna se danas ne javlja :?  a inače prva kavu kuha...

----------


## BHany

da, to je znakovito...
bit će da je Vedran ipak odlučio ne čekati do srijede i doći baš za tatin roćkas   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

sretna se ne javlja jer odgovara na masu telefonskih poziva i poruka, naime, kod mene neki slabi grčevi i trudovi + križa rasturaju= nešto se ipak događa

možda dočekamo kavu   :Coffee:   i tortu s taticom i zapjevamo mu happy birthday  :Sing:  , a možda i ne, no i poslije torte još do ponoći stignemo mi obaviti posao

ako ne bi kod Vedrija prošao taj scenario, sutra se javljamo u bolnicu (uptnca nam je v žepu) i ne vraćamo se više u jednom komadu...

hvala svima na čestitkama upućenim našem tatici i na vašoj brizi...bit ćete informirani i mi smo se zajedno s vama veselili svakoj poztivnoj beti napretku trudnoće i dolasku nove bebice

 :Bye:

----------


## andream

Sretna, evo me u isti trenutak na forumu kad si i ti...
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da Veki i tata danas slave skupa rođendan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## mačkulina

sretna od danas/sutra.. ma svejedno kad... ali više ništa neće biti isto .....

i to je ono pravo   :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Vedran je očito mali zafrkant! Sretno sutra, ako ne već i danas!!!

----------


## Dodirko

križa rasturaju   !!!! To je to!!  :Smile: 

 :Trep trep:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Bogme se tata fino privalio. Kad god neko dođe Vedranu na rođendan, bit će neki mali poklončić i za tata   :Grin:  
Ne, tata želim ti da se totalno igubiš u blaženstvu svoje neve uloge, isto kao i mama, da i tebe ponesu krila roditeljstva, da sve izgleda moguće i sjajno! Ono, mami je ovo sve svakako zagarantovano kad je mlatne postporođajni koktel hormona "Mum ih the perfect world".
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Čestitka, drugi put:
No, tata želim ti da se totalno izgubiš u blaženstvu svoje nove uloge, isto kao i mama, da i tebe ponesu krila roditeljstva, da sve izgleda moguće i sjajno!

----------


## iva_luca

Ajme tata, koji poklon!   :Love:

----------


## molu

Sretna i Lupko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skorasnji susret  :Heart:

----------


## laky

:Love:

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D Ma nek je Vedrić nama živ i zdrav!   :Heart:  

Dolazi tati svom kao najljepši rođendanski poklon na svijetu!  :Heart:  Tata će imati hrpu razloga za slavlje sa društvom  :Grin:

----------


## darcy

Želim ti što lakši porod i da ti to bude najljepši dan u životu, i tebi i TM i sretan mu rođendan! Mislim da tvoj Vedran zaslužuje titulu mistera najčekanijeg princa. Kad bi mu sve mi ispekle jednu veeeeliku tortu, ta valjda ne bi stala ni u bolnicu! Ajde sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## frka

Sretna, TM i Vekica   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

Čestitam tati rođendan   :Smile:  , i nadam se da će doista biti dva rođendana isti dan.   :Love:  A ako Vedran odluči tatu i zeznuti, i doći vam sutra... ma, neće se tata ljutiti.   :Grin:  

Sretna, želim ti lijep i brz porod!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Sretna, danas ili sutra si najsretnija  :Smile:  , puno pusa šaljem Lupkiću, i za susret  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zajednicki rodjendan  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kjara

sretno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što bezbolniji i brzi porod i naravno najljepši susret sa sinekom  :Heart:  
tati sretan ročkas (bit će to najljepši poklon koji se može poželjeti)

----------


## tiki_a

dečko i hrabra mama   :Heart:  , tati sretan rođendan   :Teletubbies:  , svima ~~~~~~~~

----------


## nokia

dakle definitivno sutra odlazite pod nadzor lijecnika...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se sto prije javis i sto prije vratite doma  :Bye:   :Cekam:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> dakle definitivno sutra odlazite pod nadzor lijecnika...


Ma ko kaže, mlada je noč   :Grin:

----------


## Arkana10

Za najljepsi susret   :Love:

----------


## lillifee

i mi s nestrpljenjem ocekujemo novosti.
veliki  :Love:  mami i tati i najveci  :Kiss:  malom lupku.

----------


## Biene

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagan porod i najželjeniji dan u životu

----------


## uporna

Tati sretan rođendan i da Vedran do ponoći dođe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

teško da će doći do ponoći jer se ništa posebno ne dešava

eto ispratili goste sutra je radni dan, nećaci u vrtić, mame i tate na posao, a ja u rodilište po svog princa i najvažnijeg muškarca u životu   :Zaljubljen:  

cure od   :Heart:  hvala svima

ja sam najbolje što mogu biti, srce mi je veselo, hrabro i razigrano, oči vlažne, gledam krevetić, posteljinu, benkice, robice i sve kupljeno svome sinu, samo još njega čekamo

----------


## tonili

sretna  :Heart:  sretno!

----------


## modesty4

Sretna, samo malo virkam kakva je situacija! Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Emma Maria

Za veselo upoznavanje   :Love: 
Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Sretno draga!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Sretno!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## andream

*Sretna*, sretno ti sutra, da indukcija sutra brzo prođe (kao meni) i da s tobom skačemo sutra svi od sreće... a i lijep je okrugli datum za rođendan   :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

sretno, sretna nasa!

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andrejaaa

Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## kik@

Sretno  :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

sveta Kata, Vedran na vrata...osim ako ne požuri do ponoći  :Grin:  
sretno sutra!

----------


## Gabi

Sretno!

----------


## runi

Sretnooooooo!  :Heart:

----------


## kata.klik

Šogiju sretan rođendan od nas troje...

a mamici ipak želim da se situacija pokrene sama, da nema indukcije....u svakom slučaju volimo vas i mislimo na vas... javite mi razvoj situacije  :Smile:

----------


## ana-

želimo ti najlijepši susret sa tvojim lupkom od   :Heart:   :Heart:   i da sve dobro pođe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pusa od nas troje   :Kiss:   vama dvoje 

i pošto čemo biti i mi u bolnici iskrene ČESTITKE  tebi i tm.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

> ...a ja u rodilište po svog princa....



Ostajem bez riječi....     :Zaljubljen:  

MIslim na vas i držim fige vam sutra!!!!    :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> a ja u rodilište po svog princa i najvažnijeg muškarca u životu   
> 
> 
> ja sam najbolje što mogu biti, srce mi je veselo, hrabro i razigrano, oči vlažne, gledam krevetić, posteljinu, benkice, robice i sve kupljeno svome sinu, samo još njega čekamo


*
SRETNA SRETNO....... ovo što si napisala je prekrasno. ŽElim ti što bezbolniji porod i što skorašniji susret s Vedranom........ 

Veliki   za tebe i Vedrana i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## BHany

> a ja u rodilište po svog princa i najvažnijeg muškarca u životu   
> 
> 
> ja sam najbolje što mogu biti, srce mi je veselo, hrabro i razigrano, oči vlažne, gledam krevetić, posteljinu, benkice, robice i sve kupljeno svome sinu, samo još njega čekamo


i meni su zbog ovog oči pune suza

sretno vam bilo, a porod...što bliže onom što bi poželila sama...  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

sretna   :Heart:

----------


## nina1

*sretna* sretno danas !   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

svi jedva čekamo *Vedrana*, naravno da su mama i tata najuzbuđeniji  :D

----------


## uporna

Draga sretno i da prođe bez indukcije.  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## lexy

Puno sreće   :Kiss:

----------


## ivananeda

Puno srece zelim , da bude brzo i lako

----------


## rozalija

Sretno draga moja.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Cannisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret  :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Sretno Sretna, opusti se i želim ti da sve prođe što prirodnije, bezbolnije i brže, da nunaš svog najvažnijeg muškarčića! Uživaj i nemoj se zamarati s pisanjem, ovo je tvoj tjedan.   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pato

*Sretna,* želim ti najljepši susret sa vašom srećicom!   :Heart:

----------


## pino

sretno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*sretna* da budeš još sretnija  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## molu

sretno  :Heart:

----------


## frka

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## romanica

*Sretna*sretno  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

prekrasan susret mami i sinu  :Heart:

----------


## kik@

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## andy

Sretna  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  ,tebi i tvom princu  :Heart:  .

----------


## Biene

sretno  :Heart:

----------


## sandra23

jel se netko čuo sa sretnom,ima šta novo...?

----------


## andream

> jel se netko čuo sa sretnom,ima šta novo...?


Ujutro mi se samo javila da je na gelu za otvaranje, da su trudovi laganini i da joj puno snage daju bebice koje čuje. Pretpostavljam da je situacija nepromijenjena.
Sretna, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i bebolinca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mi čekamo  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zisu

Sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i lupka i za čaroban dugoocekivani prvi susret  :Love:

----------


## sandra23

:D  :D

----------


## vikki

Sretn ~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  !

----------


## jadro

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## darci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

još samo malo   :Love:

----------


## amyx

Ima li novosti ???  :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Samo hrabro Sretna, nije strasan taj gel da se prodisati ali je drip zeznut, nek ti je sa srećom i da brzo prodje!!!!!

----------


## Ninči

Kata.klik i Andream, nemojte nas sad iznevjeriti! Čekamo novosti ko ozebli sunce! :D

----------


## andream

Evo čula sam se upravo s našom *Sretnom*, i nakon dva gela nema bitnijih pomaka... Trudići su neki lagani tu, ali nije to to. Doktori za sada ne govore puno, pa se čeka dalji razvoj situacije...
Malenom je očito jaaaako lijepo u maminoj bušici, ali mi ćemo ipak zavibrati da konačno ugleda svoju mamicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enya22

I mi mislimo na *sretnu35* i Vedrana!   :Love:  I vibramo za skori predivni susret.

----------


## fjora

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vibriramo da sve super prođe

----------


## Lidali

:Heart:  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## kik@

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret

----------


## tonili

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Biene

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## gugi32

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

go Vedrane, go...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## dani82

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

Vedrane samo naprijed prema svjetlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Smile:

----------


## kata.klik

zadnja poruka od sretne u 21:08 ... *"Trudovi oko 50, ali se slabo otvaram. Izgleda da još nije moj dan."*

Ajmo još jednom hrpu pozitivnih misli i vibrica za Vedrana i mamicu 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nokia

> zadnja poruka od sretne u 21:08 ... *"Trudovi oko 50, ali se slabo otvaram. Izgleda da još nije moj dan."*
> 
> Ajmo još jednom hrpu pozitivnih misli i vibrica za Vedrana i mamicu 
>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x

----------


## Ninči

Meni je tako žao što je forsiraju na silu  :Sad:  Nisam čula od Sretne da postoje neki razlozi za indukciju...znaš li ti možda, Kato, što su joj rekli, zašto induciraju porod? Nadam se samo da se neće puno napatiti  :Sad:

----------


## mikka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

da sve prode za 5  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

jao ja mislila da je već rodila, pa to traje već dugo?
zar nije Sretna pisala da je njoj po IVF kalendaru termin 27.11!   :/ 

joj da to što prije prođe i da s ešto manje napate.

bit ću budna do ponoć, nadam se da će do tad rodit jer neću moć zaspat!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe u redu.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i još do neba za što ljepši susret!

----------


## andream

I meni je rekla da su trudovi bili oko 50 i da ih baš osjeća, dakle nisu baš niti tako bezbolni... S indukcijom je na žalost tako, i mene su planirali ostaviti do sljedećeg dana ali je jedan gel učinio svoje to popodne. 
Ja vibram za našu sretnu da se završi onako kako je najbolje za bebača i nju *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## kata.klik

a ne znam zašto forsiraju, vjerovatno zato što računaju termin po ZM, a ne po IVF-u...ma ja se samo nadam da će sve uskoro proći i da će imati svog malog princa do jutra u rukama...

volimo te i mislimo na tebe

----------


## frka

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

fakat je bezveze što forsiraju
nadam se da ih ipak neće puno namučiti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

> a ne znam zašto forsiraju, vjerovatno zato što računaju termin po ZM, a ne po IVF-u...


Pa da, ali nije to razlog za forsiranje  :Sad:  Andream, jel to po defaultu rade indukciju ako je dijete začeto potpomognutom oplodnjom? 

Baš mi je strašno čitati koliko ovo već dugo traje...tim više što i ja planiram ići u Merkur za koji dan, a na prošlom sam porodu tamo prošla sve čari umjetnog poroda  :Sad:  

Nadam se samo da će sve biti u redu i da će što prije držati svoje  zlato na rukama!  :Heart:   :Love:  To na kraju krajeva i je najbitnije!  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

eto ulogirala sejoš jednom prije spavanja da vidim novosti... 
~~~~~~~~~~ da  ujutro osvanu najljepše vijesti!

----------


## mare41

Mami i Lupkiću šaljem   :Kiss:   i nestrpljivo očekujem jutarnje vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

*Sretna* nadam se da ćeš ubrzo držati svog Vedrana u rukama   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BHany

Evo malo jutarnjih vibrica da se već maze ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
Da se maze i cike!!!

----------


## nirvana

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je mali Vedran već u sigurnim rukama svoje mame

----------


## Biene

cekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## bublica3

~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kikica1

Virkala sam jucer cijeli dan, virkam jutros... pa sta se jos nista ne zna? Nije valjda da ta indukcija jos traje?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su se vec upoznali i da se naveliko maze   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 hajde Vedrane cekamo te   :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je Vedran u maminom zagrljaju!   :Love:

----------


## sandra23

čekamo...  :Cekam:   :Raspa:

----------


## kata.klik

Jos su u komadu!! Gel bas ne djeluje. Nocas je spavala, a ako porod ne krene do sutra ide na CR.

----------


## a72

kata.klik, samo nas obavjestavaj ,  :Kiss:  

pozdravi ih puno od svih nas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba da sve prodje dobro   :Heart:

----------


## Superman

za Vedrana i sretnu mamu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> kata.klik, samo nas obavjestavaj ,  
> 
> pozdravi ih puno od svih nas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba da sve prodje dobro


x

----------


## andream

> Andream, jel to po defaultu rade indukciju ako je dijete začeto potpomognutom oplodnjom?


Naravno da ne, to ovisi isključivo o drugim faktorima (kod mene su započeli indukciju jer sam već bila otvorena jedan prst, tlak je bio više manje Ok to jutro, bebica lijepo spuštena itd.). Iako su kod mene neki dr-i pretpostavljali da će završiti carskim rezom, to se nije dogodilo. 
Sretna kaže da je i njen dr D zagovarao prirodni porod još na kontrolama, a i jučer se očekivalo da će ne nešto dogoditi... No kako god, vibrajmo da završi na najoptimalniji i najbolji način za oboje.*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebu i mamu ~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## darcy

Mislim da je to tako u Zg, nažalost. Možda bi mi mogle nešto poduzeti da se i tu višepažnje posveti prirodnom porodu, porodu u kadi, na stolčiću...i da se malo više slobode da rodilji i bebi da odlučuju o sebi.
Na jednom forumu sam vidjela kako je par čekao bebu i htjeli su potrefiti baš određenog doktora, pa su pričali bebi dan prije kako bi oni htjeli da im dođe, da ju oni čekaju i stvarno se ostvarilo!  :Smile:  Možda da i Sretna malo porazgovara s Vedranom, mislim da se pokuša dogovoriti s njim?

----------


## Mimek

sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sve će biti dobro   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za SRETAN porod ~~~~~~~~ za mamu i malog Vedrana ~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## Irchi

Uh, da se mama što manje muči i da nam Vedran stigne što prije!
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## molu

Sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brz susret

----------


## MIJA 32

nije mi jasno zakaj računaju termin po zadnjoj mengi
moja ginekologica je uvijek računala po transferu

kako god :/ 

žao mi je što forsiraju,iako je (koliko sam shvatila) sve u redu 

nadam se da će sve proći što bolje za sretnu i lupka  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Uf, to forsiranje poroda me strašno ljuti   :Evil or Very Mad:  Kao i računanje termina po ZM ... 
Nadam se da su mama i Vedran dobro i da će se uskoro vidjeti   :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Za *Sretnu35 i Vedrana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i što brži i bezbolniji susret!

----------


## BHany

veli sretna da sada ništa ne forsiraju - danas je odmor - sutra slijedi nastavak (ako se Vedrić ipak ne predomisli ranije pa krene mami svojoj spontano - čemu se od srca nadam   :Heart:  )

----------


## darcy

Super, nek im daju šansu da Vedran dođe kad on bude spreman. Pusa i njemu i Sretnoj i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   da se otvori i da sve bude što prirodnije, spontanije i lakše, da joj to bude najljepši događaj u životu.  :Love:

----------


## molu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje ok

----------


## Suncem.m.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## romanica

Za *Sretnu35*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve budeOK  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Za *Sretnu35*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve budeOK


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

Andream, drago mi je da si izbjegla carski rez!  :Love:  Ni kod tebe nisu trebali forsirati, ali očito nema po tom pitanju poboljšanja u našim rodilištima!  :Sad:  




> Uf, to forsiranje poroda me strašno ljuti   Kao i računanje termina po ZM ... 
> Nadam se da su mama i Vedran dobro i da će se uskoro vidjeti


I mene! I žao mi je svih žena i bebi koje to moraju prolaziti.




> veli sretna da sada ništa ne forsiraju - danas je odmor - sutra slijedi nastavak (ako se Vedrić ipak ne predomisli ranije pa krene mami svojoj spontano - čemu se od srca nadam   )


Hajde, hvala Bogu da su odustali za sada! I ja im od srca želim da Vedrić dođe spontano i bez puno muke!  :Heart:  A o carskom rezu ne želim ni pomišljati!  :Sad:

----------


## MIJA 32

za lupka i mamu  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

> za lupka i mamu


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Za *Sretnu35 i Vedrana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## andy

Ima li novosti o našoj Sretnoj i njenom lupkiću?  :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

> Andream, drago mi je da si izbjegla carski rez!  Ni kod tebe nisu trebali forsirati, ali očito nema po tom pitanju poboljšanja u našim rodilištima!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iva_luca prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


*Ninči*,nemoj baš tako, nekada je i carski opravdan, bitno da mama i beba budu dobro.

Ja sam nakon 20-ak sati trudova, pokušaja vaginalnog poroda, završila na CR (zar ne bi bilo bolje da je to bilo par sati prije a ne 21 sat  :? ),a htjela sam potpuno pirodni porod ali fakat nije išlo,neću ići sad u detalje jer nisu bitni,al je bitno da naš Vedran dođe živ i zdrav svojoj majci i svome taji koji su ga tako dugo čekali i da se naša *sretna* što manje namuči kad već toliko traje.

Sretno draga, ti to možeš i sve će biti 5, hrabra majko! jedva čekamo svi zajedno s tobom da ti Vedran dođe u zagrljaj!!!

ne mogu dočekati lijepe novosti!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

sretna35 i Vedrane~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andrejaaa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretnu i Vedrana   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Andream, drago mi je da si izbjegla carski rez!  Ni kod tebe nisu trebali forsirati, ali očito nema po tom pitanju poboljšanja u našim rodilištima!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne govorim o carskom rezu općenito, nego o carskom rezu u ovom slučaju. Jer ako ovdje dođe do CR-a, doći će iz razloga jer forsiraju, a ne iz nekog drugog opravdanog razloga.

Kako nam je Sretna? Ima li kakvih novosti?  :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Andream, drago mi je da si izbjegla carski rez!  Ni kod tebe nisu trebali forsirati, ali očito nema po tom pitanju poboljšanja u našim rodilištima!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne govorim o carskom rezu općenito, nego o carskom rezu u ovom slučaju. Jer ako ovdje dođe do CR-a, doći će iz razloga jer forsiraju, a ne iz nekog drugog opravdanog razloga.

Kako nam je Sretna? Ima li kakvih novosti?  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mamu i sineka   :Heart:

----------


## darci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori susret s Lupkom   :Heart:

----------


## kata.klik

poslala mi je poruku oko sedam navečer...i dalje se ništa ne događa...ali ako sam dobro svatila ne drilaju je sa gelom dripom i ostalim, nego se čeka hoće li se početi otvarati i krenuti porod prirodno...ako se ništa do sutra ne desi ide na carski rez...

to je sve što znam, jedino mi je žao što nemože muž biti s njom jer valjda zbog gripe i ostalog su posjete zabranjene, pa su bili vrlo kratko zajedno...

još jednom pusa i mislimo na Vas... 

go, Veki go go go

----------


## ivica_k

go Veki, go, go, go! :D

----------


## ina33

> go Veki, go, go, go! :D


x! I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

A i još jedan predivan avatar večeras ugledah novi, ajme šta je predivna beba Charlie   :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D hajde Vedrić, samo hrabro!  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Andream, drago mi je da si izbjegla carski rez!  Ni kod tebe nisu trebali forsirati, ali očito nema po tom pitanju poboljšanja u našim rodilištima!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja sam odmah isla na CR i bolje je tako.samo neka nam Lupko stigne ziv i zdrav nebitno kojim putem   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> A i još jedan predivan avatar večeras ugledah novi, ajme šta je predivna beba Charlie   !


...a da ti nisi ovo napisala ne bi ni skužila. Charlie   :Zaljubljen:   prekrasna je   :Heart:   :Love:  

Sretna, Vedrane  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

Iako je i meni žao što tata ne može biti sa njima ipak mi je drago da su poduzeli mjere da se zaštite bebe, rodilje i trudnice.

----------


## taMarelica

Dosla sam virnut ima li sto novo .... A jos ste uvijek 2 u 1....    :Wink:   8) 

Sretna, mislim na vas dvoje  i da sve prode najbolje za tebe i Vekija !   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

> A i još jedan predivan avatar večeras ugledah novi, ajme šta je predivna beba Charlie   !


  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

Go go gog Vedrane! Kako je krenulo, dobit ćeš i svoju navijačku skupinu.  8)

----------


## uporna

Idemo maleni. Poslala sam joj poruku ali nisam dobila odgovor pa je očiglendo nega akcija. Drži se draga i Vedrane danas je tvoj dan  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## uporna

Evo javila se puko vodenjak u 4.40 i ima trudove.~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sbonetic

za što bezbolniji porod~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

ajmo navijači...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ lupkiću i sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas danas   :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> za što bezbolniji porod~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x i najljepši susret sa Vedranom   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lupkića i najsretniju  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu dragu, preslatku SRETNU za njen naljepši susret sa malim Vedranom Lupkom.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## runi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za najljepši susret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Superman

*sretna* i Vedrane, vaši najvatreniji navijači vibraju i danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## andream

Čekat ćemo svi skupa ovaj predivan dan i predivnu vijest ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Go Vedo go  :D  ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Go Sretna  go  :D  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

evo, Vedran se čini i izmamio Sunce   :Love:  na dan svog rođenja...


Sretna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*GO VEKI GOOOO!!!!!!*   :Heart:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Love:  

sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe dobro!

----------


## Jelena

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## molu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## slavonka2

Ima li što novo?  :Grin:  

Mene nema 2 dana a toliko novosti....a da ja opet odem možda bude još više bebica i trudnih mama...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  


Sretna i Veki...za najljepši susret na svijetu...MM drži se...čekanje nije lako...

----------


## MIJA 32

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za mamu i sina  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Javila mi je *sretna* da je naepiduralnoj, zadnji pregled otvorenost šest.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodni porod koji je malo oklijevao ali se izgleda ipak pokrenuo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ još malo i skakat ćemo cijeli dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Ja mislila da je *Mija32* došla zaključati i preseliti nas na  čestitanje!   :Laughing:  
*Vedrane i sretna mamice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

otvorenost 6 prstiju + epi - ma vedran samo što nije došao  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo što nije  :D  :D  :D

----------


## enya22

:D  :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## andy

Sretna i Vedri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

čekamo svi  :D

----------


## mare41

čekamo ~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

:Saint:   čekamo te...  :Heart:

----------


## nokia

čekamoooo :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zisu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 i čekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marti_sk

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Shanti

Sretna   :Kiss:  , Vedrane...   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Joss

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## pino

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ana-

i mi vas čekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~ još malo Vedrane   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nevena

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kik@

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## dorica

Vedrane čekamo te da se poigramo s tobom .....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## darcy

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## kata.klik

:D  :D rodio se Vedran :D  :D  , mama i bebač su dobro...rodila je carskim rezom... :D  :D   :D  :D

----------


## BHany

taman sam se pitala hoću li dočekati sretnu vijest prije nego krenem na put ... i dočekala  :D  :D  :D
... i mogu čestitati i proveseliti se  :D  :D  :D 
...i u miru otputovati   :Smile:  

dragi naš dječače, dobro nam došao   :Heart:  
draga majko, uživaj u svome čudu i brzo se oporavi   :Love:

----------


## pirica

> :D  :D rodio se Vedran :D  :D  , mama i bebač su dobro...rodila je carskim rezom... :D  :D   :D  :D


 :D  :D  :D čestitamo

----------


## kik@

ČESTITAM :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## necija mama

:D  :D  :D  :D čestitam :D  :D  :D  :D   :Joggler:  
 :Dancing Fever:   :Klap:

----------


## Dodirko

*ČESTITAM!!!!*    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :Sing:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

:D  :D  :D 
Čestitam! 
Vedrane dobro nam došao!  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

:D  :D  :D  :D *dobrodošao Vedrane*  :D  :D  :D  :D 

sretna   :Kiss:

----------


## jadro

:D  :D

----------


## uporna

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  dobrodošla u krug mama  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
Vedrane našokon si sa nama  :Zaljubljen:  
Tati čestitke od   :Heart:   Popij jednu i u moje ime  :Love:

----------


## Biene

Čestitam :D , Vedrane dobro došao :D , mama brzo se oporavi  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

> našokon


na*p*okon

Borna mi je na  rukama   :Embarassed:

----------


## mikka

:D :D

cestitam od   :Heart:  !!

nadam se da ce uz Vedrana oporavak biti brz i lak  :Love:

----------


## molu

Dobro nam dosao Vedrane!  :D  :D  :D 

Mami, tati i malom Lupku cestitke!   :Kiss:   :D  :D  :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Klap:   :Yes:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

:D 
Veki je stigao! Čestitam roditeljima  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D Dobro nam došao VEDRANE,mami i tati iskrene čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## darcy

Čestitam i želim Sretnoj da se što prije oporavi i neka uživa u svom sinu! Čestitam i tati od sveg srca! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Denny

Bravo Veki! Bravo mama!  :D  :D 
*Dobro nam došao, mali naš, dugo čekani Lupko!*  :D  :D 
Grlim vas i šaljem milijun vibrica za najljepši prvi susret!   :Heart:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~ :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

A naravno, čestitke i dragom tati!!!  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ana-

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ČESTITKE MAMI I TATI A VEDRANU PUNO   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

mami brz oporavak i najljepše trenutke sa svojim Lupkičem  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## enya22

*sretna35* i *sretni tata* cestitam od srca!  :D  :D  :D 
*Vedrane* dobrodosao!   :Heart:   :Love:  Sad su nam i djeca generacija, sretni krug podudarnosti se zatvorio na najljepsi moguci nacin.

----------


## marti_sk

*Dosao je Vedran :D  :D  :D *  
*dragi djecace, dobro nam dosao *  
*mama sretna, tata cestitam vam*   :Heart:

----------


## amel

Iskrene čestitke hrabroj mami, tati i malome Vedranu  :Kiss:

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D  :D dobrodošao Vedrane :D  :D  :D 

mami i tati čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D Čestitke mami i tati na malom borcu!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   Želimo vam da beskrajno uživate jedni u drugima sad kad ste napokon zajedno!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Mimek

sad bu puknul još jedan šamanjac......

čestike tati i mami, mami brzi oporavak, a Veranu dobrodošlica   :Love:

----------


## andream

Tek sad i ja vidim presretnu vijest jer me moj vražićak do sada gnjavio - SRETNA, ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## laky

Vedrane dobrodosao mami i tati čESTITAMO  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## modesty4

Čestitam!!! :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## nevena

čestitam  :D  :D  :D 
Vedrane dobrodošao na ovaj svijet  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Cestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

E pa napokon!
Dva dana tu visim i čekam vijesti.

A sad dok ja napravih muffine Vedran se rodio, e pa sad će se ti muffini zvati po njemu.
I samo da znate da su Vedranovi muffini jako čokoladni i slatki!


Od srca čestitam mami i tati! :D  :D

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Jupiiiiiiiii! Čestitke i od nas!  :D  :D  :D   :Preskace uze:   :Sing:   :Klap:   :Joggler:

----------


## slavonka2

Čestitke od   :Heart:  dragoj mami i tati na malom   :Saint:  


Dobrodošao VEDRANE i skaćemo svi skupa  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## thaia28

čestitam sretnoj mami i tati i malenom Vedranu topla dobrodošlica  :D  :D

----------


## geta

Cestitke od   :Heart:  
Uzivajte  :D  :D  :D   :Sing:

----------


## Shanti

Draga Sretna, čestitam od srca!!!  :D  :D  :D 

Vedrane, dobro nam došao!   :Zaljubljen:  

I čestitke Sretnom Vedranovom tati!  :D

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Iskrene čestitke od   :Heart:   našoj dragoj prekrasnoj SRETNOJ i njenom mužu a malom Vedranu velika dobrodošlica i puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za sve njih i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se sretna što prije oporavi.

----------


## mačkulina

Najiskrenije čestitke od nas mami sretnoj i tati, a maleckom Vedranu želimo dobrodošlicu na ovaj svijet  :Smile:   :Love:   :Smile:  

SRETAN ROĐENDAN VEDRANE  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andy

Č :D E :D S :D T :D I :DT :D  A :D M :D .
Dobro došao nam Vedrane,mamici neka se odmori,a tati čestitke još jednom.  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Bravooooo Veki, čestitke mami i tati !!!!!! :D  :D  :D 

Draga, ne brini brzo ćeš se oporavit i jedva čekam naše zajedničke šetnje po kvartu.

a sad uživajte u svom zlatuuu!!!!!

----------


## orline

:D  :D  :D 
*Dobro nam dosao, Vedrane. Cestitke sretnim roditeljima*

----------


## Gabi25

čestitke mami i tati :D  :D  :D  :D 
*Vedrane* dobro nam došao :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

Ovdje veseli tata. Valjda sam pogodio po zeninim instrukcijama odgovoriti na pravoj temi. 
Dakle stigao je Vedran. 4600 g 53 cm carskim rezom. Mama i Veki (iako sam vec mislio da mu promjenimo ime u Njegoš) su dobro. 
Toliko za ovaj put.
Zahvaljujem svima na dobrim zeljama i stalnom vibranju!

----------


## Kadauna

*Dragi Vedrane, welcome to this awesome world, draga mamice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se što prije oporaviš i čestitam* ovim putem kao i TATI koji je sve dobro napravio jer mu mogu čitati post   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

cestitam sretnoj mami, veselom tati a dragom nasem vedranu zelim puno srece, zdravlja i veselja!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tiki_a

Oooooooo, veseli tata  :D , bravo sretna35, bravo Vedrane, bravo tata, ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vikki

Čestitam!!!! Dobrodošao, Vedrane!!!

 :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:  

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Alyssa

Cestitke sretnoj mami i veselom tati  :D  :D  :D , uzivajte u malom smotuljku! Dobrodosao nam mali Lupko   :Heart:  !

----------


## mare41

Evo sad prava   :Kiss:  Lupkiću, nadam se za koje vrijeme i in live  :Heart:  ,  :D  :D  :D , sretnom tati i mami čestitke od   :Heart:  , tata, jedva čekamo fotkice  :Smile:

----------


## pino

Velike cestitke velikom Vedranu i sretnima35!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## gugi32

DOBRODOŠAO LUPKO!!!

Čestitke sretnoj mami i sretnom tati!   :Heart:  

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:

----------


## Tibi

Dobrodošao na svijet dragi naš Vedrane  :D  :D  :D   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:  
dragoj sretnoj brzi oporavak želim.
Čestitke od srca mami i tati   :Heart:

----------


## weather

Mama i tata  ČESTITAM  od   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D 

Dobro nam došao Vedrane!   :Joggler:   :Klap:

----------


## sbonetic

Čestitke mami i tati, i pusa malom Vedranu!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kika83

Čestitke mami i tati  :D  :D   :D   :D 
Vedrane dobro nam došao  :D   :D   :D   :D

----------


## Marchie37

Čestitam mami, tati i njihovom malom frajeru! Koja velika beba! Bravo!  :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Sing:

----------


## Ninči

WOW pravi momčina!!! :D    :Heart:  

Čestitke još jednom od srca!  :Love:  I da što prije uživate svi zajedno kod kuće!  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Čestitke i veselom tati na malom princu ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ovo je bilo brzo, i slikovni prilog je ovdje, predivnoooooo, sinek je već prava momčina  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

Evo Vedrana u avataru. 
Uspio sam ga vidjeti na 30 sec. Jako se plakao tako da nisam vidio boju ociju. Sretna Vas sve pozdravlja i zahvaljuje na podrsci.

Dalje ce informacije pisati mama!

Pozdrav!

----------


## Cannisa

Čestitam ponosnim roditeljima :D  :D  :D A Vedranu želim dobrodošlicu  :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Vedrane, dobrodosao!!! Roditeljima cestitke na dugoocekivanom malisanu a mami posebno zelim sto brzi oporavak!

----------


## tata kuhar

Kao prvo naš mali *Nikola* pozdravlja i čestita malom *Vedranu* na rođenju!
E a sad *sretna 35* tebi i tvom suprugu čestitamo mali Nikola, dorica i ja na
rođenju Vašeg malog predivnog princa i budite pre*sretni* roditelji jer napokon se rodio dugoočekivani divni dječak!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

*SRETNO*
*V**E**D**R**A**N**E**!*

----------


## mare41

Veseli tata, vedran je presladak, samo nek se glasa  :Zaljubljen:   :D

----------


## coolerica

dobro nam došao veliki dječače..  :Love:  
nazdravljamo ti mm i ja malom Karlovačkom!

----------


## Bebel

MAMA i TATA  :D  :D čestitam

Vedrane, dobro nam došao  :Kiss:

----------


## nina09

čestitke mami i tati :D  :D  :D  :D 
Vedranu  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

Čestitam!  :D

----------


## tomita

Čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## nirvana

čestitke ponosnim roditeljima  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Šiškica

čestitam  :D  :D

----------


## Emma Maria

:D  iskrene čestitke mami i tati !
Dobro došao Vedrane !

----------


## andy

Aime,još jednom čestitke cijeloj obitelji. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Miki76

Čestitke mami i tati, a Vedranu velika   :Kiss:  !

----------


## sandra23

čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## tonili

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

Čestitam mami i tati i velika dobrodošlica dugo očekivanom Vedranu   :Heart:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Suncem.m.

Bravooooooo! Čestitke od srca  :D  :D  :D  
Dobro nam došao maleni care  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Čestitam veselom tati i sretnoj mami.  :D  :D  :D 
Vedrane, dobro nam došao   :Kiss:  .

----------


## iva_luca

Iskreno čestitam *sretnoj mami i sretnom tati* a malom dječaku želim puuuuno mlijeka u maminim slatkim i najmanje dvoje tople nježne ruku da ga nose, grle i ljuljaju   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## darci

prekrasne vijesti! :D  :D  :D  :D 

čestitam mami i tati i malom Vedranu    :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Naj naj naj srdačnije čestike Sretnoj obitelji.
Vedrane, dušo sretan ti rođendan!

PS Naravno da je plakao, pa upravo su ga deložirali iz najbolje gajbe koju je ikad imao   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

Dragi Vedrane, dobrodošao! :D 

Iskrene čestitke mami i tati!  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*ČESTITAM !!!*      :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nokia

ajoooj, super slika, čestitke sretnoj obitelji :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tisa

čestitam !!!!!!!!!  :Joggler:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## taya

Dobrodošao Vedrane!  :D  :D  Čestitke mami i tati!  :Kiss:

----------


## Superman

Dobro nam došao, *Vedrane*!  :D   :Sing:   :Bouncing:  Čestitke sretnoj obitelji! Uživajte!   :Heart:

----------


## draga

> Dobro nam došao, *Vedrane*!  :D    Čestitke sretnoj obitelji! Uživajte!


 :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Sretni mama i tata, vaš sin je pravi komad  :Zaljubljen:  , uživajte

----------


## pak

ČESTITAM!   :Klap:

----------


## lillifee

cestitke od   :Heart:  !

----------


## MIJA 32

dobro nam došao Vedrane :D 
mama i tata čestitke do neba  :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

Slatkis mali!   :Heart:   :Love:  
 :Kiss:  cijeloj sretnoj obitelji!

----------


## šniki

*ČESTITAM*  :Teletubbies:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:  

Dobro nam došao mali Vedrane  :Kiss:

----------


## Mimek

ja bi rekla dobro nam došao veeeliki Vedrane jel' to je stvarno prekrasna težina.    :Dancing Fever:  

sretna za brz oporavak, a tati da što prije na malo duže vidi sina.   :Love:

----------


## Ameli

mami i tati pravim Sretnicima čestitke od   :Heart:  na velikom dečku a Vedranu želim duuug i bezbrižan život u obitelji Sretnih  :D

----------


## MIJA 32

ihaj koji frajer  :Heart:

----------


## bony

uh baš sam se rascmoljila,od srece naravno.

ČESTITAM MAMI I TATI NA PREKRASNOM SINEKU   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nina1

čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## aleksandraj

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D za sretnu obitelj

----------


## ivananeda

Cestitam mami i tati   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, presretni roditelji, Vedrane, dobro došao, dječače dragi   :Zaljubljen:   :D !!!

----------


## Jelena

čestitam!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## fjora

draga sretna, tebi i mužu čestitam na prinovi, a Vedranu puno pusa  :D  :D

----------


## Lambi

čestita mami  i tati na sineku  :D ,Vedrane dobro nam došao  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

Slatkiš mali  :Heart:  
Čestitke sretnoj obitelji :D

----------


## rikikiki

Dobro nam došao mali Lupko    :Sing:   :Kiss:  
Mama i tata, čestitam vam!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## barbi26

E sad je  Sretna uistinu SRETNA! 
Čestitam roditeljima!

Vedrane Lupko lijepo ti bilo od sad nadalje! 
Uživajte svo troje!

----------


## tikica_69

sretna, cestitam od srca i tebi i TM  :D  :D  :D 
Vedrane Lupko, dobro nam dosao   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taMarelica

prekrasno !!! cestitam draga Sretna, ljubi svoje malo zlato  :Love:   :Love:  . 

naravno da ja   :Crying or Very sad:   - *ali od srece* 


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

cestitam od   :Heart:  
SRETNIM roditeljima 
jupiiiiiii, jupiiiiii  :D  :D  :D 
brz oporavak želim   :Kiss:   :Love:  !!!!

----------


## runi

Čestitam sretnoj obitelji!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D   :Sing:   :Sing:

----------


## zisu

Sretna iskrene čestitke tebi i TM na velikooom momcicu, a nasem Lupkicu velika dobrodoslica  :Kiss:

----------


## Lidali

:D  Čestitke mami i tati i veeeeeeeelika dobrodošlica Vedranu!  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Joss

Čestitam!!! :D  :D   :Sing:

----------


## Nene2

Čestitke od srca!!!  :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Prekrasan je! Čestitam još jednom!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ninči

Cure, kad nam Presretna i Vedran izlaze iz bolnice?  :Heart:  Jeste li se čule sa Sretnom i kako se oporavlja od CR?  :Love:

----------


## a72

Dragi roditelji, cestitam vam  od srca ,i da uvijek budete svo troje *Sretni*  :D  i da mozda dobijete i pojacanje   :Wink:

----------


## dani82

Sretna čestitam tebi i tvom suprugu!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## romanica

čestitke mami i tati,a malom Vedranu sve želje na ovom svijetu :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## frka

cestitke mami i tati i   :Kiss:   Vedranu!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

Čestitam! :D

----------


## Fidji

Čestitam od srca!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Kako divan avatar...  :D   :Zaljubljen:  

Draga Sretna...   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## oriel

Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## nokia

pa, da, stvarno bi mogla promijeniti nick u *'Presretna'*  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Charlie

Čestitam presretnim roditeljima na velikom malom dječačiću!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Biene

:Laughing:  ja i dalje stalno virkam, naviknula nas Sretna na detaljna i česta izvješća , nadam se da se super oporavlja i da će familija brzo biti na okupu
 :Kiss:  Vedranu

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:  Cestitam!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

Evo opet sretni tata ovdje.

Prvo zahvaljujem svima na cestitkama i dobrim zeljama,a drugo Vedran i mama su stigli doma  :D 

Veseli,zdravi i debeli.

Iduce javljanje je od mame.

----------


## Ninči

Ajme, sreće! :D  :D  :D 

Jedva čekam da nam se i mama javi sa svojim dojmovima!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

:D

----------


## BHany

:D dobro došli kući   :Love:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## kik@

:D  :D  :D 

dobro dosli kuci  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Dobro dosli kuci!  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Bravo mališavci!   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

:D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

konačno svi na broju u svom toplom domu :D

----------


## Shanti

> Evo opet sretni tata ovdje.
> 
> Prvo zahvaljujem svima na cestitkama i dobrim zeljama,a drugo Vedran i mama su stigli doma  :D 
> 
> Veseli,zdravi i debeli.
> 
> Iduce javljanje je od mame.


Sretni tata, čestitam!  :D 
I molim te, proslijedi veeeliku pusu sretnoj mami   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

dobrodošli doma :D  :D i   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

Obitelj Sretnih na okupu doma  :Klap:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## magi7

evo i od mene čestitke!!!!!!!

Vedran je presladak  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## andy

Dobro došli doma :D  :D ,  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

*Sretna*, jedva čekamo priču i nadamo se da ćeš je što prije napisati... Samo vi papajte i spavate   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

Drage moje,

ove su se stranice nekako nagomilale i još ih nisam pročitala jer je moj dragi čvrsto odlučio da mi neće srce slomiti u bolnici vašim nježnim porukama, buduć i je tamo mjesta jedva bilo za nas i bebe, i uloške, laptop i stvarno bio suvišak.

Prije svega hvala što ste čitavo vrijeme bile uz mene, čitavim putem od postupaka do trudnoće i poroda vaša podrška je neprocjenjiva   :Heart:  .

Moj veliki dečko je veliki dobri Vedri dečko Vedran: jako velika i zrela beba. Noćas smo svi, baš svi spavala od 1.30 do 5.50; ni sama to ne mogu vjerovati. Dečko papa, kaka i spava, baš kako i treba. Nije više plačko kakav je bio kad se rodio, već je smješko, kad se smješi u snu kao da priča s anđelima   :Saint:  .

ttaica je jako dobro snalazi i od neporcjenjive je pomoći kao i obje bake koje su neposrednoj blizini i savršeni back up za nabavku hrane, kuhanje, i sve ostalo.

Danas nam je bila i patronažna sestra i također se oduševila velikim i zrelim dečkom, sve smo zbavili, a mali je tako slasno odmah prihvatio maminu slatku da sam bila ponosna na svoje umijeće dojenja u fotelji i uz pomoć jastuka. Budući je Vedri tako veliki i zbog carskog kada se jedan dan kasni u razvoju laktacije zbog intenzivne njege još nemam dovoljno mlijeka za njega, ali to kombiniramo s dohranom i takav nam ritam štima. Vidjet ćemo kako će ići dalje jer onije na 35ml kao ostali novorođenci već mu treba barem 60.

Sve vas puno volim   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  , a sad odoh čitati vaše poruke, malac slatko sniva, a tatica dežura pored. 

Konačno su davno nabavlje stvari s velikom ljubavlju u upotrebi.

----------


## Dodirko

Uživajte!    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marti_sk

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:   za sretnu obitelj

----------


## andy

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ninči

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Sretna, tako mi zračiš! Nikad nisam imala osjećaj da si smirenija, zadovoljnija, potpunija nego sad!  :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

uživajte  :Love:

----------


## mare41

sretna  :Heart:   i ogromna pusa Vedriću, reci mu da su ga tete jedva dočekale  :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## reba

Uživajte s vašim malim zlatom   :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

ajme *sretna* sva sam se rastopila od tvog izvještaja  :Zaljubljen:  . Mogu samo reći uživajte, uživajte, uživajte   :Kiss:  .

----------


## gričanka

*Sretna*, uživajte! Jako sam happy zbog vas!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kik@

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo za cijelu obitelj!   :Heart:

----------


## bubble_71

Jao generacijo uživaj!!  :Heart:  Puse cijeloj obitelji!!!!

----------


## kika83

Predivno, uživajte :D   :D

----------


## Mimek

ah uživaj uživaj   :Heart:   zaslužila si   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

uzivajte   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

ma prekrasno   :Zaljubljen:  uzivaj!

----------


## Alyssa

Uzivajte s malim smjehuljkom   :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## bublica3

*Vedrane dobro došao!!!!*   :Love:   :Heart:  

*Mami i tati ČESTITKE iz Splita* ~~ :D ~~ :D ~~ :D   :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

:Kiss:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

prekrasno draga uživaj svi skupa  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Predivno!   :D  :D  Zasluzili ste svu srecu s vasim malim veseljkom!
A kakav avatar...    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

avatar   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bebel

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## uporna

Joj kako sam zgodan frajer   :Zaljubljen:  
Čestitam na dolasku doma i prekrasnom ritmu koji ste uhvatili. 
Draga ljubi ga u moje i Bornino ime, a mi se veselimo danu upoznavanja sa Vedranom.
Pusa   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

ajmeeeee   :Zaljubljen:  kako sam preeedivaaan
mama i tata - uživajte
Vedrane tebi želim sveeee najbolje u životu   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Vedran je predivan, a ti si  presretna majka!  :Heart:

----------


## andy

Mama,koji krasan dječak  :Love:  .

----------


## taMarelica

Divan decko ! 

Uzivaj, i javljaj  nam se i dalje !!!

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

:Zaljubljen:  

Vedran je prekrasan, uživajte!

----------


## ina33

Predivno   :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Sretna, priznaj da bar trećinu stvari ne može obuć jer ih je u stomaku prerastao   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Čitam i teku mi suze radosnice!
Uživajte u savršenom malom biću koje je samo vaše!
Uživajte u svojoj savršenoj obitelji - zaslužili ste to!
Ljubimo vas!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## višnja

Čestitam draga i velika pusa tebi i malenom Vedranu  :Kiss:

----------


## dorica

čestitam još jednom od nas troje 
a vidim da mali Vedran dobro papa
a ne brini ti za mlijeko polako će i to doći 
moja mrvica je nakon 3 tj bočice naučio papati na ciku a nadam se da će tako i kod tebe 

veliki pozdrav   :Bye:   i pusa   :Kiss:   od nas troje

----------


## sretna35

> Sretna, priznaj da bar trećinu stvari ne može obuć jer ih je u stomaku prerastao


apsolutno točno

----------


## sretna35

oči su mi ljubičastoplave, usnice poput srčeka, uši male savršene,

na prozoru u čizmici čekaju moji prvi darovi za Sv. Nikolu: upoznao sam sve svoje buraze: Matiju, Frana i Lovru i tetu i tetka i uju i ujnu i djeda i bake

ljudi kako je lijep ovaj svijet............la blle vita....zec Lupko svijetom skita

----------


## Denny

*Vedran i mama Sretna*   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Neka momčić raste, samo vi uživajte u troje!  :D 
Nek vam je najljepši mogući Božić!   :Heart:

----------


## molu

Joj tak ste mi slatki   :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

> oči su mi ljubičastoplave, usnice poput srčeka, uši male savršene,


još fali a kosica lješnjak crvenkasta

----------


## Blekonja

prepreprepre sladak je Lupkić...... čestitam još jednom na ovom malom smotuljku   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## purple rain

čestitke... ime djetetu definitivno odgovara - razvedrio je cijeli pdf ...

----------


## andream

> čestitke... ime djetetu definitivno odgovara - razvedrio je cijeli pdf ...


*X*
Jedva čekamo upoznavanje...   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Prekrasno!
 :Zaljubljen:  
Uzivajte   :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Meni je prekrasan! Jel mi može biti zet?  :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

> Meni je prekrasan! Jel mi može biti zet?


otvaram natječaj za snahice   :Zaljubljen:  (ak' ništa drugo vi ste se prve javile  :D )

ljudi moji danas je 8 dana da smo došli iz rodilišta prohujalo je kao vjetar, imam najboljeg sina na svijetu: jede, spava i kaka, baš kako treba
i povremeno provede 1-2 sata budan, vježbajući (obožava baby fitness, a patronažna sestra nam je ostavila letak sa slikicama i  opisom vježbica) i razgovarajući sa svojim roditeljima

drage moje svima vam želim da čim prije doživite to čarobno iskustvo dugo očekivanog roditeljstva i vjerujte da ćete istog časa kada privinete na sebe svoj čarobni smotuljak zaboraviti sve ono loše i teško što se prošli čekajući svog anđela   :Saint:  

svima hvala na čestitkama mi vas   :Heart:

----------


## slavonka2

Ajme Sretna35....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Tvoja obitelj je divna....  :Heart:   i tako je prekrasno čuti da je Vedran zdrava i dobra beba....  :Kiss:  

Ali zar se drugo moglo i očekivati ?   :Love:  

I ja jedva čekam, nekako mi dugo izgleda još pet mjeseci do susreta, ali tako je lijepo biti trudna...i zato uživamo u svakom trenu...  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## pippi

Čestitam od   :Heart:  na Vedranu.
Uživajte u svakom trenutku   :Love:  .

----------


## sbonetic

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ordep

:Zaljubljen:  malom-velikom dečkiću i mami preSretnoj šaljemo  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:Teletubbies:   :Zaljubljen:   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Pinky

koji predivan post sretna!!!
i zasluzili ste tako divnog sina
 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Vedranček je takvo remek-djelo da mislim da se zbilja isplatio sav vaš trud. Sretna, nadam se da si se oporavila od poroda. I zaslužili ste takvu lijepu i dobru bebicu, samo vi uživajte u troje!  :Kiss:  Mislim da tko god čeka svog anđela, kad vidi tvog Vedrana, da će odmah dobiti snage i volje za dalje, stvarno je predivna beba. Na onoj prvoj slikici je bio u takvom plaču da sam mislila - očito da bi on još malo bio u mamici, ali ova slika je dokaz da se osjeća blaženo kao anđeo. Vidi se da mu ništ ne fali. Tako je zadovoljan i spokojan.  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Draga moja sretna35. Zaključila sam i sama da je Vedranček divna beba jer mamica ima cajta i na forumu biti   :Grin:  . Neka neka uživajte dok god je takav (možda se to neće promijeniti) ali sa vremenom manje spavaju i traže više zanimacije i animacije  :Razz: .
Ljubi mi Vedrančeka stvarno je krasan dečko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kata.klik

*uporna* potpisujem u potpunosti...a moj Domi je i sad dobrica...trenutno spava cjelu noć..od devet naveće do 6 ujutro..pa se napapa i onda još do 9...pa dva sata malo glavinja...guguće, priča, smije se igra i tako i onda opet oko 11 na spavanac, pa sat dva, ovisi kako kad...i onda popodne do jedno 5-6 nema šanse da spava...sav je razigran i sve bi isprobavo...pa se onda premori i mora malo odspavati do kupanja i spremanja za krevet...

----------


## tiki_a

> Draga moja sretna35. Zaključila sam i sama da je Vedranček divna beba jer mamica ima cajta i na forumu biti   . Neka neka uživajte dok god je takav (možda se to neće promijeniti) ali sa vremenom manje spavaju i traže više zanimacije i animacije .
> Ljubi mi Vedrančeka stvarno je krasan dečko


Da, stvarno, sretna35 nam je skroz prisutna na forumu. mami i sineku   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

da li smo vam se pohvalili da smo već nazad nekoliko dana poptuno izbacili bočicu i sad smo samo na cieku ili na slatkoj što bi rekla iva_luca?

a sada nam je i tatica na Go pa koristimo sve resurse bit će više posla za mamicu kad on počne raditi, tatica nam je super vrijedan i odlično se snalazi   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

> da li smo vam se pohvalili da smo već nazad nekoliko dana poptuno izbacili bočicu i sad smo samo na cieku ili na slatkoj što bi rekla iva_luca?
> 
> a sada nam je i tatica na Go pa koristimo sve resurse bit će više posla za mamicu kad on počne raditi, tatica nam je super vrijedan i odlično se snalazi


Bravo za slatku i bravo za tatu, ma bravo za svih   :Heart:  !

----------


## kika83

Ah, blago vama   :Heart:   Uživajte   :Love:

----------


## darcy

Sretna, to su jako lijepe vijesti, bravo za svo vas troje! Krasna ste obitelj i kad god vas čitam sve sam radosnija u iščekivanju svoje djevojčice.   :Love:

----------


## BHany

divne vijesti  :Love: 
uživajte vas troje    :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

naš prvi snijeg i prvo kupanje

dok snijeg lagano leprša nad našim divnim gradom moj je veliki dječak obavio svoje prvo kupanje i svojim mirom i guštom pri kupanju još jednom osvojio sve simpatije naše simpatične patronažne sestre

mama stalno brine da li se je Vedran dobro nacicao, a on kod svakog prematanja ima stolicu, a patronažna kaže da raste i buja na očigled, mamin zlatni dječak   :Zaljubljen:  (a i vaganje je pokazalo napredak)

----------


## darcy

Ma ne brini Sretna, mi koji ga ne vidimo svaki dan vidimo iz ove slikice da napreduje na težini - pa pogledaj mu obraščiće, taj mali sigurno nije gladan! Baš je prava pravcata uzorna bebica! Jel ćeš poslati sliku na VV drugima za nadu?  :Preskace uze:

----------


## iva_luca

> da li smo vam se pohvalili da smo već nazad nekoliko dana poptuno izbacili bočicu i sad smo samo na cieku ili na slatkoj što bi rekla iva_luca?


  :Love:  
Huraaaaaaaaa za slatkice, za kupanac i naravno za prvi snijeg!

----------


## Alyssa

Bravo za slatke   :Heart:  , uzivajte svi troje   :Love:  !

----------


## andy

:Kiss:   za mamu i njenog dječaka i da još dugo uživa u slatkima.  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

bravo draga, svaka čast !! uživajte!!!

već vidim Vedrana kako mljacka sebi u bradu:" mljac, mljac, uh kako je ovo dobro!!!"

----------


## sretna35

> bravo draga, svaka čast !! uživajte!!!
> 
> već vidim Vedrana kako mljacka sebi u bradu:" mljac, mljac, uh kako je ovo dobro!!!"


ne da mljacka, stenje, čovjek, ispušta vjetrove, nešto radi poput gugutanja (fakat mi se čini da je perano za to) i jede; sve u isto vrijeme   :Laughing:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> nešto radi poput gugutanja (fakat mi se čini da je perano za to)


Ma nije rano, čovjek ti samo naglašava kako mu prija   :Heart:  
Možda i u budućnosti bude volio govoriti dok jede   :Laughing:

----------


## laky

> sretna35 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  nešto radi poput gugutanja (fakat mi se čini da je perano za to)
> 
> 
> Ma nije rano, čovjek ti samo naglašava kako mu prija   
> Možda i u budućnosti bude volio govoriti dok jede


X
Lu i sad guguče dok jede i ima neke čudne zvuge kao mmm,eh aaaaaaaaaaaa
uzivajte

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> ne da mljacka, stenje, čovjek, ispušta vjetrove, nešto radi poput gugutanja (fakat mi se čini da je perano za to) i jede; sve u isto vrijeme


Ma nije prerano! Meni se Lira svaki put kad je stavim na prsa javi na isti način - zvuči otprilike kao "uwe" i tek nakon toga počinje jesti. Ja to zovem pozdrav cici.   :Laughing:  

I baš mi je drago da vam sve bitne stvari u životu idu tako k'o od šale.  :D

----------


## sretna35

Dragi moji vjerovali ili ne, prvi mjesec je iza nas, a isto tako i prva kontrola. Jučer smo bili kod stričeka pedijatra i bili smo za pet bez suza i plača. A i naš pedijatar Stipe je zakon tako lijepo zna s djecom da nas ne treba biti strah, niti briga.

Trenutno moje stanje jest: TT 5450 gr tj + 830 gr
                               TV 59 cm tj. + 6 cm.

Guza se još malo crveni pa smo dobili posebnu kremicu i vitaminečke D. Ostalo sve nam je super.

Grgućem i smješkam se sve u 16, mamica se sva raspkmezi.

Srdačan pozdrav   :Bye:   i sretan BING,
vaš Vedran Lupko   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

PAM, baš fina ženskica, lijepo da pozdravlja svoju milu  :Kiss:  
sretna35, prekrasno da ide sve tako lijepo, jedva čekam proljetni susret  :Kiss:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:D

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

:Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

Puno pozdravljam Vedrana, Rimu i Liru   :Bye:  i naravno njihove mame   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

Danas 2. kontrola i dobili smo cjepivo. Težina iznenađenje i za mamu koja već dobrano na kičmi osjeća težinu svog sina 6700 gr, dakle 1300 gr više u odnosu na prethodno mjerenje. Visina 63, dakle + 4cm. Samostalno držim zvečku, smješkam se sve u 16, gugućem. Napredujem svakoga dana u svakom pogledu...

----------


## šniki

:Klap: Kako je slatki Vedran, baš je pravi dečkić, a i fino napreduje!!!

----------


## sretna35

Evo nakon duljeg vremena malo novosti od nas. Rastemo i napredujemo. Pužem u sve u 16. Imam 6 zubića. Dozivam mamu, tatu i babu. Izgledam otprilike kao na ovom posljednjem avataru. Često se smijem, a umijem se i sam igrati. Zovu me Vedri.

----------


## pirica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, predivan je! Krasne novosti!

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Joj kako ja volim plavu djecu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Prekrasne vijesti od naše drage sretne35 :Heart: . Vedri  :Zaljubljen:  i hvala mami na novoj slikici.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Kako se promijenio!  :Yes:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

Hello Sretna35, lijepo je vidjeti te opet na ovom pdf-u a Vedran je prekrasan. 


Kao uostalom PAM i tvoje curice

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

PAM-ine mišulinčice su savršene  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

hvala, hvala cure moje drage i ja se veselim da sam ponovno s vama i da vam se sviđa moj Lupko

još dodajem ispravak netočnog navoda: nemamo 6 zubića nego 8, a uskoro izbijaju i 9. i 10

----------


## mare41

I ja ko Strobery volim plavušane :Smile: , presladak je, uživajte, šaljem puse.

----------


## sretna35

Drage moje, ne mogu a da se ne pohvalim našim novim generalijama TT 10.350, TV 80 kao prosječan jednogodišnjak s nepunih 10 mjeseci :Zaljubljen: 

bravo za malog mnjamatora  :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

_Drage moje sve,_

_evo prvog snijega u Zagrebu, a ja mislima godinu dana unatrag, večer uoči poroda, kada sam svim srcem isčekivala moje najveće čudo Božje, mojeg dragog Vedrana . On sada slatko spava, a majka razmišlja o sutrašnjoj rođendanskoj fešti. I kad pogledam unatrag jer život možemo razumijeti samo gledajući, unatrag, a živjeti ga gledajući unaprijed bilo je vrijedno svake suze, svakog uboda pri punkciji bez anestezije, svaklog propalog pokušaja i izgubljene nade. Na mom dugom putu shvatila sam da me ..."Razum me ničemu nije naučio, sve što znam srce ni je otkrilo..." Moje srce je sada puno, to želim svima vama čiji se snovi još nisu obistinili i još jednom zahvaljujem svima vama na razumijevanju, slušanju (čitanju), podršci, informacijama i nepresušnom kapacitetu za empatiju i gutanjen ogromnih količina tuge koji su me hvatali s vremena na vrijeme._

_Sutra moje čudo puni godinu dana i mislim da su rođendanske čestitke pravi trenutak da zatvorim ovaj topic. Sve to drage moje jer će slijedeći koji ću otvoriti biti "Šampanjac je puknul 2!!!!!!" Pogađate, naravno želimo bracu ili seku._

_Pusa, drage moje sve kako ja to volim reći da ne bih koju zaboravila!_

----------


## ina33

:Heart: !

----------


## kiara79

Ajme sretna,sada si me rasplakala..predivno si ovo napisala...
Tvome Lupku želimo sretan rođendan i puuuuno zdravlja i prekrasnih poklona,a njegovoj mami i tati što prije jednu malu Lupkicu.... :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno vam bilo... :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Vedrane, sretan ti rođendan!  :Heart: 
Sretna, želim ti svu sreću i ovaj rođendan treba čestitati i vama i vašim liječnicima!

----------


## sara38

Vedrane  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mimek

Sretan rođendan velikom dječaku susedu Vedranu  :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

Sretan rođendan preslatkom dječaku !! I da mu se ubrzo pridruži seka ili braco... ili oboje!

----------


## nina09

> Sretan rođendan preslatkom dječaku !! I da mu se ubrzo pridruži seka ili braco... ili oboje!


pusa Vedranu :Heart:

----------


## enya22

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Dragi Vedrane, sretan ti rođendan! Ja ti kao i tvoji roditelji želim bracu i/ili seku  :Smile:

----------


## taya

Sretan rođendan, Vedrane!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

Vedrane.. sretan ti rođendan
sretna.. od srca ti želim jedan prelijepi curetak.... (ili dva )  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

Sretan rođendan malom Lupku! Cijeloj obitelji želim pregršt sreće i još barem jedan mirišljavi smotuljak!

----------


## ines31

Sretan rođendan Vedrane, te da uskoro dodje još jedan lupko ili lupka! Pusa

----------


## šniki

Lupkiću dragi SRETAN I PREKO SRETAN TI ROĐENDAN želimo mi svi ( a Meli ti šalje slinavu pusicu-malo ju muči zubalo pa eto, al ti to sve znaš)....i naravno da što prije dobiješ malenu sekicu ili blacu!!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Sretan rođendan Vedrane, te da uskoro dodje još jedan lupko ili lupka! Pusa


X
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## enya22

Sretan rodendan, Vedrane!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

> Sretan rođendan Vedrane, te da uskoro dodje još jedan lupko ili lupka! Pusa


potpisujem!!!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Malom Vedranu veeeelika čestitka za rođendan  :Joggler:  sa željom da što prije dobije za društvo braceka ili seku! sretna35  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

Vedrane, ljepotane, sretan ti rođendan i da sljedeći dočekaš u društvu brace ili seke ili oboje :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

sretna, držim fige :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

Vedrane, sretan rođendan!  :Zaljubljen:  Da što prije mama rodi bracu i/ili seku.
Sretna35  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

Vedrane sretan ti prvi ročkas :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Malom Lupku želim jaaakooo sretan ročkas :Heart:  i da dogodine dvostruko slavlje.

Pusa i mami slavljenika  :Smile:

----------


## molu

sretan 1. rockas malome Lupku!

----------


## ZO

sretan rođendan  :Heart:  i da Vas sljedeće godine bude barem jedan više na slavlju  :Saint:

----------


## Snekica

...A zato je jučer kod nas bilo onako prekrasno sunčano!!! Pa, sad mi je jasno! Vedran je imao rođendan! Lupkiću dragi, sretan i veseo rođendan ti želimo! Čestitam u zakašnjenju!!! 
(stvarno je morao postojati razlog za onakav prekrasan dan nakon onoliko kiše prethodnih dana!)

----------


## Lambi

Sretan ročkas Vedrane  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Sretan rođendan mali naš Lupko!  :Zaljubljen: 

I jedva čekam novi broj "_Šampanjca_"!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rikikiki

Maleni Lupko, želimo ti sretan 1. rođendan i poklon u obliku brace ili seke za sljedeći  :Teletubbies: !
Veliku pusu ti šalje Vivian  :Kiss: !!!!

----------


## kikica

sretan rodjendan Vedrane  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> ...A zato je jučer kod nas bilo onako prekrasno sunčano!!! Pa, sad mi je jasno! Vedran je imao rođendan! Lupkiću dragi, sretan i veseo rođendan ti želimo! Čestitam u zakašnjenju!!! 
> (stvarno je morao postojati razlog za onakav prekrasan dan nakon onoliko kiše prethodnih dana!)


stvarno je bio divan i sunčan dan

----------


## sretna35

> I jedva čekam novi broj "_Šampanjca_"!


i ja i ja

----------


## Bebel

Vedri...kažu da nikad nije kasno za lijepe želje pa ti stoga šaljem brdo istih  :Dancing Fever:  i neka ti mama i tata čim prije osiguraju još jednog smješka  :Yes:

----------

